# Just Heard, 680 Illegals Scooped Up By ICE



## OKTexas

It's about time they go after employers, Shepard Smith just reported 680 illegals were arrested at a chicken processing plant in Morton MS. GOOD JOB ICE!

.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Now, as you said if they will just make an example out of the people that were paying them.  Any bets on if that happens?


----------



## Cellblock2429

OKTexas said:


> It's about time they go after employers, Shepard Smith just reported 680 illegals were arrested at a chicken processing plant in Morton MS. GOOD JOB ICE!
> 
> .


/——/ Souped up or Scooped up, its great news,


----------



## Pete7469

They ought to arrest the owners of the facility as well.


----------



## Terri4Trump

Golfing Gator said:


> Now, as you said if they will just make an example out of the people that were paying them.  Any bets on if that happens?




I have no problem with that.
I believe in covering EVERY base:

The wall,
ICE raids,
Penalties for employers,
Immigration reform,

....do it ALL


----------



## Golfing Gator

Nearly 700 undocumented immigrants rounded up in southern Mississippi

The final sentence in this article!  
_

If you have a friend or family member who you think may have been taken into ICE custody during the operation, call 1-855-479-0502._


----------



## Golfing Gator

Terri4Trump said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, as you said if they will just make an example out of the people that were paying them.  Any bets on if that happens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with that.
> I believe in covering EVERY base:
> 
> The wall,
> ICE raids,
> Penalties for employers,
> Immigration reform,
> 
> ....do it ALL
Click to expand...


do the last 3 and there is no need to waste money on a wall


----------



## OKTexas

Golfing Gator said:


> Now, as you said if they will just make an example out of the people that were paying them.  Any bets on if that happens?




All I can do is hope so, they should fine the shit out of them, I'd say 10 grand a head should do it. That 680 folks is about 20% of the population of the town.

.


----------



## debbiedowner

OKTexas said:


> It's about time they go after employers, Shepard Smith just reported 680 illegals were arrested at a chicken processing plant in Morton MS. GOOD JOB ICE!
> 
> .



What kind of soup did this historically red state serve to these illlegals?


----------



## Golfing Gator

OKTexas said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, as you said if they will just make an example out of the people that were paying them.  Any bets on if that happens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I can do is hope so, they should fine the shit out of them, I'd say 10 grand a head should do it. That 680 folks is about 20% of the population of the town.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I would like to see some jail time for those that did the hiring,  really make people think twice about it


----------



## Camp

Not a single owner or high management person will spend a day in jail. The company will at most, pay a token fine.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Camp said:


> Not a single owner or high management person will spend a day in jail. The company will at most, pay a token fine.



which is why it never gets any better.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Did they bore and balance them?


----------



## OKTexas

Cellblock2429 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's about time they go after employers, Shepard Smith just reported 680 illegals were arrested at a chicken processing plant in Morton MS. GOOD JOB ICE!
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ Souped up or Scooped up, its great news,
Click to expand...



OOPS! I'll fix that.

.


----------



## JoeMoma

OKTexas said:


> It's about time they go after employers, Shepard Smith just reported 680 illegals were arrested at a chicken processing plant in Morton MS. GOOD JOB ICE!
> 
> .


I saw Shepard Smith report the arrests like a pussy.


----------



## Golfing Gator

It's About Time – Employer Hit by $96 Million Penalty for Hiring Illegal Aliens

The largest fine in US history...96 million...sounds like a lot till you find out the company has an annual revenue of 3.9 billion.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Golfing Gator said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, as you said if they will just make an example out of the people that were paying them.  Any bets on if that happens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I can do is hope so, they should fine the shit out of them, I'd say 10 grand a head should do it. That 680 folks is about 20% of the population of the town.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would like to see some jail time for those that did the hiring,  really make people think twice about it
Click to expand...

But if you jail the business owners, you might separate children from their fathers or mothers.


----------



## Meathead

Camp said:


> Not a single owner or high management person will spend a day in jail. The company will at most, pay a token fine.


Yeah, well Hillary, Comey and McCabe aren't in prison either.


----------



## Golfing Gator

andaronjim said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, as you said if they will just make an example out of the people that were paying them.  Any bets on if that happens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I can do is hope so, they should fine the shit out of them, I'd say 10 grand a head should do it. That 680 folks is about 20% of the population of the town.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would like to see some jail time for those that did the hiring,  really make people think twice about it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But if you jail the business owners, you might separate children from their fathers or mothers.
Click to expand...


which would make you Trumpians happy...see it is a win/win!


----------



## The Original Tree

OKTexas said:


> It's about time they go after employers, Shepard Smith just reported 680 illegals were arrested at a chicken processing plant in Morton MS. GOOD JOB ICE!
> 
> .


*30,000 Rapes committed by Illegal Aliens.  The Democrat Party does not care about Women.

Well, they do care about them in this context....  They need a steady flow of trafficked females to satiate their appetite for sex slaves in California, Chicago and New York.*


----------



## OKTexas

debbiedowner said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's about time they go after employers, Shepard Smith just reported 680 illegals were arrested at a chicken processing plant in Morton MS. GOOD JOB ICE!
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of soup did this historically red state serve to these illlegals?
Click to expand...



Already fixed.

.


----------



## OKTexas

Golfing Gator said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, as you said if they will just make an example out of the people that were paying them.  Any bets on if that happens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I can do is hope so, they should fine the shit out of them, I'd say 10 grand a head should do it. That 680 folks is about 20% of the population of the town.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would like to see some jail time for those that did the hiring,  really make people think twice about it
Click to expand...



I agree if they have been busted multiple times. But fines are definitely justified.

.


----------



## pismoe

Camp said:


> Not a single owner or high management person will spend a day in jail. The company will at most, pay a token fine.


--------------------------------------   that's still ok , at least the chicken pluckers seem to be getting Plucked   Camp .


----------



## DigitalDrifter

If the feds won't go after the employer, then the rest of us should !
Send them emails, go to their Facebook page, and any other social media !
Disrupt them as much as possible !


----------



## debbiedowner

pismoe said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a single owner or high management person will spend a day in jail. The company will at most, pay a token fine.
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------   that's still ok , at least the chicken pluckers seem to be getting Plucked   Camp .
Click to expand...


No, it's not ok if you ever remotely want to fix the immigration problem.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Golfing Gator said:


> Nearly 700 undocumented immigrants rounded up in southern Mississippi
> 
> The final sentence in this article!
> _
> 
> If you have a friend or family member who you think may have been taken into ICE custody during the operation, call 1-855-479-0502._


And turn yourself in.


----------



## OKTexas

Golfing Gator said:


> It's About Time – Employer Hit by $96 Million Penalty for Hiring Illegal Aliens
> 
> The largest fine in US history...96 million...sounds like a lot till you find out the company has an annual revenue of 3.9 billion.




96 million will put a major dent in their bottom line, looks like they got a guilty plea from the guy that rehired them. Hope they put him behind bars.

.


----------



## pismoe

debbiedowner said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a single owner or high management person will spend a day in jail. The company will at most, pay a token fine.
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------   that's still ok , at least the chicken pluckers seem to be getting Plucked   Camp .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's not ok if you ever remotely want to fix the immigration problem.
Click to expand...

-------------------------------   I want 'importation' of ALL to be completely Stopped and that alone  fixes 'immigration' or importation all by itself   DebbieD .


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Americans can take those jobs.


----------



## B. Kidd

JoeMoma said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's about time they go after employers, Shepard Smith just reported 680 illegals were arrested at a chicken processing plant in Morton MS. GOOD JOB ICE!
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I saw Shepard Smith report the arrests like a pussy.
Click to expand...


Sidebar: He's gay. Came out in 2017. Has an Italian lover. 
He should move to CNN and join D. Lemon. Has similar politics now.


----------



## debbiedowner

OKTexas said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, as you said if they will just make an example out of the people that were paying them.  Any bets on if that happens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I can do is hope so, they should fine the shit out of them, I'd say 10 grand a head should do it. That 680 folks is about 20% of the population of the town.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would like to see some jail time for those that did the hiring,  really make people think twice about it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree if they have been busted multiple times. But fines are definitely justified.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


How many years has it been now that employers had to fill out I 9's of all employees? 20 or 30? I can at least remember when I owned restaurants having to this and that had to be close to 30 years ago and I looked at what they presented to me as verification and some may have been fake but at that time and where I owned them there only seem to be black and whites with no accent.


----------



## Mr Natural

Tipsycatlover said:


> Americans can take those jobs.



Complete with Union wages and benefits.


----------



## debbiedowner

Mr Clean said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans can take those jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Complete with Union wages and benefits.
Click to expand...


Not in Mississippi.


----------



## B. Kidd

E-Verify is 99+% accurate and the Dept. of Labor should require all employers to use it in hiring as part of comprehensive immigration reform.
Only Congress is in the way......


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

OKTexas said:


> It's about time they go after employers, Shepard Smith just reported 680 illegals were arrested at a chicken processing plant in Morton MS. GOOD JOB ICE!
> 
> .


They need to raid every fast food joint, especially McDonald's


----------



## captkaos

OKTexas said:


> It's about time they go after employers, Shepard Smith just reported 680 illegals were arrested at a chicken processing plant in Morton MS. GOOD JOB ICE!
> 
> .



Sheppard Smith rants about illegal immigration one day and the moment the Govt. does something to start the process of enforcing the Law. He flip flopped and whined for the Child waving good bye to an illegal factory worker.  Plant executives should be fined $50,000.00 for each illegal they employed they should have to take that cash and hand it to the people affected by their hiring practices . They've probably profited more than that from each but it's a good start. These are the jobs Americans won't do for low wages. Is this American owned company?


----------



## B. Kidd

Grampa Murked U said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's about time they go after employers, Shepard Smith just reported 680 illegals were arrested at a chicken processing plant in Morton MS. GOOD JOB ICE!
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> They need to raid every fast food joint, especially McDonald's
Click to expand...


Many fast food places in Arizona display a plaque that states, "We use e-verify."
True story.


----------



## Cosmos

OKTexas said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, as you said if they will just make an example out of the people that were paying them.  Any bets on if that happens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I can do is hope so, they should fine the shit out of them, I'd say 10 grand a head should do it. That 680 folks is about 20% of the population of the town.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


There's a big Tyson plant in Dodge City, KS that needs a visit.  Or maybe it's Goodland.  Can't remember.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

B. Kidd said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's about time they go after employers, Shepard Smith just reported 680 illegals were arrested at a chicken processing plant in Morton MS. GOOD JOB ICE!
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> They need to raid every fast food joint, especially McDonald's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many fast food places in Arizona display a plaque that states, "We use e-verify."
> True story.
Click to expand...

Not in Missouri. They have been busted here in KC because the franchise owners used fake info and names then pocketed 20 to 25 percent of every check. Scams galore


----------



## OKTexas

debbiedowner said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, as you said if they will just make an example out of the people that were paying them.  Any bets on if that happens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I can do is hope so, they should fine the shit out of them, I'd say 10 grand a head should do it. That 680 folks is about 20% of the population of the town.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would like to see some jail time for those that did the hiring,  really make people think twice about it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree if they have been busted multiple times. But fines are definitely justified.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many years has it been now that employers had to fill out I 9's of all employees? 20 or 30? I can at least remember when I owned restaurants having to this and that had to be close to 30 years ago and I looked at what they presented to me as verification and some may have been fake but at that time and where I owned them there only seem to be black and whites with no accent.
Click to expand...



What's a 19?

.


----------



## OKTexas

captkaos said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's about time they go after employers, Shepard Smith just reported 680 illegals were arrested at a chicken processing plant in Morton MS. GOOD JOB ICE!
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheppard Smith rants about illegal immigration one day and the moment the Govt. does something to start the process of enforcing the Law. He flip flopped and whined for the Child waving good bye to an illegal factory worker.  Plant executives should be fined $50,000.00 for each illegal they employed they should have to take that cash and hand it to the people affected by their hiring practices . They've probably profited more than that from each but it's a good start. These are the jobs Americans won't do for low wages. Is this American owned company?
Click to expand...



You won't get any argument from me, I'm in favor of anything that will eliminate the magnet that brings these folks to the country.

.


----------



## Siete

DID YA JUST HEAR THIS ONE -

The Obama administration removed 1,242,486 from the _interior_ of the United States during its full eight years, averaging 155,311 removals per year.  Data from the earlier Bush administration are more speculative, but they show an increase in deportations during the last half of Bush’s administration that continued during Obama’s first term before flattening and, finally, dropping rapidly in his second term.   

The percentage of all illegal immigrants removed from the United States is a better measure of the intensity of interior enforcement than the total numbers removed.  Based on estimates of the total size of the illegal immigrant population from Pew, ICE removed about 0.89 percent of the illegal immigrant resident population from the interior of the United States in 2018, up from 0.76 percent in 2017.  Interior removals as a percent of the illegal immigrant population peaked at 2.11 percent in 2009. 


600 IS KINDA WEAK -- but so are RW dipshits.


----------



## Godboy

Golfing Gator said:


> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, as you said if they will just make an example out of the people that were paying them.  Any bets on if that happens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with that.
> I believe in covering EVERY base:
> 
> The wall,
> ICE raids,
> Penalties for employers,
> Immigration reform,
> 
> ....do it ALL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> do the last 3 and there is no need to waste money on a wall
Click to expand...

^ Complete Moron


----------



## elongobardi

Well done ICE.  Keep it going 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrokeLoser

Siete said:


> DID YA JUST HEAR THIS ONE -
> 
> The Obama administration removed 1,242,486 from the _interior_ of the United States during its full eight years, averaging 155,311 removals per year.  Data from the earlier Bush administration are more speculative, but they show an increase in deportations during the last half of Bush’s administration that continued during Obama’s first term before flattening and, finally, dropping rapidly in his second term.
> 
> The percentage of all illegal immigrants removed from the United States is a better measure of the intensity of interior enforcement than the total numbers removed.  Based on estimates of the total size of the illegal immigrant population from Pew, ICE removed about 0.89 percent of the illegal immigrant resident population from the interior of the United States in 2018, up from 0.76 percent in 2017.  Interior removals as a percent of the illegal immigrant population peaked at 2.11 percent in 2009.
> 
> 
> 600 IS KINDA WEAK -- but so are RW dipshits.



Did you hear this one?
2.5 Million Join Illegal Population under Obama


----------



## Siete

BrokeLoser said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> DID YA JUST HEAR THIS ONE -
> 
> The Obama administration removed 1,242,486 from the _interior_ of the United States during its full eight years, averaging 155,311 removals per year.  Data from the earlier Bush administration are more speculative, but they show an increase in deportations during the last half of Bush’s administration that continued during Obama’s first term before flattening and, finally, dropping rapidly in his second term.
> 
> The percentage of all illegal immigrants removed from the United States is a better measure of the intensity of interior enforcement than the total numbers removed.  Based on estimates of the total size of the illegal immigrant population from Pew, ICE removed about 0.89 percent of the illegal immigrant resident population from the interior of the United States in 2018, up from 0.76 percent in 2017.  Interior removals as a percent of the illegal immigrant population peaked at 2.11 percent in 2009.
> 
> 
> 600 IS KINDA WEAK -- but so are RW dipshits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you hear this one?
> 2.5 Million Join Illegal Population under Obama
Click to expand...


so ?

ICE deported 95,360 illegal immigrants from the _interior_ of the United States in 2018, up from 81,603 in 2017.  Removals from the interior peaked during the Obama administration in 2011 at 237,941 (Figure 1).  The Trump administration would have to increase the pace of interior removals dramatically to reach Obama’s previous peak.  Unless something dramatic changes, that won’t happen as local law enforcement agencies are much less likely to cooperate with President Trump’s ICE than they were with President Obama’s ICE.   ICE also removes large numbers of illegal immigrants apprehended at the border.  Since 2012, border removals have outnumbered those from the interior of the United States.

Trump doesnt want them removed. He wants as many here as possible so he can cry about them and get his voters to hump his leg.


----------



## Terri4Trump

Golfing Gator said:


> do the last 3 and there is no need to waste money on a wall



That's a fantasy. People will always try to cross regardless of how strongly you do the other things.
The wall cuts down the burden on the follow up law enforcement strategies. And the wall is far cheaper in the long run.


----------



## ph3iron

Cellblock2429 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's about time they go after employers, Shepard Smith just reported 680 illegals were arrested at a chicken processing plant in Morton MS. GOOD JOB ICE!
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ Souped up or Scooped up, its great news,
Click to expand...

Another dumb trump u who doesn't know the def of liberal
It's from the Latin darlin


----------



## ph3iron

OKTexas said:


> It's about time they go after employers, Shepard Smith just reported 680 illegals were arrested at a chicken processing plant in Morton MS. GOOD JOB ICE!
> 
> .


Only 13000000 to go.
Ice still grabbing teenage girls?
40 % can't pass a lie detector test.
quit buying chicken!!


----------



## ph3iron

ph3iron said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's about time they go after employers, Shepard Smith just reported 680 illegals were arrested at a chicken processing plant in Morton MS. GOOD JOB ICE!
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Only 13000000 to go.
> Ice still grabbing teenage girls?
> 40 % can't pass a lie detector test.
> quit buying chicken!!
Click to expand...

Shepard smith has to be right
It's knees news!!!


----------



## pknopp

Golfing Gator said:


> It's About Time – Employer Hit by $96 Million Penalty for Hiring Illegal Aliens
> 
> The largest fine in US history...96 million...sounds like a lot till you find out the company has an annual revenue of 3.9 billion.



 To note....two years ago and busted under Obama.


----------



## pknopp

Unless the owners are arrested all that happened here is 700 jobs became open for illegals looking for work.


----------



## B. Kidd

pknopp said:


> Unless the owners are arrested all that happened here is 700 jobs became open for illegals looking for work.



Well Honduran, Salvadoran, and Guatamalen invaders deserve their shot at the American Dream, eh?
(Send more grist for the mill!)


----------



## Terri4Trump

elongobardi said:


> Well done ICE.  Keep it going
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Brave men and women.


----------



## 22lcidw

Siete said:


> DID YA JUST HEAR THIS ONE -
> 
> The Obama administration removed 1,242,486 from the _interior_ of the United States during its full eight years, averaging 155,311 removals per year.  Data from the earlier Bush administration are more speculative, but they show an increase in deportations during the last half of Bush’s administration that continued during Obama’s first term before flattening and, finally, dropping rapidly in his second term.
> 
> The percentage of all illegal immigrants removed from the United States is a better measure of the intensity of interior enforcement than the total numbers removed.  Based on estimates of the total size of the illegal immigrant population from Pew, ICE removed about 0.89 percent of the illegal immigrant resident population from the interior of the United States in 2018, up from 0.76 percent in 2017.  Interior removals as a percent of the illegal immigrant population peaked at 2.11 percent in 2009.
> 
> 
> 600 IS KINDA WEAK -- but so are RW dipshits.


If true, then there is a problem and that is proof. We need a war. With a draft to go with it. The non dipshits will see reality then.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Tipsycatlover said:


> Americans can take those jobs.



Do you think there is a long line of American waiting to work at the chicken plant?


----------



## captkaos

Cosmos said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, as you said if they will just make an example out of the people that were paying them.  Any bets on if that happens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I can do is hope so, they should fine the shit out of them, I'd say 10 grand a head should do it. That 680 folks is about 20% of the population of the town.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's a big Tyson plant in Dodge City, KS that needs a visit.  Or maybe it's Goodland.  Can't remember.
Click to expand...

Probably both! Hope ICE is reading this Message Board go to Canton Ohio chicken plant full of Illegal workers there too!


----------



## BrokeLoser

ph3iron said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's about time they go after employers, Shepard Smith just reported 680 illegals were arrested at a chicken processing plant in Morton MS. GOOD JOB ICE!
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Only 13000000 to go.
> Ice still grabbing teenage girls?
> 40 % can't pass a lie detector test.
> quit buying chicken!!
Click to expand...


Are you looking forward to sending home the other 13,000,000?
Are half of all border agents Hispanic?
Why do Hispanics tend to love them some teenage girls?
Why do Hispanics tend to be such liars?


----------



## captkaos

Golfing Gator said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans can take those jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think there is a long line of American waiting to work at the chicken plant?
Click to expand...

I think there are workers who could fill these jobs for real wages. The ownership focuses on profit and illegally taxes and exploits the illegal employees. The workers don't complain because it beats the hell out of Guatemala, Mexico, Honduras, El Salvador, and others where they make much less for much more work in horrible conditions.


----------



## Issa

OKTexas said:


> It's about time they go after employers, Shepard Smith just reported 680 illegals were arrested at a chicken processing plant in Morton MS. GOOD JOB ICE!
> 
> .


So you gonna go work there now?
Oh and besides probably 2000 just crossed and 600 of those 680 will come back.


----------



## Issa

Pete7469 said:


> They ought to arrest the owners of the facility as well.


You ok with trump been arrested for hiring illegals then ?


----------



## B. Kidd

Issa said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's about time they go after employers, Shepard Smith just reported 680 illegals were arrested at a chicken processing plant in Morton MS. GOOD JOB ICE!
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> So you gonna go work there now?
> Oh and besides probably 2000 just crossed and 600 of those 680 will come back.
Click to expand...


No shit! Thanks to a DOA Congress!
Tell us something that we don't know already, Einstein.


----------



## debbiedowner

Tipsycatlover said:


> Americans can take those jobs.





OKTexas said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, as you said if they will just make an example out of the people that were paying them.  Any bets on if that happens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I can do is hope so, they should fine the shit out of them, I'd say 10 grand a head should do it. That 680 folks is about 20% of the population of the town.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would like to see some jail time for those that did the hiring,  really make people think twice about it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree if they have been busted multiple times. But fines are definitely justified.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many years has it been now that employers had to fill out I 9's of all employees? 20 or 30? I can at least remember when I owned restaurants having to this and that had to be close to 30 years ago and I looked at what they presented to me as verification and some may have been fake but at that time and where I owned them there only seem to be black and whites with no accent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What's a 19?
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Sorry meant I 9


----------



## Issa

B. Kidd said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's about time they go after employers, Shepard Smith just reported 680 illegals were arrested at a chicken processing plant in Morton MS. GOOD JOB ICE!
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> So you gonna go work there now?
> Oh and besides probably 2000 just crossed and 600 of those 680 will come back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No shit! Thanks to a DOA Congress!
> Tell us something that we don't know already, Einstein.
Click to expand...

I'm sure you or your kind came from somewhere, why you feel so special ? Humans migrated all their lives.


----------



## Terri4Trump

Golfing Gator said:


> Do you think there is a long line of American waiting to work at the chicken plant?



I tell you what: Send all the crack dealers and gangbangers who have no plan of ever getting a job to Mexico, and then I'll be glad to take in some Mexican illegals to work at the chicken plant.


----------



## debbiedowner

Golfing Gator said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans can take those jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think there is a long line of American waiting to work at the chicken plant?
Click to expand...


Not in that area of Ms and if it is still like it was in the late 80's and early 90's a good majority are on ssdi.


----------



## KissMy

Golfing Gator said:


> Now, as you said if they will just make an example out of the people that were paying them.  Any bets on if that happens?


Government only fines them a few thousand per worker & they continue hiring more illegals. Just the cost of doing business.


----------



## B. Kidd

Issa said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's about time they go after employers, Shepard Smith just reported 680 illegals were arrested at a chicken processing plant in Morton MS. GOOD JOB ICE!
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> So you gonna go work there now?
> Oh and besides probably 2000 just crossed and 600 of those 680 will come back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No shit! Thanks to a DOA Congress!
> Tell us something that we don't know already, Einstein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you or your kind came from somewhere, why you feel so special ? Humans migrated all their lives.
Click to expand...


True. True.
And did it legally BEFORE sovereign countries were established, you Cro-Magnum A-hole.


----------



## airplanemechanic

OKTexas said:


> It's about time they go after employers, Shepard Smith just reported 680 illegals were arrested at a chicken processing plant in Morton MS. GOOD JOB ICE!
> 
> .



I just drove through Morton about the time this thread was being made. I didn't see any ice, it's way too hot down here.


----------



## pknopp

Golfing Gator said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans can take those jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think there is a long line of American waiting to work at the chicken plant?
Click to expand...


 Yes if it paid more than $5.00 and hour for 60 hour weeks .


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Issa said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's about time they go after employers, Shepard Smith just reported 680 illegals were arrested at a chicken processing plant in Morton MS. GOOD JOB ICE!
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> So you gonna go work there now?
> Oh and besides probably 2000 just crossed and 600 of those 680 will come back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No shit! Thanks to a DOA Congress!
> Tell us something that we don't know already, Einstein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you or your kind came from somewhere, why you feel so special ? Humans migrated all their lives.
Click to expand...

If the invaders had to come here under the circumstances immigrants came at the turn of the 20th century they wouldn't do it.


----------



## Golfing Gator

pknopp said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans can take those jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think there is a long line of American waiting to work at the chicken plant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes if it paid more than $5.00 and hour for 60 hour weeks .
Click to expand...


Then there would be riots because chicken cost too much at the grocery store.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Invaders cost too much.  And they increase their burden exponentially.


----------



## Crepitus

OKTexas said:


> It's about time they go after employers, Shepard Smith just reported 680 illegals were arrested at a chicken processing plant in Morton MS. GOOD JOB ICE!
> 
> .


Cool, now arrest the owners of the plant and ship them to Mexico with their employees.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Golfing Gator said:


> Now, as you said if they will just make an example out of the people that were paying them.  Any bets on if that happens?


If they used E-verify then what? I basically agree with you but the government is a functional retard in both enforcement and giving out information.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Golfing Gator said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans can take those jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think there is a long line of American waiting to work at the chicken plant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes if it paid more than $5.00 and hour for 60 hour weeks .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then there would be riots because chicken cost too much at the grocery store.
Click to expand...

Well then, maybe there should be a shortage of chicken.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Crepitus said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's about time they go after employers, Shepard Smith just reported 680 illegals were arrested at a chicken processing plant in Morton MS. GOOD JOB ICE!
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, now arrest the owners of the plant and ship them to Mexico with their employees.
Click to expand...

If they knowingly hired them I'm all for it.


----------



## Siete

Crepitus said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's about time they go after employers, Shepard Smith just reported 680 illegals were arrested at a chicken processing plant in Morton MS. GOOD JOB ICE!
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, now arrest the owners of the plant and ship them to Mexico with their employees.
Click to expand...


YUP -

shut down the plant and fine the owners for every violation . 680 of them.


----------



## Crepitus

Missouri_Mike said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's about time they go after employers, Shepard Smith just reported 680 illegals were arrested at a chicken processing plant in Morton MS. GOOD JOB ICE!
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, now arrest the owners of the plant and ship them to Mexico with their employees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they knowingly hired them I'm all for it.
Click to expand...

Oh please.  They didn't accidentally hire 680 people with fake id.


----------



## skye

JoeMoma said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's about time they go after employers, Shepard Smith just reported 680 illegals were arrested at a chicken processing plant in Morton MS. GOOD JOB ICE!
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I saw Shepard Smith report the arrests like a pussy.
Click to expand...



Which is exactly what he is!


----------



## skye

I like good news threads like this one, thank you OP!


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Crepitus said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's about time they go after employers, Shepard Smith just reported 680 illegals were arrested at a chicken processing plant in Morton MS. GOOD JOB ICE!
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, now arrest the owners of the plant and ship them to Mexico with their employees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they knowingly hired them I'm all for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh please.  They didn't accidentally hire 680 people with fake id.
Click to expand...

Do we know that? How many illegals have fraudulent SS numbers? The democrats are helping them get those.

If a democrat knew this raid was going to happen they would have warned 680 people to not go to work.

I'm all for prosecuting employers for hiring illegals. I'm also all for prosecuting democrats for protecting them.


----------



## pknopp

Golfing Gator said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans can take those jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think there is a long line of American waiting to work at the chicken plant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes if it paid more than $5.00 and hour for 60 hour weeks .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then there would be riots because chicken cost too much at the grocery store.
Click to expand...

 
 So, you are saying you would riot?


----------



## pknopp

Missouri_Mike said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's about time they go after employers, Shepard Smith just reported 680 illegals were arrested at a chicken processing plant in Morton MS. GOOD JOB ICE!
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, now arrest the owners of the plant and ship them to Mexico with their employees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they knowingly hired them I'm all for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh please.  They didn't accidentally hire 680 people with fake id.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do we know that? How many illegals have fraudulent SS numbers? The democrats are helping them get those.
> 
> If a democrat knew this raid was going to happen they would have warned 680 people to not go to work.
> 
> I'm all for prosecuting employers for hiring illegals. I'm also all for prosecuting democrats for protecting them.
Click to expand...


 This idea that people can use fraudulent S.S. numbers is totally bogus.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

pknopp said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's about time they go after employers, Shepard Smith just reported 680 illegals were arrested at a chicken processing plant in Morton MS. GOOD JOB ICE!
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, now arrest the owners of the plant and ship them to Mexico with their employees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they knowingly hired them I'm all for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh please.  They didn't accidentally hire 680 people with fake id.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do we know that? How many illegals have fraudulent SS numbers? The democrats are helping them get those.
> 
> If a democrat knew this raid was going to happen they would have warned 680 people to not go to work.
> 
> I'm all for prosecuting employers for hiring illegals. I'm also all for prosecuting democrats for protecting them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This idea that people can use fraudulent S.S. numbers is totally bogus.
Click to expand...

Are you...fucking serious?


----------



## pknopp

Missouri_Mike said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, now arrest the owners of the plant and ship them to Mexico with their employees.
> 
> 
> 
> If they knowingly hired them I'm all for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh please.  They didn't accidentally hire 680 people with fake id.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do we know that? How many illegals have fraudulent SS numbers? The democrats are helping them get those.
> 
> If a democrat knew this raid was going to happen they would have warned 680 people to not go to work.
> 
> I'm all for prosecuting employers for hiring illegals. I'm also all for prosecuting democrats for protecting them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This idea that people can use fraudulent S.S. numbers is totally bogus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you...fucking serious?
Click to expand...

 
 Yes. Here we go again. Explain this scenario to me.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

KissMy said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, as you said if they will just make an example out of the people that were paying them.  Any bets on if that happens?
> 
> 
> 
> Government only fines them a few thousand per worker & they continue hiring more illegals. Just the cost of doing business.
Click to expand...


The penalties increase with the frequency of violations.  Eventually it does lead to closing down the company because the feds pull their business license.  

Penalties for Employers Hiring Illegal Immigrants


----------



## Dragonlady

OKTexas said:


> It's about time they go after employers, Shepard Smith just reported 680 illegals were arrested at a chicken processing plant in Morton MS. GOOD JOB ICE!
> 
> .



The Trump government has not charged a single employer since he was elected.  There were four prosecutions underway when Trump was sworn into office.  No idea as to what happened to them.


----------



## White_MAGA_Man

Breaking News Update!

Insanity from the Negro mayor!

Jackson Mayor Calls on Churches to Protect Illegal Aliens After Massive ICE Raids Net 680 Suspected Illegals Working at Mississippi Chicken Plants


----------



## Missouri_Mike

pknopp said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they knowingly hired them I'm all for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please.  They didn't accidentally hire 680 people with fake id.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do we know that? How many illegals have fraudulent SS numbers? The democrats are helping them get those.
> 
> If a democrat knew this raid was going to happen they would have warned 680 people to not go to work.
> 
> I'm all for prosecuting employers for hiring illegals. I'm also all for prosecuting democrats for protecting them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This idea that people can use fraudulent S.S. numbers is totally bogus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you...fucking serious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. Here we go again. Explain this scenario to me.
Click to expand...

Umm, drug cartels, coyotes etc are providing them for a fee. Are you seriously this stupid?

In the age of identity theft you think getting a fake SS number isn't possible. You're an idiot.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Issa said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's about time they go after employers, Shepard Smith just reported 680 illegals were arrested at a chicken processing plant in Morton MS. GOOD JOB ICE!
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> So you gonna go work there now?
> Oh and besides probably 2000 just crossed and 600 of those 680 will come back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No shit! Thanks to a DOA Congress!
> Tell us something that we don't know already, Einstein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you or your kind came from somewhere, why you feel so special ? Humans migrated all their lives.
Click to expand...


Perhaps but they did so legally.  Humans also always protected their land from invasions.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Issa said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They ought to arrest the owners of the facility as well.
> 
> 
> 
> You ok with trump been arrested for hiring illegals then ?
Click to expand...


Trump didn't hire any illegals.  Get your head out of CNN"s ass.  His managers did hire foreigners with green cards.


----------



## pknopp

Missouri_Mike said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please.  They didn't accidentally hire 680 people with fake id.
> 
> 
> 
> Do we know that? How many illegals have fraudulent SS numbers? The democrats are helping them get those.
> 
> If a democrat knew this raid was going to happen they would have warned 680 people to not go to work.
> 
> I'm all for prosecuting employers for hiring illegals. I'm also all for prosecuting democrats for protecting them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This idea that people can use fraudulent S.S. numbers is totally bogus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you...fucking serious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. Here we go again. Explain this scenario to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Umm, drug cartels, coyotes etc are providing them for a fee. Are you seriously this stupid?
> 
> In the age of identity theft you think getting a fake SS number isn't possible. You're an idiot.
Click to expand...


 So no one is able to determine these numbers are fake? I can just make one up and start using it? Say I owe back taxes, just make one up and start over?


----------



## pknopp

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They ought to arrest the owners of the facility as well.
> 
> 
> 
> You ok with trump been arrested for hiring illegals then ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump didn't hire any illegals.  Get your head out of CNN"s ass.  His managers did hire foreigners with green cards.
Click to expand...


 And illegals.


----------



## Death Angel

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's about time they go after employers, Shepard Smith just reported 680 illegals were arrested at a chicken processing plant in Morton MS. GOOD JOB ICE!
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> So you gonna go work there now?
> Oh and besides probably 2000 just crossed and 600 of those 680 will come back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No shit! Thanks to a DOA Congress!
> Tell us something that we don't know already, Einstein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you or your kind came from somewhere, why you feel so special ? Humans migrated all their lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps but they did so legally.  Humans also always protected their land from invasions.
Click to expand...

They honestly believe we have no right to our own nation. They seem to have dropped all pretense that they are against open borders.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Issa said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's about time they go after employers, Shepard Smith just reported 680 illegals were arrested at a chicken processing plant in Morton MS. GOOD JOB ICE!
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> So you gonna go work there now?
> Oh and besides probably 2000 just crossed and 600 of those 680 will come back.
Click to expand...


They might.  After all, the Democrats are doing whatever they can to make sure there isn't a sufficient barrier to keep them out. 

And if they do come back, where do you suppose they will go?  That's right, straight to Democrat sanctuary cities.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Death Angel said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's about time they go after employers, Shepard Smith just reported 680 illegals were arrested at a chicken processing plant in Morton MS. GOOD JOB ICE!
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> So you gonna go work there now?
> Oh and besides probably 2000 just crossed and 600 of those 680 will come back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No shit! Thanks to a DOA Congress!
> Tell us something that we don't know already, Einstein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you or your kind came from somewhere, why you feel so special ? Humans migrated all their lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps but they did so legally.  Humans also always protected their land from invasions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They honestly believe we have no right to our own nation. They seem to have dropped all pretense that they are against open borders.
Click to expand...


This is how Democrats have stained the reputation of our country.  Now people from all over the world feel they have every right to be here as much as we do.  

If I could control the government for one day I'd have this problem solved.  Being here illegally is a first degree felony that carries a minimum five years in prison.  If we are going to spend 100 billion a year on these people, let's spend it on prisons.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Missouri_Mike said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans can take those jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think there is a long line of American waiting to work at the chicken plant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes if it paid more than $5.00 and hour for 60 hour weeks .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then there would be riots because chicken cost too much at the grocery store.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then, maybe there should be a shortage of chicken.
Click to expand...


How about we get our fucked up, useless government to do something and make a workable guest worker program so that while there are more jobs than people theses types of plants can get the help they need without breaking the law


----------



## Golfing Gator

pknopp said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans can take those jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think there is a long line of American waiting to work at the chicken plant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes if it paid more than $5.00 and hour for 60 hour weeks .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then there would be riots because chicken cost too much at the grocery store.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you are saying you would riot?
Click to expand...


not me, I would just eat more pork, it will be cheaper now that China is not buying it


----------



## pknopp

Golfing Gator said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans can take those jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think there is a long line of American waiting to work at the chicken plant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes if it paid more than $5.00 and hour for 60 hour weeks .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then there would be riots because chicken cost too much at the grocery store.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you are saying you would riot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not me, I would just eat more pork, it will be cheaper now that China is not buying it
Click to expand...


 There you go. Problem solved.


----------



## Death Angel

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you gonna go work there now?
> Oh and besides probably 2000 just crossed and 600 of those 680 will come back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No shit! Thanks to a DOA Congress!
> Tell us something that we don't know already, Einstein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you or your kind came from somewhere, why you feel so special ? Humans migrated all their lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps but they did so legally.  Humans also always protected their land from invasions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They honestly believe we have no right to our own nation. They seem to have dropped all pretense that they are against open borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is how Democrats have stained the reputation of our country.  Now people from all over the world feel they have every right to be here as much as we do.
> 
> If I could control the government for one day I'd have this problem solved.  Being here illegally is a first degree felony that carries a minimum five years in prison.  If we are going to spend 100 billion a year on these people, let's spend it on prisons.
Click to expand...

Because so many in our own country dont respect our national sovereignty and our borders, why would we expect other nations to. They think they have a right to COLONIZE this country and HALF the population is ok with that.

We need a civil war.


----------



## Nova78

Get there ass back over over the wall, screw chicken ,eat more beef.


----------



## pknopp

Death Angel said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> No shit! Thanks to a DOA Congress!
> Tell us something that we don't know already, Einstein.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you or your kind came from somewhere, why you feel so special ? Humans migrated all their lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps but they did so legally.  Humans also always protected their land from invasions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They honestly believe we have no right to our own nation. They seem to have dropped all pretense that they are against open borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is how Democrats have stained the reputation of our country.  Now people from all over the world feel they have every right to be here as much as we do.
> 
> If I could control the government for one day I'd have this problem solved.  Being here illegally is a first degree felony that carries a minimum five years in prison.  If we are going to spend 100 billion a year on these people, let's spend it on prisons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because so many in our own country dont respect our national sovereignty and our borders, why would we expect other nations to. They think they have a right to COLONIZE this country and HALF the population is ok with that.
> 
> We need a civil war.
Click to expand...

 
We don't respect other countries so why should anyone respect.ours?


----------



## Death Angel

pknopp said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you or your kind came from somewhere, why you feel so special ? Humans migrated all their lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps but they did so legally.  Humans also always protected their land from invasions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They honestly believe we have no right to our own nation. They seem to have dropped all pretense that they are against open borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is how Democrats have stained the reputation of our country.  Now people from all over the world feel they have every right to be here as much as we do.
> 
> If I could control the government for one day I'd have this problem solved.  Being here illegally is a first degree felony that carries a minimum five years in prison.  If we are going to spend 100 billion a year on these people, let's spend it on prisons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because so many in our own country dont respect our national sovereignty and our borders, why would we expect other nations to. They think they have a right to COLONIZE this country and HALF the population is ok with that.
> 
> We need a civil war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't respect other countries so why should anyone respect.ours?
Click to expand...

You may not, but I do. I expect the same from them -- and you traitors


----------



## bodecea

OKTexas said:


> It's about time they go after employers, Shepard Smith just reported 680 illegals were arrested at a chicken processing plant in Morton MS. GOOD JOB ICE!
> 
> .


Red state....excellent.


----------



## pknopp

Death Angel said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps but they did so legally.  Humans also always protected their land from invasions.
> 
> 
> 
> They honestly believe we have no right to our own nation. They seem to have dropped all pretense that they are against open borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is how Democrats have stained the reputation of our country.  Now people from all over the world feel they have every right to be here as much as we do.
> 
> If I could control the government for one day I'd have this problem solved.  Being here illegally is a first degree felony that carries a minimum five years in prison.  If we are going to spend 100 billion a year on these people, let's spend it on prisons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because so many in our own country dont respect our national sovereignty and our borders, why would we expect other nations to. They think they have a right to COLONIZE this country and HALF the population is ok with that.
> 
> We need a civil war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't respect other countries so why should anyone respect.ours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may not, but I do. I expect the same from them -- and you traitors
Click to expand...

 
We as in our country. I'm not sure why so many think everything is about them.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

pknopp said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do we know that? How many illegals have fraudulent SS numbers? The democrats are helping them get those.
> 
> If a democrat knew this raid was going to happen they would have warned 680 people to not go to work.
> 
> I'm all for prosecuting employers for hiring illegals. I'm also all for prosecuting democrats for protecting them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This idea that people can use fraudulent S.S. numbers is totally bogus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you...fucking serious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. Here we go again. Explain this scenario to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Umm, drug cartels, coyotes etc are providing them for a fee. Are you seriously this stupid?
> 
> In the age of identity theft you think getting a fake SS number isn't possible. You're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So no one is able to determine these numbers are fake? I can just make one up and start using it? Say I owe back taxes, just make one up and start over?
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure they don't care about your tax situation.


----------



## pknopp

Missouri_Mike said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> This idea that people can use fraudulent S.S. numbers is totally bogus.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you...fucking serious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. Here we go again. Explain this scenario to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Umm, drug cartels, coyotes etc are providing them for a fee. Are you seriously this stupid?
> 
> In the age of identity theft you think getting a fake SS number isn't possible. You're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So no one is able to determine these numbers are fake? I can just make one up and start using it? Say I owe back taxes, just make one up and start over?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure they don't care about your tax situation.
Click to expand...


 So that would be a no?


----------



## Missouri_Mike

pknopp said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you...fucking serious?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Here we go again. Explain this scenario to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Umm, drug cartels, coyotes etc are providing them for a fee. Are you seriously this stupid?
> 
> In the age of identity theft you think getting a fake SS number isn't possible. You're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So no one is able to determine these numbers are fake? I can just make one up and start using it? Say I owe back taxes, just make one up and start over?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure they don't care about your tax situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that would be a no?
Click to expand...

It's actually a yes but apparently you can't comprehend your own post or the reply.

Do you need a crayon drawing?


----------



## pknopp

Missouri_Mike said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Here we go again. Explain this scenario to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Umm, drug cartels, coyotes etc are providing them for a fee. Are you seriously this stupid?
> 
> In the age of identity theft you think getting a fake SS number isn't possible. You're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So no one is able to determine these numbers are fake? I can just make one up and start using it? Say I owe back taxes, just make one up and start over?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure they don't care about your tax situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that would be a no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's actually a yes but apparently you can't comprehend your own post or the reply.
> 
> Do you need a crayon drawing?
Click to expand...


 No, I could not do that and you are well aware of that.


----------



## Indeependent

Golfing Gator said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans can take those jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think there is a long line of American waiting to work at the chicken plant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes if it paid more than $5.00 and hour for 60 hour weeks .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then there would be riots because chicken cost too much at the grocery store.
Click to expand...

Try being kosher; you’d be crying over 90% of the items on your shopping list.


----------



## BrokeLoser

Golfing Gator said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans can take those jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think there is a long line of American waiting to work at the chicken plant?
Click to expand...


That’s quite alright...The chicken plant will be forced to scale back when 30 million pollo consumers are sent back to Mehico.


----------



## LilOlLady

OKTexas said:


> It's about time they go after employers, Shepard Smith just reported 680 illegals were arrested at a chicken processing plant in Morton MS. GOOD JOB ICE!
> 
> .


----------



## Indeependent

Golfing Gator said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans can take those jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think there is a long line of American waiting to work at the chicken plant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes if it paid more than $5.00 and hour for 60 hour weeks .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then there would be riots because chicken cost too much at the grocery store.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you are saying you would riot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not me, I would just eat more pork, it will be cheaper now that China is not buying it
Click to expand...

I’ll ask my co-workers


----------



## LilOlLady

Golfing Gator said:


> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, as you said if they will just make an example out of the people that were paying them.  Any bets on if that happens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with that.
> I believe in covering EVERY base:
> 
> The wall,
> ICE raids,
> Penalties for employers,
> Immigration reform,
> 
> ....do it ALL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> do the last 3 and there is no need to waste money on a wall
Click to expand...

Enforce our immigration laws and they will leave and they will not come. We have had E-Verify for years but businesses just ignore them. And it is not mandatory but a voluntary program unless the jobs are federal. Immigration reform is nothing but a path to citizenship and legalization and an invitation for more to come.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

pknopp said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Umm, drug cartels, coyotes etc are providing them for a fee. Are you seriously this stupid?
> 
> In the age of identity theft you think getting a fake SS number isn't possible. You're an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So no one is able to determine these numbers are fake? I can just make one up and start using it? Say I owe back taxes, just make one up and start over?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure they don't care about your tax situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that would be a no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's actually a yes but apparently you can't comprehend your own post or the reply.
> 
> Do you need a crayon drawing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I could not do that and you are well aware of that.
Click to expand...

I agree with that. You’re kinda slow and I shouldn’t expect so much out of you. We found common ground.


----------



## pknopp

Missouri_Mike said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> So no one is able to determine these numbers are fake? I can just make one up and start using it? Say I owe back taxes, just make one up and start over?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure they don't care about your tax situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that would be a no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's actually a yes but apparently you can't comprehend your own post or the reply.
> 
> Do you need a crayon drawing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I could not do that and you are well aware of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with that. You’re kinda slow and I shouldn’t expect so much out of you. We found common ground.
Click to expand...

 
 Seems that I often get people say I am wrong but are simply not able to explain why.

 I want to know how this works. Please enlighten us.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

pknopp said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure they don't care about your tax situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that would be a no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's actually a yes but apparently you can't comprehend your own post or the reply.
> 
> Do you need a crayon drawing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I could not do that and you are well aware of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with that. You’re kinda slow and I shouldn’t expect so much out of you. We found common ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems that I often get people say I am wrong but are simply not able to explain why.
> 
> I want to know how this works. Please enlighten us.
Click to expand...

Now you’re an us? How the hell did that happen? Did you just give birth or something?

It’s hard to explain things to the special people. I can try but really I can’t explain something outside your understanding. Which doesn’t make you bad by any means. It just makes you a democrat.


----------



## pknopp

Missouri_Mike said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> So that would be a no?
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually a yes but apparently you can't comprehend your own post or the reply.
> 
> Do you need a crayon drawing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I could not do that and you are well aware of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with that. You’re kinda slow and I shouldn’t expect so much out of you. We found common ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems that I often get people say I am wrong but are simply not able to explain why.
> 
> I want to know how this works. Please enlighten us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you’re an us? How the hell did that happen? Did you just give birth or something?
> 
> It’s hard to explain things to the special people. I can try but really I can’t explain something outside your understanding. Which doesn’t make you bad by any means. It just makes you a democrat.
Click to expand...


 You are wrong again........


----------



## KissMy

pknopp said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do we know that? How many illegals have fraudulent SS numbers? The democrats are helping them get those.
> 
> If a democrat knew this raid was going to happen they would have warned 680 people to not go to work.
> 
> I'm all for prosecuting employers for hiring illegals. I'm also all for prosecuting democrats for protecting them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This idea that people can use fraudulent S.S. numbers is totally bogus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you...fucking serious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. Here we go again. Explain this scenario to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Umm, drug cartels, coyotes etc are providing them for a fee. Are you seriously this stupid?
> 
> In the age of identity theft you think getting a fake SS number isn't possible. You're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So no one is able to determine these numbers are fake? I can just make one up and start using it? Say I owe back taxes, just make one up and start over?
Click to expand...

The ICE raid arrest number of 680 is likely also fake. A couple weeks ago Trump said they got thousands, but they only grabbed 35.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

KissMy said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> This idea that people can use fraudulent S.S. numbers is totally bogus.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you...fucking serious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. Here we go again. Explain this scenario to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Umm, drug cartels, coyotes etc are providing them for a fee. Are you seriously this stupid?
> 
> In the age of identity theft you think getting a fake SS number isn't possible. You're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So no one is able to determine these numbers are fake? I can just make one up and start using it? Say I owe back taxes, just make one up and start over?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ICE raid arrest number of 680 is likely also fake. A couple weeks ago Trump said they got thousands, but they only grabbed 35.
Click to expand...


And that's not even true.  

Actually 35 was in one location.   There was more than one location.  This time there was more than one location.

Keep up the good work.  Start rounding them up and shipping them out.


----------



## KissMy

Tipsycatlover said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you...fucking serious?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Here we go again. Explain this scenario to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Umm, drug cartels, coyotes etc are providing them for a fee. Are you seriously this stupid?
> 
> In the age of identity theft you think getting a fake SS number isn't possible. You're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So no one is able to determine these numbers are fake? I can just make one up and start using it? Say I owe back taxes, just make one up and start over?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ICE raid arrest number of 680 is likely also fake. A couple weeks ago Trump said they got thousands, but they only grabbed 35.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's not even true.
> 
> Actually 35 was in one location.   There was more than one location.  This time there was more than one location.
> 
> Keep up the good work.  Start rounding them up and shipping them out.
Click to expand...


I just want to know where these 60,000 border patrol / ICE agents are hiding. We pay them $233k each for a total $14 Billion a year to do nothing. Look at the border on google earth. There should be patrols spaced every 175'ft, but they are actually miles apart, because only 1 in 60 are out there working!


----------



## OKTexas

airplanemechanic said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's about time they go after employers, Shepard Smith just reported 680 illegals were arrested at a chicken processing plant in Morton MS. GOOD JOB ICE!
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just drove through Morton about the time this thread was being made. I didn't see any ice, it's way too hot down here.
Click to expand...



Too hot, no such thing. There was a link posted on the first page, are you saying it didn't happen? Poor Shepard Smith was almost in tears when he reported it.

.


----------



## Jitss617

HELL YEA!!


----------



## OKTexas

Crepitus said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's about time they go after employers, Shepard Smith just reported 680 illegals were arrested at a chicken processing plant in Morton MS. GOOD JOB ICE!
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, now arrest the owners of the plant and ship them to Mexico with their employees.
Click to expand...



You should have kept reading, it's already been agreed that is a great idea. Well except deporting American citizens. Although I can think of a few I'd like to see deported.

.


----------



## elongobardi

KissMy said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Here we go again. Explain this scenario to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Umm, drug cartels, coyotes etc are providing them for a fee. Are you seriously this stupid?
> 
> In the age of identity theft you think getting a fake SS number isn't possible. You're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So no one is able to determine these numbers are fake? I can just make one up and start using it? Say I owe back taxes, just make one up and start over?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ICE raid arrest number of 680 is likely also fake. A couple weeks ago Trump said they got thousands, but they only grabbed 35.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's not even true.
> 
> Actually 35 was in one location.   There was more than one location.  This time there was more than one location.
> 
> Keep up the good work.  Start rounding them up and shipping them out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just want to know where these 60,000 border patrol / ICE agents are hiding. We pay them $233k each for a total $14 Billion a year to do nothing. Look at the border on google earth. There should be patrols spaced every 175'ft, but they are actually miles apart, because only 1 in 60 are out there working!
Click to expand...


You just showed how ignorant you are.   They don’t make near $233,000 a year.   Stay off the Heroine      My nephew is one and have other cousins and friends in Border Patrol and your figure is way off like most of what you say.    


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OKTexas

pknopp said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's about time they go after employers, Shepard Smith just reported 680 illegals were arrested at a chicken processing plant in Morton MS. GOOD JOB ICE!
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, now arrest the owners of the plant and ship them to Mexico with their employees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they knowingly hired them I'm all for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh please.  They didn't accidentally hire 680 people with fake id.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do we know that? How many illegals have fraudulent SS numbers? The democrats are helping them get those.
> 
> If a democrat knew this raid was going to happen they would have warned 680 people to not go to work.
> 
> I'm all for prosecuting employers for hiring illegals. I'm also all for prosecuting democrats for protecting them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This idea that people can use fraudulent S.S. numbers is totally bogus.
Click to expand...



Yeah, tell that to the SS Admin, they won't even tell you if some is using your SS number, but they're happy to take the payroll deductions knowing they won't have to pay anything out.

.


----------



## OKTexas

Dragonlady said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's about time they go after employers, Shepard Smith just reported 680 illegals were arrested at a chicken processing plant in Morton MS. GOOD JOB ICE!
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Trump government has not charged a single employer since he was elected.  There were four prosecutions underway when Trump was sworn into office.  No idea as to what happened to them.
Click to expand...



I know of at least one guilty plea from a supervisor that rehired 4 after they were fired for failing E-verify.

.


----------



## OKTexas

Golfing Gator said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans can take those jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think there is a long line of American waiting to work at the chicken plant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes if it paid more than $5.00 and hour for 60 hour weeks .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then there would be riots because chicken cost too much at the grocery store.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then, maybe there should be a shortage of chicken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about we get our fucked up, useless government to do something and make a workable guest worker program so that while there are more jobs than people theses types of plants can get the help they need without breaking the law
Click to expand...



Do you seriously think the commies are going to give Trump a win in any form or fashion? All they'll do is push crap they know he won't sign or will make it through the senate.

.


----------



## Jitss617

ICE just arrested 680 illegal alien workers in Mississippi


Those are 680 jobs that can now go to American workers in one of the nation's most poverty-stricken states


Democrats want open borders so illegals can get jobs


We want to secure the border & protect AMERICAN jobs!


RT!


----------



## Bush92

God Bless ICE. The epicenter of drugs, especially heroin, coming into the United States is these third generation Mexican-American neighborhoods. It’s the outlet plug in the wall to the cartels. ICE agents deserve our praise.
ICE raids on Mississippi food processing plants result in 680 arrests
Willing to debate anyone...I mean ANYONE who wants to tell me these people are otherwise. Your ignorant of the reality of the streets and ESPECIALLY rural America. Meat processing plants and the neighborhoods that surround them in “fly over country” are devastating these areas with opioid abuse. National liberal news media won’t cover it because it is white kids and the dope comes from Mexican immigrant communities. Trump country so “fuck those kids!” Prick fucking liberal east and west coast liberal agenda driven cock suckers. C’mon...let me clue you the fuck in on LIFE EXPERIENCE not some bullshit NYC culture bubble. Close that fucking border, now! I have watched too many parents bury kids because of heroin overdose and it never was even around in my day. Same fucking area...we smoked pot...did shrooms...but this evil heroin shit never showed until Mexican immigrants showed at the plants.


----------



## WEATHER53

Bonuses are in order


----------



## Issa

B. Kidd said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's about time they go after employers, Shepard Smith just reported 680 illegals were arrested at a chicken processing plant in Morton MS. GOOD JOB ICE!
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> So you gonna go work there now?
> Oh and besides probably 2000 just crossed and 600 of those 680 will come back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No shit! Thanks to a DOA Congress!
> Tell us something that we don't know already, Einstein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you or your kind came from somewhere, why you feel so special ? Humans migrated all their lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True. True.
> And did it legally BEFORE sovereign countries were established, you Cro-Magnum A-hole.
Click to expand...

Tough luck people will still come in whether you like it or not because it is human nature.


----------



## Issa

Tipsycatlover said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's about time they go after employers, Shepard Smith just reported 680 illegals were arrested at a chicken processing plant in Morton MS. GOOD JOB ICE!
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> So you gonna go work there now?
> Oh and besides probably 2000 just crossed and 600 of those 680 will come back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No shit! Thanks to a DOA Congress!
> Tell us something that we don't know already, Einstein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you or your kind came from somewhere, why you feel so special ? Humans migrated all their lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the invaders had to come here under the circumstances immigrants came at the turn of the 20th century they wouldn't do it.
Click to expand...

First settlers also were invaders. They came here for a better life, so are the new comers...the only thing the first invaders killed millions in the process.


----------



## Issa

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's about time they go after employers, Shepard Smith just reported 680 illegals were arrested at a chicken processing plant in Morton MS. GOOD JOB ICE!
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> So you gonna go work there now?
> Oh and besides probably 2000 just crossed and 600 of those 680 will come back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No shit! Thanks to a DOA Congress!
> Tell us something that we don't know already, Einstein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you or your kind came from somewhere, why you feel so special ? Humans migrated all their lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps but they did so legally.  Humans also always protected their land from invasions.
Click to expand...

It never works people will find a way 5o migrate to place that offer better opportunities...why you think California has 40 million people and the middle of America is undesirable to even Americans? God created the earth for humans live and let love greedy bastard.


----------



## Issa

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They ought to arrest the owners of the facility as well.
> 
> 
> 
> You ok with trump been arrested for hiring illegals then ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump didn't hire any illegals.  Get your head out of CNN"s ass.  His managers did hire foreigners with green cards.
Click to expand...

So many illegals came forward AMD admitted, it is almost impossible not to hire illegals in construction and hospitality business you think a Joshua or brittany will do the dry wall and get your room cleaned ? 
He knows damn well that illegals are everywhere in his businesses just like his merchandise been made in China and he tells you to buy made in America.


----------



## Issa

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's about time they go after employers, Shepard Smith just reported 680 illegals were arrested at a chicken processing plant in Morton MS. GOOD JOB ICE!
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> So you gonna go work there now?
> Oh and besides probably 2000 just crossed and 600 of those 680 will come back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They might.  After all, the Democrats are doing whatever they can to make sure there isn't a sufficient barrier to keep them out.
> 
> And if they do come back, where do you suppose they will go?  That's right, straight to Democrat sanctuary cities.
Click to expand...

They are welcome here I rather have a hard working illegal in my city than a fat racist useless fuck who hates everyone but himself.


----------



## Bush92

OKTexas said:


> It's about time they go after employers, Shepard Smith just reported 680 illegals were arrested at a chicken processing plant in Morton MS. GOOD JOB ICE!
> 
> .


Wherever Mexican immigrants and meat processing plants go...so goes heroin death. I’m fucking serious on this shit. One of you fucking asshole liberal crybaby motherfuckers tip me...want a fucking story...I got a fucking story for you bastards and it’s why I voted Trump.


----------



## Bush92

Issa said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's about time they go after employers, Shepard Smith just reported 680 illegals were arrested at a chicken processing plant in Morton MS. GOOD JOB ICE!
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> So you gonna go work there now?
> Oh and besides probably 2000 just crossed and 600 of those 680 will come back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They might.  After all, the Democrats are doing whatever they can to make sure there isn't a sufficient barrier to keep them out.
> 
> And if they do come back, where do you suppose they will go?  That's right, straight to Democrat sanctuary cities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are welcome here I rather have a hard working illegal in my city than a fat racist useless fuck who hates everyone but himself.
Click to expand...

Alright. Illegals bring heroin into this country...those “hard working” drug mules. Never had heroin in the small town where I grew up in. Until the pork plant came. Then kids were overdosing on heroin. Never happened before. One of my best friends and his wife had a son that gorked on December 22nd, they tried to get him out but he went into a coma. Couldn’t score heroin that he had become addicted to...so he did fentanyl. They made the decision to pull the plug on Christmas Eve. Their son died on Christmas Eve over a drug problem that was non-existent until the illegal alien drug mule population showed up. Fuck you Democrat, vote harvesting, do anything to win , out of touch, suburban motherfuckers!


----------



## Issa

Bush92 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's about time they go after employers, Shepard Smith just reported 680 illegals were arrested at a chicken processing plant in Morton MS. GOOD JOB ICE!
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> So you gonna go work there now?
> Oh and besides probably 2000 just crossed and 600 of those 680 will come back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They might.  After all, the Democrats are doing whatever they can to make sure there isn't a sufficient barrier to keep them out.
> 
> And if they do come back, where do you suppose they will go?  That's right, straight to Democrat sanctuary cities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are welcome here I rather have a hard working illegal in my city than a fat racist useless fuck who hates everyone but himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alright. Illegals bring heroin into this country...those “hard working” drug mules. Never had heroin in the small town where I grew up in. Until the pork plant came. Then kids were overdosing on heroin. Never happened before. One of my best friends and his wife had a son that gorked on December 22nd, they tried to get him out but he went into a coma. Couldn’t score heroin that he had become addicted to...so he did fentanyl. They made the decision to pull the plug on Christmas Eve. Their son died on Christmas Eve over a drug problem that was non-existent until the illegal alien drug mule population showed up. Fuck you Democrat, vote harvesting, do anything to win , out of touch, suburban motherfuckers!
Click to expand...

1. Blame big pharma.
2. Most users and deaths from opioid are whites, did you ask yourself why ?
3. Using the gun argument....does the drug get in ones system on its own?


----------



## Staidhup

So what’s so hard with comprehending the law, illegal is still illegal regardless, the employer who hires an illegal is just as guilty and should be held accountable as well.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Issa said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's about time they go after employers, Shepard Smith just reported 680 illegals were arrested at a chicken processing plant in Morton MS. GOOD JOB ICE!
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> So you gonna go work there now?
> Oh and besides probably 2000 just crossed and 600 of those 680 will come back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No shit! Thanks to a DOA Congress!
> Tell us something that we don't know already, Einstein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you or your kind came from somewhere, why you feel so special ? Humans migrated all their lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True. True.
> And did it legally BEFORE sovereign countries were established, you Cro-Magnum A-hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tough luck people will still come in whether you like it or not because it is human nature.
Click to expand...

Human nature is to fight over resources to the death.  Which is a good thing.  I just hope it happens soon


----------



## Issa

Tipsycatlover said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you gonna go work there now?
> Oh and besides probably 2000 just crossed and 600 of those 680 will come back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No shit! Thanks to a DOA Congress!
> Tell us something that we don't know already, Einstein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you or your kind came from somewhere, why you feel so special ? Humans migrated all their lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True. True.
> And did it legally BEFORE sovereign countries were established, you Cro-Magnum A-hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tough luck people will still come in whether you like it or not because it is human nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Human nature is to fight over resources to the death.  Which is a good thing.  I just hope it happens soon
Click to expand...

You can fight over oil in an ISIS area, you can have plenty of fun down there Rambo.


----------



## SweetSue92

Pictures of crying children of those deported all over Twitter of course. And it is very difficult and sad--it was their first week (apparently first day, but who knows) of school. I get that. But if you're illegal in this nation you must know you take that chance--that you are here with that threat hanging over your head every week, every year. 

Moreover, as much as my heart hurts for these kids individually, I also know how unfair it is for all the OTHER American schoolkids. Their parents are paid under the table (shame on the business too!) and so they are basically free riding their education. And their education costs WAY more than other kids, for English as a Second Language ALONE.


----------



## pknopp

OKTexas said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, now arrest the owners of the plant and ship them to Mexico with their employees.
> 
> 
> 
> If they knowingly hired them I'm all for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh please.  They didn't accidentally hire 680 people with fake id.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do we know that? How many illegals have fraudulent SS numbers? The democrats are helping them get those.
> 
> If a democrat knew this raid was going to happen they would have warned 680 people to not go to work.
> 
> I'm all for prosecuting employers for hiring illegals. I'm also all for prosecuting democrats for protecting them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This idea that people can use fraudulent S.S. numbers is totally bogus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, tell that to the SS Admin, they won't even tell you if some is using your SS number, but they're happy to take the payroll deductions knowing they won't have to pay anything out.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


 How does this work? You file your taxes and they kick you out noting you didn't claim the income you made from across the country.


----------



## Bush92

Issa said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's about time they go after employers, Shepard Smith just reported 680 illegals were arrested at a chicken processing plant in Morton MS. GOOD JOB ICE!
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> So you gonna go work there now?
> Oh and besides probably 2000 just crossed and 600 of those 680 will come back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They might.  After all, the Democrats are doing whatever they can to make sure there isn't a sufficient barrier to keep them out.
> 
> And if they do come back, where do you suppose they will go?  That's right, straight to Democrat sanctuary cities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are welcome here I rather have a hard working illegal in my city than a fat racist useless fuck who hates everyone but himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alright. Illegals bring heroin into this country...those “hard working” drug mules. Never had heroin in the small town where I grew up in. Until the pork plant came. Then kids were overdosing on heroin. Never happened before. One of my best friends and his wife had a son that gorked on December 22nd, they tried to get him out but he went into a coma. Couldn’t score heroin that he had become addicted to...so he did fentanyl. They made the decision to pull the plug on Christmas Eve. Their son died on Christmas Eve over a drug problem that was non-existent until the illegal alien drug mule population showed up. Fuck you Democrat, vote harvesting, do anything to win , out of touch, suburban motherfuckers!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. Blame big pharma.
> 2. Most users and deaths from opioid are whites, did you ask yourself why ?
> 3. Using the gun argument....does the drug get in ones system on its own?
Click to expand...

Blame our national sovereignty laws along southern border. These people can’t cross unless cartels give them permission and then they are required to be drug mules. No the drug doesn’t. But when unemployment reaches extreme levels because jobs have went to Mexico and Democrats like Clinton and Gore sold out after generations of Americans voted Democrat since FDR and hopelessness and despair set in...well. Now you have a generation that’s going to have a drug problem when heroin is everywhere. Look what happened to England in 1980’s when those jobs dried-up? Drug problem.


----------



## Bush92

SweetSue92 said:


> Pictures of crying children of those deported all over Twitter of course. And it is very difficult and sad--it was their first week (apparently first day, but who knows) of school. I get that. But if you're illegal in this nation you must know you take that chance--that you are here with that threat hanging over your head every week, every year.
> 
> Moreover, as much as my heart hurts for these kids individually, I also know how unfair it is for all the OTHER American schoolkids. Their parents are paid under the table (shame on the business too!) and so they are basically free riding their education. And their education costs WAY more than other kids, for English as a Second Language ALONE.


Nationalism. Fuck them kids. Their parents broke the law by invading our country and violating our national sovereignty.


----------



## pknopp

Jitss617 said:


> ICE just arrested 680 illegal alien workers in Mississippi
> 
> 
> Those are 680 jobs that can now go to American workers in one of the nation's most poverty-stricken states
> 
> 
> Democrats want open borders so illegals can get jobs
> 
> 
> We want to secure the border & protect AMERICAN jobs!
> 
> 
> RT!



 They are going to the next wave of illegals coming across the borders or perhaps to those arrested today after having their hearing. That's what happens when you ignore the employer.


----------



## Bush92

Issa said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They ought to arrest the owners of the facility as well.
> 
> 
> 
> You ok with trump been arrested for hiring illegals then ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump didn't hire any illegals.  Get your head out of CNN"s ass.  His managers did hire foreigners with green cards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So many illegals came forward AMD admitted, it is almost impossible not to hire illegals in construction and hospitality business you think a Joshua or brittany will do the dry wall and get your room cleaned ?
> He knows damn well that illegals are everywhere in his businesses just like his merchandise been made in China and he tells you to buy made in America.
Click to expand...

If you start having real border security they will stop coming over. First we need several million land mines, guard towers, Apache attack helicopters with night vision, a wall, lots of razor wire and a death strip.


----------



## Bush92

Issa said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's about time they go after employers, Shepard Smith just reported 680 illegals were arrested at a chicken processing plant in Morton MS. GOOD JOB ICE!
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> So you gonna go work there now?
> Oh and besides probably 2000 just crossed and 600 of those 680 will come back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No shit! Thanks to a DOA Congress!
> Tell us something that we don't know already, Einstein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you or your kind came from somewhere, why you feel so special ? Humans migrated all their lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the invaders had to come here under the circumstances immigrants came at the turn of the 20th century they wouldn't do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First settlers also were invaders. They came here for a better life, so are the new comers...the only thing the first invaders killed millions in the process.
Click to expand...

not invaders...conquerers. Killed millions...oh well. It’s a game of survival.


----------



## Bush92

Issa said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's about time they go after employers, Shepard Smith just reported 680 illegals were arrested at a chicken processing plant in Morton MS. GOOD JOB ICE!
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> So you gonna go work there now?
> Oh and besides probably 2000 just crossed and 600 of those 680 will come back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No shit! Thanks to a DOA Congress!
> Tell us something that we don't know already, Einstein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you or your kind came from somewhere, why you feel so special ? Humans migrated all their lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True. True.
> And did it legally BEFORE sovereign countries were established, you Cro-Magnum A-hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tough luck people will still come in whether you like it or not because it is human nature.
Click to expand...

Not if you have the military secure the border with orders to shoot on sight.


----------



## Bush92

WEATHER53 said:


> Bonuses are in order


Agree. Christmas should be good this year in those ICE agents households.


----------



## SweetSue92

Bush92 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures of crying children of those deported all over Twitter of course. And it is very difficult and sad--it was their first week (apparently first day, but who knows) of school. I get that. But if you're illegal in this nation you must know you take that chance--that you are here with that threat hanging over your head every week, every year.
> 
> Moreover, as much as my heart hurts for these kids individually, I also know how unfair it is for all the OTHER American schoolkids. Their parents are paid under the table (shame on the business too!) and so they are basically free riding their education. And their education costs WAY more than other kids, for English as a Second Language ALONE.
> 
> 
> 
> Nationalism. Fuck them kids. Their parents broke the law by invading our country and violating our national sovereignty.
Click to expand...


K if my attitude is "F those kids" I have no business being in a classroom anywhere. Those kids can't help it. Their parents came here illegally and they were born where they were born. I blame the parents 100% and do not give the parents a pass simply because they have kids here. The kids' heartbreak is their parents' fault.

But that does not make the kids' heartbreak any less devastating. We can't make decisions as a nation based on that heartbreak, right? You don't NOT put a criminal in jail bc the kids will be heartbroken. But your heart should not be immune to the kids heartbreak nonetheless.


----------



## Bush92

SweetSue92 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures of crying children of those deported all over Twitter of course. And it is very difficult and sad--it was their first week (apparently first day, but who knows) of school. I get that. But if you're illegal in this nation you must know you take that chance--that you are here with that threat hanging over your head every week, every year.
> 
> Moreover, as much as my heart hurts for these kids individually, I also know how unfair it is for all the OTHER American schoolkids. Their parents are paid under the table (shame on the business too!) and so they are basically free riding their education. And their education costs WAY more than other kids, for English as a Second Language ALONE.
> 
> 
> 
> Nationalism. Fuck them kids. Their parents broke the law by invading our country and violating our national sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> K if my attitude is "F those kids" I have no business being in a classroom anywhere. Those kids can't help it. Their parents came here illegally and they were born where they were born. I blame the parents 100% and do not give the parents a pass simply because they have kids here. The kids' heartbreak is their parents' fault.
> 
> But that does not make the kids' heartbreak any less devastating. We can't make decisions as a nation based on that heartbreak, right? You don't NOT put a criminal in jail bc the kids will be heartbroken. But your heart should not be immune to the kids heartbreak nonetheless.
Click to expand...

If 300,000 Mexican soldiers entered our country each year we would call it an invasion. We must treat this as a wartime situation. Sad, but true. So what’s your solution SweetSue? I mean I feel you...but these are pivotal times for our nation. BTW “teachers” and “preachers” are two different things. Teachers are not here to “save” anyone. So henceforth I have to be cold (which I normally am not) in these particular circumstances because of what the parents did by breaking the law and helping to bring drugs into this country. Sue you have a wonderful and big heart...but we must harden our hearts or lose our nation.


----------



## JoeB131

Terri4Trump said:


> I have no problem with that.
> I believe in covering EVERY base:
> 
> The wall,
> ICE raids,
> Penalties for employers,
> Immigration reform,
> 
> ....do it ALL



Because Jesus hates Mexicans, just like you do..


----------



## SweetSue92

Bush92 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures of crying children of those deported all over Twitter of course. And it is very difficult and sad--it was their first week (apparently first day, but who knows) of school. I get that. But if you're illegal in this nation you must know you take that chance--that you are here with that threat hanging over your head every week, every year.
> 
> Moreover, as much as my heart hurts for these kids individually, I also know how unfair it is for all the OTHER American schoolkids. Their parents are paid under the table (shame on the business too!) and so they are basically free riding their education. And their education costs WAY more than other kids, for English as a Second Language ALONE.
> 
> 
> 
> Nationalism. Fuck them kids. Their parents broke the law by invading our country and violating our national sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> K if my attitude is "F those kids" I have no business being in a classroom anywhere. Those kids can't help it. Their parents came here illegally and they were born where they were born. I blame the parents 100% and do not give the parents a pass simply because they have kids here. The kids' heartbreak is their parents' fault.
> 
> But that does not make the kids' heartbreak any less devastating. We can't make decisions as a nation based on that heartbreak, right? You don't NOT put a criminal in jail bc the kids will be heartbroken. But your heart should not be immune to the kids heartbreak nonetheless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If 300,000 Mexican soldiers entered our country each year we would call it an invasion. We must treat this as a wartime situation. Sad, but true. So what’s your solution SweetSue? I mean I feel you...but these are pivotal times for our nation. BTW “teachers” and “preachers” are two different things. Teachers are not here to “save” anyone. So henceforth I have to be cold (which I normally am not) in these particular circumstances because of what the parents did by breaking the law and helping to bring drugs into this country. Sue you have a wonderful and big heart...but we must harden our hearts or lose our nation.
Click to expand...


I'm not insensible to that. For one thing I know that these children's parents are not paying into the system. They are "freeloading" the education system and, typically, educating their children costs MORE than educating a legal citizen's child. so it's unfair, I get that. 

I'm not saying these parents should NOT be deported. Don't get me wrong. I just feel badly for the children. Feeling badly won't change my mind about it being the right thing to do. It just doesn't deaden my compassion for the children. make sense?


----------



## Bush92

SweetSue92 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures of crying children of those deported all over Twitter of course. And it is very difficult and sad--it was their first week (apparently first day, but who knows) of school. I get that. But if you're illegal in this nation you must know you take that chance--that you are here with that threat hanging over your head every week, every year.
> 
> Moreover, as much as my heart hurts for these kids individually, I also know how unfair it is for all the OTHER American schoolkids. Their parents are paid under the table (shame on the business too!) and so they are basically free riding their education. And their education costs WAY more than other kids, for English as a Second Language ALONE.
> 
> 
> 
> Nationalism. Fuck them kids. Their parents broke the law by invading our country and violating our national sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> K if my attitude is "F those kids" I have no business being in a classroom anywhere. Those kids can't help it. Their parents came here illegally and they were born where they were born. I blame the parents 100% and do not give the parents a pass simply because they have kids here. The kids' heartbreak is their parents' fault.
> 
> But that does not make the kids' heartbreak any less devastating. We can't make decisions as a nation based on that heartbreak, right? You don't NOT put a criminal in jail bc the kids will be heartbroken. But your heart should not be immune to the kids heartbreak nonetheless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If 300,000 Mexican soldiers entered our country each year we would call it an invasion. We must treat this as a wartime situation. Sad, but true. So what’s your solution SweetSue? I mean I feel you...but these are pivotal times for our nation. BTW “teachers” and “preachers” are two different things. Teachers are not here to “save” anyone. So henceforth I have to be cold (which I normally am not) in these particular circumstances because of what the parents did by breaking the law and helping to bring drugs into this country. Sue you have a wonderful and big heart...but we must harden our hearts or lose our nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not insensible to that. For one thing I know that these children's parents are not paying into the system. They are "freeloading" the education system and, typically, educating their children costs MORE than educating a legal citizen's child. so it's unfair, I get that.
> 
> I'm not saying these parents should NOT be deported. Don't get me wrong. I just feel badly for the children. Feeling badly won't change my mind about it being the right thing to do. It just doesn't deaden my compassion for the children. make sense?
Click to expand...

Sue, I love children of all races...but under these circumstances if we are to save our country we must harden our hearts. It’s like when you brought the puppy dog home when you were a kid and your mom said you couldn’t keep it. Sure you got tears in your eyes but you had to go outside and run the dog off your property and let it fend for itself. Natural selection I guess. Sue, unfortunately these kids are dangerous to our country.


----------



## Bush92

JoeB131 said:


> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with that.
> I believe in covering EVERY base:
> 
> The wall,
> ICE raids,
> Penalties for employers,
> Immigration reform,
> 
> ....do it ALL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because Jesus hates Mexicans, just like you do..
Click to expand...

Nobody hates Mexicans...people love their country and want the invasion and violation of our national sovereignty to stop...now!


----------



## SweetSue92

Bush92 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures of crying children of those deported all over Twitter of course. And it is very difficult and sad--it was their first week (apparently first day, but who knows) of school. I get that. But if you're illegal in this nation you must know you take that chance--that you are here with that threat hanging over your head every week, every year.
> 
> Moreover, as much as my heart hurts for these kids individually, I also know how unfair it is for all the OTHER American schoolkids. Their parents are paid under the table (shame on the business too!) and so they are basically free riding their education. And their education costs WAY more than other kids, for English as a Second Language ALONE.
> 
> 
> 
> Nationalism. Fuck them kids. Their parents broke the law by invading our country and violating our national sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> K if my attitude is "F those kids" I have no business being in a classroom anywhere. Those kids can't help it. Their parents came here illegally and they were born where they were born. I blame the parents 100% and do not give the parents a pass simply because they have kids here. The kids' heartbreak is their parents' fault.
> 
> But that does not make the kids' heartbreak any less devastating. We can't make decisions as a nation based on that heartbreak, right? You don't NOT put a criminal in jail bc the kids will be heartbroken. But your heart should not be immune to the kids heartbreak nonetheless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If 300,000 Mexican soldiers entered our country each year we would call it an invasion. We must treat this as a wartime situation. Sad, but true. So what’s your solution SweetSue? I mean I feel you...but these are pivotal times for our nation. BTW “teachers” and “preachers” are two different things. Teachers are not here to “save” anyone. So henceforth I have to be cold (which I normally am not) in these particular circumstances because of what the parents did by breaking the law and helping to bring drugs into this country. Sue you have a wonderful and big heart...but we must harden our hearts or lose our nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not insensible to that. For one thing I know that these children's parents are not paying into the system. They are "freeloading" the education system and, typically, educating their children costs MORE than educating a legal citizen's child. so it's unfair, I get that.
> 
> I'm not saying these parents should NOT be deported. Don't get me wrong. I just feel badly for the children. Feeling badly won't change my mind about it being the right thing to do. It just doesn't deaden my compassion for the children. make sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sue, I love children of all races...but under these circumstances if we are to save our country we must harden our hearts. It’s like when you brought the puppy dog home when you were a kid and your mom said you couldn’t keep it. Sure you got tears in your eyes but you had to go outside and run the dog off your property and let it fend for itself. Natural selection I guess. Sue, unfortunately these kids are dangerous to our country.
Click to expand...


I don't know if you misunderstand me or what. I'm not against ICE raiding this business, the parents being deported, or even the kids being deported--but I don't think they can be because I assume they're US citizens. I agree with everything you say. We have too many illegal immigrants here and more all the time.

What you said, however, is "F the kids". I can't say that because I assume you mean by that we shouldn't for them; too bad. Well, I do. It would be like if a father is sentenced to death. I might feel like he deserves the death penalty. I might stand by that penalty and condone it even. That does not stop me regretting that the father has to die, and especially, that his children have to lose their father. 

IOW the head agrees but the heart still feels bad. I'm not going to turn the heart off. I should not. I would be a crap teacher if I did.


----------



## Bush92

SweetSue92 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures of crying children of those deported all over Twitter of course. And it is very difficult and sad--it was their first week (apparently first day, but who knows) of school. I get that. But if you're illegal in this nation you must know you take that chance--that you are here with that threat hanging over your head every week, every year.
> 
> Moreover, as much as my heart hurts for these kids individually, I also know how unfair it is for all the OTHER American schoolkids. Their parents are paid under the table (shame on the business too!) and so they are basically free riding their education. And their education costs WAY more than other kids, for English as a Second Language ALONE.
> 
> 
> 
> Nationalism. Fuck them kids. Their parents broke the law by invading our country and violating our national sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> K if my attitude is "F those kids" I have no business being in a classroom anywhere. Those kids can't help it. Their parents came here illegally and they were born where they were born. I blame the parents 100% and do not give the parents a pass simply because they have kids here. The kids' heartbreak is their parents' fault.
> 
> But that does not make the kids' heartbreak any less devastating. We can't make decisions as a nation based on that heartbreak, right? You don't NOT put a criminal in jail bc the kids will be heartbroken. But your heart should not be immune to the kids heartbreak nonetheless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If 300,000 Mexican soldiers entered our country each year we would call it an invasion. We must treat this as a wartime situation. Sad, but true. So what’s your solution SweetSue? I mean I feel you...but these are pivotal times for our nation. BTW “teachers” and “preachers” are two different things. Teachers are not here to “save” anyone. So henceforth I have to be cold (which I normally am not) in these particular circumstances because of what the parents did by breaking the law and helping to bring drugs into this country. Sue you have a wonderful and big heart...but we must harden our hearts or lose our nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not insensible to that. For one thing I know that these children's parents are not paying into the system. They are "freeloading" the education system and, typically, educating their children costs MORE than educating a legal citizen's child. so it's unfair, I get that.
> 
> I'm not saying these parents should NOT be deported. Don't get me wrong. I just feel badly for the children. Feeling badly won't change my mind about it being the right thing to do. It just doesn't deaden my compassion for the children. make sense?
Click to expand...

Sue...what about the parents whose children have died of heroin overdose because of drugs being brought into this country by these people because the cartels use them as mules? If these people don’t deliver the drugs they kill their families back in Mexico. It’s brutal but true. If you want to stop that, then you must take extreme measures to secure our border and extreme measures in terms of deportation.


----------



## Bush92

SweetSue92 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nationalism. Fuck them kids. Their parents broke the law by invading our country and violating our national sovereignty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K if my attitude is "F those kids" I have no business being in a classroom anywhere. Those kids can't help it. Their parents came here illegally and they were born where they were born. I blame the parents 100% and do not give the parents a pass simply because they have kids here. The kids' heartbreak is their parents' fault.
> 
> But that does not make the kids' heartbreak any less devastating. We can't make decisions as a nation based on that heartbreak, right? You don't NOT put a criminal in jail bc the kids will be heartbroken. But your heart should not be immune to the kids heartbreak nonetheless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If 300,000 Mexican soldiers entered our country each year we would call it an invasion. We must treat this as a wartime situation. Sad, but true. So what’s your solution SweetSue? I mean I feel you...but these are pivotal times for our nation. BTW “teachers” and “preachers” are two different things. Teachers are not here to “save” anyone. So henceforth I have to be cold (which I normally am not) in these particular circumstances because of what the parents did by breaking the law and helping to bring drugs into this country. Sue you have a wonderful and big heart...but we must harden our hearts or lose our nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not insensible to that. For one thing I know that these children's parents are not paying into the system. They are "freeloading" the education system and, typically, educating their children costs MORE than educating a legal citizen's child. so it's unfair, I get that.
> 
> I'm not saying these parents should NOT be deported. Don't get me wrong. I just feel badly for the children. Feeling badly won't change my mind about it being the right thing to do. It just doesn't deaden my compassion for the children. make sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sue, I love children of all races...but under these circumstances if we are to save our country we must harden our hearts. It’s like when you brought the puppy dog home when you were a kid and your mom said you couldn’t keep it. Sure you got tears in your eyes but you had to go outside and run the dog off your property and let it fend for itself. Natural selection I guess. Sue, unfortunately these kids are dangerous to our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know if you misunderstand me or what. I'm not against ICE raiding this business, the parents being deported, or even the kids being deported--but I don't think they can be because I assume they're US citizens. I agree with everything you say. We have too many illegal immigrants here and more all the time.
> 
> What you said, however, is "F the kids". I can't say that because I assume you mean by that we shouldn't for them; too bad. Well, I do. It would be like if a father is sentenced to death. I might feel like he deserves the death penalty. I might stand by that penalty and condone it even. That does not stop me regretting that the father has to die, and especially, that his children have to lose their father.
> 
> IOW the head agrees but the heart still feels bad. I'm not going to turn the heart off. I should not. I would be a crap teacher if I did.
Click to expand...

14th Amendment is crap and new amendments needed to adjust it. You were an American before you were a teacher Sue. Trust me, I understand and what I said was “fuck those kids.” Got to turn that emotional switch off sometimes. Sad but true. Teachers are under no obligation to try to save the world.


----------



## SweetSue92

Bush92 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> K if my attitude is "F those kids" I have no business being in a classroom anywhere. Those kids can't help it. Their parents came here illegally and they were born where they were born. I blame the parents 100% and do not give the parents a pass simply because they have kids here. The kids' heartbreak is their parents' fault.
> 
> But that does not make the kids' heartbreak any less devastating. We can't make decisions as a nation based on that heartbreak, right? You don't NOT put a criminal in jail bc the kids will be heartbroken. But your heart should not be immune to the kids heartbreak nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> If 300,000 Mexican soldiers entered our country each year we would call it an invasion. We must treat this as a wartime situation. Sad, but true. So what’s your solution SweetSue? I mean I feel you...but these are pivotal times for our nation. BTW “teachers” and “preachers” are two different things. Teachers are not here to “save” anyone. So henceforth I have to be cold (which I normally am not) in these particular circumstances because of what the parents did by breaking the law and helping to bring drugs into this country. Sue you have a wonderful and big heart...but we must harden our hearts or lose our nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not insensible to that. For one thing I know that these children's parents are not paying into the system. They are "freeloading" the education system and, typically, educating their children costs MORE than educating a legal citizen's child. so it's unfair, I get that.
> 
> I'm not saying these parents should NOT be deported. Don't get me wrong. I just feel badly for the children. Feeling badly won't change my mind about it being the right thing to do. It just doesn't deaden my compassion for the children. make sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sue, I love children of all races...but under these circumstances if we are to save our country we must harden our hearts. It’s like when you brought the puppy dog home when you were a kid and your mom said you couldn’t keep it. Sure you got tears in your eyes but you had to go outside and run the dog off your property and let it fend for itself. Natural selection I guess. Sue, unfortunately these kids are dangerous to our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know if you misunderstand me or what. I'm not against ICE raiding this business, the parents being deported, or even the kids being deported--but I don't think they can be because I assume they're US citizens. I agree with everything you say. We have too many illegal immigrants here and more all the time.
> 
> What you said, however, is "F the kids". I can't say that because I assume you mean by that we shouldn't for them; too bad. Well, I do. It would be like if a father is sentenced to death. I might feel like he deserves the death penalty. I might stand by that penalty and condone it even. That does not stop me regretting that the father has to die, and especially, that his children have to lose their father.
> 
> IOW the head agrees but the heart still feels bad. I'm not going to turn the heart off. I should not. I would be a crap teacher if I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 14th Amendment is crap and new amendments needed to adjust it. You were an American before you were a teacher Sue. Trust me, I understand and what I said was “fuck those kids.” Got to turn that emotional switch off sometimes. Sad but true. Teachers are under no obligation to try to save the world.
Click to expand...


No, YOU had to turn off your emotional switch to do YOUR job. Do not conflate that with MY job. If I turn off my emotional switch I'm a crap teacher. Kindly do not presume to tell me what I need to do to do the job I've been doing (very well) for 25 years.

I agree with you, btw. In all the particulars. Now you're telling me I shouldn't feel compassion for the kids. WRONG.


----------



## KissMy

SweetSue92 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures of crying children of those deported all over Twitter of course. And it is very difficult and sad--it was their first week (apparently first day, but who knows) of school. I get that. But if you're illegal in this nation you must know you take that chance--that you are here with that threat hanging over your head every week, every year.
> 
> Moreover, as much as my heart hurts for these kids individually, I also know how unfair it is for all the OTHER American schoolkids. Their parents are paid under the table (shame on the business too!) and so they are basically free riding their education. And their education costs WAY more than other kids, for English as a Second Language ALONE.
> 
> 
> 
> Nationalism. Fuck them kids. Their parents broke the law by invading our country and violating our national sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> K if my attitude is "F those kids" I have no business being in a classroom anywhere. Those kids can't help it. Their parents came here illegally and they were born where they were born. I blame the parents 100% and do not give the parents a pass simply because they have kids here. The kids' heartbreak is their parents' fault.
> 
> But that does not make the kids' heartbreak any less devastating. We can't make decisions as a nation based on that heartbreak, right? You don't NOT put a criminal in jail bc the kids will be heartbroken. But your heart should not be immune to the kids heartbreak nonetheless.
Click to expand...

I say deport the kids along with the parents if the kids are not in school.


----------



## KissMy

elongobardi said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Umm, drug cartels, coyotes etc are providing them for a fee. Are you seriously this stupid?
> 
> In the age of identity theft you think getting a fake SS number isn't possible. You're an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So no one is able to determine these numbers are fake? I can just make one up and start using it? Say I owe back taxes, just make one up and start over?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ICE raid arrest number of 680 is likely also fake. A couple weeks ago Trump said they got thousands, but they only grabbed 35.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's not even true.
> 
> Actually 35 was in one location.   There was more than one location.  This time there was more than one location.
> 
> Keep up the good work.  Start rounding them up and shipping them out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just want to know where these 60,000 border patrol / ICE agents are hiding. We pay them $233k each for a total $14 Billion a year to do nothing. Look at the border on google earth. There should be patrols spaced every 175'ft, but they are actually miles apart, because only 1 in 60 are out there working!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just showed how ignorant you are.   They don’t make near $233,000 a year.   Stay off the Heroine      My nephew is one and have other cousins and friends in Border Patrol and your figure is way off like most of what you say.
Click to expand...


CBP budget is $14.4 Billion for their 62,000 employees. You do the math! They get Golden Retirements, Healthcare, Benefits, Vehicles, phones, gadgets weapons, etc. _"CBP is the largest federal law enforcement agency in the country, and has a budget larger than the remaining federal law enforcement agencies combined."_

Then tell me why I can't see them on the border!


----------



## OldLady

Pete7469 said:


> They ought to arrest the owners of the facility as well.


I thought it said they did?


----------



## OldLady

KissMy said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures of crying children of those deported all over Twitter of course. And it is very difficult and sad--it was their first week (apparently first day, but who knows) of school. I get that. But if you're illegal in this nation you must know you take that chance--that you are here with that threat hanging over your head every week, every year.
> 
> Moreover, as much as my heart hurts for these kids individually, I also know how unfair it is for all the OTHER American schoolkids. Their parents are paid under the table (shame on the business too!) and so they are basically free riding their education. And their education costs WAY more than other kids, for English as a Second Language ALONE.
> 
> 
> 
> Nationalism. Fuck them kids. Their parents broke the law by invading our country and violating our national sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> K if my attitude is "F those kids" I have no business being in a classroom anywhere. Those kids can't help it. Their parents came here illegally and they were born where they were born. I blame the parents 100% and do not give the parents a pass simply because they have kids here. The kids' heartbreak is their parents' fault.
> 
> But that does not make the kids' heartbreak any less devastating. We can't make decisions as a nation based on that heartbreak, right? You don't NOT put a criminal in jail bc the kids will be heartbroken. But your heart should not be immune to the kids heartbreak nonetheless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I say deport the kids along with the parents if the kids are not in school.
Click to expand...

Why not if they are in school?  Who takes care of them if they stay?


----------



## Pete7469

OldLady said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They ought to arrest the owners of the facility as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it said they did?
Click to expand...

Not that I saw....


----------



## LilOlLady

-Entering the country has an effect on the kids when they are picked up and don't come home and no one is the blame but the parents when they made the decision to illegally enter the country and NOT TRUMP ...who had nothing to do with the ICE scooping them up.


----------



## LilOlLady

KissMy said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> This idea that people can use fraudulent S.S. numbers is totally bogus.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you...fucking serious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. Here we go again. Explain this scenario to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Umm, drug cartels, coyotes etc are providing them for a fee. Are you seriously this stupid?
> 
> In the age of identity theft you think getting a fake SS number isn't possible. You're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So no one is able to determine these numbers are fake? I can just make one up and start using it? Say I owe back taxes, just make one up and start over?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ICE raid arrest number of 680 is likely also fake. A couple weeks ago Trump said they got thousands, but they only grabbed 35.[/QUOTE
> Not the same thing. This raid was about illegal workers and employers.  He said there could be thousands and we really don't know how many were picked up. That was about those who had got their deportation papers and had not left. *Tax Identification Numbers are given to aliens so they can pay taxes and business don't look any further.*
Click to expand...


----------



## LilOlLady

OldLady said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures of crying children of those deported all over Twitter of course. And it is very difficult and sad--it was their first week (apparently first day, but who knows) of school. I get that. But if you're illegal in this nation you must know you take that chance--that you are here with that threat hanging over your head every week, every year.
> 
> Moreover, as much as my heart hurts for these kids individually, I also know how unfair it is for all the OTHER American schoolkids. Their parents are paid under the table (shame on the business too!) and so they are basically free riding their education. And their education costs WAY more than other kids, for English as a Second Language ALONE.
> 
> 
> 
> Nationalism. Fuck them kids. Their parents broke the law by invading our country and violating our national sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> K if my attitude is "F those kids" I have no business being in a classroom anywhere. Those kids can't help it. Their parents came here illegally and they were born where they were born. I blame the parents 100% and do not give the parents a pass simply because they have kids here. The kids' heartbreak is their parents' fault.
> 
> But that does not make the kids' heartbreak any less devastating. We can't make decisions as a nation based on that heartbreak, right? You don't NOT put a criminal in jail bc the kids will be heartbroken. But your heart should not be immune to the kids heartbreak nonetheless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I say deport the kids along with the parents if the kids are not in school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not if they are in school?  Who takes care of them if they stay?
Click to expand...

They take the kids with them if they do not have a sponsor and family member to take them. Still, if they are anchor babies they will get welfare for them.


----------



## KissMy

OldLady said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures of crying children of those deported all over Twitter of course. And it is very difficult and sad--it was their first week (apparently first day, but who knows) of school. I get that. But if you're illegal in this nation you must know you take that chance--that you are here with that threat hanging over your head every week, every year.
> 
> Moreover, as much as my heart hurts for these kids individually, I also know how unfair it is for all the OTHER American schoolkids. Their parents are paid under the table (shame on the business too!) and so they are basically free riding their education. And their education costs WAY more than other kids, for English as a Second Language ALONE.
> 
> 
> 
> Nationalism. Fuck them kids. Their parents broke the law by invading our country and violating our national sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> K if my attitude is "F those kids" I have no business being in a classroom anywhere. Those kids can't help it. Their parents came here illegally and they were born where they were born. I blame the parents 100% and do not give the parents a pass simply because they have kids here. The kids' heartbreak is their parents' fault.
> 
> But that does not make the kids' heartbreak any less devastating. We can't make decisions as a nation based on that heartbreak, right? You don't NOT put a criminal in jail bc the kids will be heartbroken. But your heart should not be immune to the kids heartbreak nonetheless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I say deport the kids along with the parents if the kids are not in school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not if they are in school?  Who takes care of them if they stay?
Click to expand...


Currently we are paying for every child of illegals born here if we deport their parents.

If the parents have been here more than 5 years & child is a US citizen in school, the parents won't know their own country or have a place there, have more invested here & we have already invested in teaching their children who only know the USA.. That gives CBP & ICE up to 6 years to catch these illegals & automatically deport them & their children without trial.

To make this happen Congress must alter the 14th amendment that was only meant to give citizenship to children born here to slaves.


----------



## OldLady

Pete7469 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They ought to arrest the owners of the facility as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it said they did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not that I saw....
Click to expand...

The Latest: Mississippi immigration raids net 680 arrests
*The official says owners as well as employees are targeted in a federal criminal investigation.*


----------



## Crepitus

pknopp said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they knowingly hired them I'm all for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please.  They didn't accidentally hire 680 people with fake id.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do we know that? How many illegals have fraudulent SS numbers? The democrats are helping them get those.
> 
> If a democrat knew this raid was going to happen they would have warned 680 people to not go to work.
> 
> I'm all for prosecuting employers for hiring illegals. I'm also all for prosecuting democrats for protecting them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This idea that people can use fraudulent S.S. numbers is totally bogus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, tell that to the SS Admin, they won't even tell you if some is using your SS number, but they're happy to take the payroll deductions knowing they won't have to pay anything out.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does this work? You file your taxes and they kick you out noting you didn't claim the income you made from across the country.
Click to expand...

They've got excuses for everything.


----------



## LilOlLady

KissMy said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures of crying children of those deported all over Twitter of course. And it is very difficult and sad--it was their first week (apparently first day, but who knows) of school. I get that. But if you're illegal in this nation you must know you take that chance--that you are here with that threat hanging over your head every week, every year.
> 
> Moreover, as much as my heart hurts for these kids individually, I also know how unfair it is for all the OTHER American schoolkids. Their parents are paid under the table (shame on the business too!) and so they are basically free riding their education. And their education costs WAY more than other kids, for English as a Second Language ALONE.
> 
> 
> 
> Nationalism. Fuck them kids. Their parents broke the law by invading our country and violating our national sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> K if my attitude is "F those kids" I have no business being in a classroom anywhere. Those kids can't help it. Their parents came here illegally and they were born where they were born. I blame the parents 100% and do not give the parents a pass simply because they have kids here. The kids' heartbreak is their parents' fault.
> 
> But that does not make the kids' heartbreak any less devastating. We can't make decisions as a nation based on that heartbreak, right? You don't NOT put a criminal in jail bc the kids will be heartbroken. But your heart should not be immune to the kids heartbreak nonetheless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I say deport the kids along with the parents if the kids are not in school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not if they are in school?  Who takes care of them if they stay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the parents have been here more than 5 years & child is a US citizen in school, the parents won't know their own country or have a place there, have more invested here & we have already invested in teaching their children who only know the USA.. That gives CBP & ICE up to 6 years to catch these illegals & automatically deport them & their children without trial. To make this happen Congress must alter the 14th amendment that was only meant to give citizenship to children born here to slaves.
> 
> Currently we are paying for every child of illegals born here if we deport their parents.
Click to expand...


Taxpayers pay anyway because the parents are low wage earners and the kids qualify for bull welfare benefits plus public housing. 
American taxpayers continue to shell out billions of dollars for births of so-called "anchor babies" by illegal aliens.

Illegal alien births of anchor babies make up 11 percent - or about 198,000 births - of all births that are paid for by American taxpayers.

“There are about 300,000 births a year to illegal immigrant mothers, about two-thirds of those births are to a mother who is unable to pay for the birth, so taxpayers cover it either through Medicaid or one of its related programs,” says Steven Camarota, director of research for the Center for Immigration Studies. “In Texas, it's about 75 percent of birth to illegal immigrants.”

“The total cost nationally is about $2.5 billion a year, now that's just for the births, it doesn't include education for the kid or anything like that.” 
Anchor Babies Costing U.S. Taxpayers Billions | NewsRadio 740 KTRH


----------



## KissMy

Crepitus said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please.  They didn't accidentally hire 680 people with fake id.
> 
> 
> 
> Do we know that? How many illegals have fraudulent SS numbers? The democrats are helping them get those.
> 
> If a democrat knew this raid was going to happen they would have warned 680 people to not go to work.
> 
> I'm all for prosecuting employers for hiring illegals. I'm also all for prosecuting democrats for protecting them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This idea that people can use fraudulent S.S. numbers is totally bogus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, tell that to the SS Admin, they won't even tell you if some is using your SS number, but they're happy to take the payroll deductions knowing they won't have to pay anything out.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does this work? You file your taxes and they kick you out noting you didn't claim the income you made from across the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They've got excuses for everything.
Click to expand...


"A new report from TRAC, a nonpartisan and nonprofit data analysis division at Syracuse University, found that criminal prosecution of employers who knowingly hire undocumented individuals is rare.

The researchers at TRAC used data provided by government agencies to find that, nationwide from March 2017 to April 2018, almost 86,000 people were prosecuted for illegal entry. In that same time, 11 people were arrested for employing undocumented immigrants. *Not one U.S. company faced prosecution."*


----------



## Crepitus

KissMy said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do we know that? How many illegals have fraudulent SS numbers? The democrats are helping them get those.
> 
> If a democrat knew this raid was going to happen they would have warned 680 people to not go to work.
> 
> I'm all for prosecuting employers for hiring illegals. I'm also all for prosecuting democrats for protecting them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This idea that people can use fraudulent S.S. numbers is totally bogus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, tell that to the SS Admin, they won't even tell you if some is using your SS number, but they're happy to take the payroll deductions knowing they won't have to pay anything out.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does this work? You file your taxes and they kick you out noting you didn't claim the income you made from across the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They've got excuses for everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "A new report from TRAC, a nonpartisan and nonprofit data analysis division at Syracuse University, found that criminal prosecution of employers who knowingly hire undocumented individuals is rare.
> 
> The researchers at TRAC used data provided by government agencies to find that, nationwide from March 2017 to April 2018, almost 86,000 people were prosecuted for illegal entry. In that same time, 11 people were arrested for employing undocumented immigrants. *Not one U.S. company faced prosecution."*
Click to expand...

And until they face consequences they won't stop.  And until they stop the illegal immigrants will keep coming.


----------



## OldLady

KissMy said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do we know that? How many illegals have fraudulent SS numbers? The democrats are helping them get those.
> 
> If a democrat knew this raid was going to happen they would have warned 680 people to not go to work.
> 
> I'm all for prosecuting employers for hiring illegals. I'm also all for prosecuting democrats for protecting them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This idea that people can use fraudulent S.S. numbers is totally bogus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, tell that to the SS Admin, they won't even tell you if some is using your SS number, but they're happy to take the payroll deductions knowing they won't have to pay anything out.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does this work? You file your taxes and they kick you out noting you didn't claim the income you made from across the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They've got excuses for everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "A new report from TRAC, a nonpartisan and nonprofit data analysis division at Syracuse University, found that criminal prosecution of employers who knowingly hire undocumented individuals is rare.
> 
> The researchers at TRAC used data provided by government agencies to find that, nationwide from March 2017 to April 2018, almost 86,000 people were prosecuted for illegal entry. In that same time, 11 people were arrested for employing undocumented immigrants. *Not one U.S. company faced prosecution."*
Click to expand...

It is probably hard to prove the employer knew the employee supplied false ID's.  But some have been caught actually steering prospective workers to places that would provide them.
Also, the time I picked strawberries, there was no paperwork involved.  I showed up, was handed a flat and assigned a row.  When I was done for the day, they counted my berries and paid me cash.
Probably a lot of workers are doing that kind of work, don't you think?


----------



## Crepitus

OldLady said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> This idea that people can use fraudulent S.S. numbers is totally bogus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, tell that to the SS Admin, they won't even tell you if some is using your SS number, but they're happy to take the payroll deductions knowing they won't have to pay anything out.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does this work? You file your taxes and they kick you out noting you didn't claim the income you made from across the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They've got excuses for everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "A new report from TRAC, a nonpartisan and nonprofit data analysis division at Syracuse University, found that criminal prosecution of employers who knowingly hire undocumented individuals is rare.
> 
> The researchers at TRAC used data provided by government agencies to find that, nationwide from March 2017 to April 2018, almost 86,000 people were prosecuted for illegal entry. In that same time, 11 people were arrested for employing undocumented immigrants. *Not one U.S. company faced prosecution."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is probably hard to prove the employer knew the employee supplied false ID's.  But some have been caught actually steering prospective workers to places that would provide them.
> Also, the time I picked strawberries, there was no paperwork involved.  I showed up, was handed a flat and assigned a row.  When I was done for the day, they counted my berries and paid me cash.
> Probably a lot of workers are doing that kind of work, don't you think?
Click to expand...

Maybe so, but that's illegal as well.  Tax evasion.


----------



## KissMy

LilOlLady said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nationalism. Fuck them kids. Their parents broke the law by invading our country and violating our national sovereignty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K if my attitude is "F those kids" I have no business being in a classroom anywhere. Those kids can't help it. Their parents came here illegally and they were born where they were born. I blame the parents 100% and do not give the parents a pass simply because they have kids here. The kids' heartbreak is their parents' fault.
> 
> But that does not make the kids' heartbreak any less devastating. We can't make decisions as a nation based on that heartbreak, right? You don't NOT put a criminal in jail bc the kids will be heartbroken. But your heart should not be immune to the kids heartbreak nonetheless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I say deport the kids along with the parents if the kids are not in school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not if they are in school?  Who takes care of them if they stay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the parents have been here more than 5 years & child is a US citizen in school, the parents won't know their own country or have a place there, have more invested here & we have already invested in teaching their children who only know the USA.. That gives CBP & ICE up to 6 years to catch these illegals & automatically deport them & their children without trial. To make this happen Congress must alter the 14th amendment that was only meant to give citizenship to children born here to slaves.
> 
> Currently we are paying for every child of illegals born here if we deport their parents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Taxpayers pay anyway because the parents are low wage earners and the kids qualify for bull welfare benefits plus public housing.
> American taxpayers continue to shell out billions of dollars for births of so-called "anchor babies" by illegal aliens.
> 
> Illegal alien births of anchor babies make up 11 percent - or about 198,000 births - of all births that are paid for by American taxpayers.
> 
> “There are about 300,000 births a year to illegal immigrant mothers, about two-thirds of those births are to a mother who is unable to pay for the birth, so taxpayers cover it either through Medicaid or one of its related programs,” says Steven Camarota, director of research for the Center for Immigration Studies. “In Texas, it's about 75 percent of birth to illegal immigrants.”
> 
> “The total cost nationally is about $2.5 billion a year, now that's just for the births, it doesn't include education for the kid or anything like that.”
> Anchor Babies Costing U.S. Taxpayers Billions | NewsRadio 740 KTRH
Click to expand...

But if we change the 14th amendment, it will end anchor babies. Set the minimum age to become a US citizen for a US born to illegals to 6 years old.


----------



## KissMy

Crepitus said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, tell that to the SS Admin, they won't even tell you if some is using your SS number, but they're happy to take the payroll deductions knowing they won't have to pay anything out.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does this work? You file your taxes and they kick you out noting you didn't claim the income you made from across the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They've got excuses for everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "A new report from TRAC, a nonpartisan and nonprofit data analysis division at Syracuse University, found that criminal prosecution of employers who knowingly hire undocumented individuals is rare.
> 
> The researchers at TRAC used data provided by government agencies to find that, nationwide from March 2017 to April 2018, almost 86,000 people were prosecuted for illegal entry. In that same time, 11 people were arrested for employing undocumented immigrants. *Not one U.S. company faced prosecution."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is probably hard to prove the employer knew the employee supplied false ID's.  But some have been caught actually steering prospective workers to places that would provide them.
> Also, the time I picked strawberries, there was no paperwork involved.  I showed up, was handed a flat and assigned a row.  When I was done for the day, they counted my berries and paid me cash.
> Probably a lot of workers are doing that kind of work, don't you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe so, but that's illegal as well.  Tax evasion.
Click to expand...


They find ways around worker rights, taxes, liability & prosecution.


----------



## OKTexas

pknopp said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they knowingly hired them I'm all for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please.  They didn't accidentally hire 680 people with fake id.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do we know that? How many illegals have fraudulent SS numbers? The democrats are helping them get those.
> 
> If a democrat knew this raid was going to happen they would have warned 680 people to not go to work.
> 
> I'm all for prosecuting employers for hiring illegals. I'm also all for prosecuting democrats for protecting them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This idea that people can use fraudulent S.S. numbers is totally bogus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, tell that to the SS Admin, they won't even tell you if some is using your SS number, but they're happy to take the payroll deductions knowing they won't have to pay anything out.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does this work? You file your taxes and they kick you out noting you didn't claim the income you made from across the country.
Click to expand...



Do your own research, I'm not your damn secretary.

.


----------



## pknopp

OKTexas said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please.  They didn't accidentally hire 680 people with fake id.
> 
> 
> 
> Do we know that? How many illegals have fraudulent SS numbers? The democrats are helping them get those.
> 
> If a democrat knew this raid was going to happen they would have warned 680 people to not go to work.
> 
> I'm all for prosecuting employers for hiring illegals. I'm also all for prosecuting democrats for protecting them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This idea that people can use fraudulent S.S. numbers is totally bogus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, tell that to the SS Admin, they won't even tell you if some is using your SS number, but they're happy to take the payroll deductions knowing they won't have to pay anything out.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does this work? You file your taxes and they kick you out noting you didn't claim the income you made from across the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do your own research, I'm not your damn secretary.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


 You said it worked. If you say it worked you have to know how it works. So it seems you are just parroting B.S.


----------



## Issa

Bush92 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you gonna go work there now?
> Oh and besides probably 2000 just crossed and 600 of those 680 will come back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They might.  After all, the Democrats are doing whatever they can to make sure there isn't a sufficient barrier to keep them out.
> 
> And if they do come back, where do you suppose they will go?  That's right, straight to Democrat sanctuary cities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are welcome here I rather have a hard working illegal in my city than a fat racist useless fuck who hates everyone but himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alright. Illegals bring heroin into this country...those “hard working” drug mules. Never had heroin in the small town where I grew up in. Until the pork plant came. Then kids were overdosing on heroin. Never happened before. One of my best friends and his wife had a son that gorked on December 22nd, they tried to get him out but he went into a coma. Couldn’t score heroin that he had become addicted to...so he did fentanyl. They made the decision to pull the plug on Christmas Eve. Their son died on Christmas Eve over a drug problem that was non-existent until the illegal alien drug mule population showed up. Fuck you Democrat, vote harvesting, do anything to win , out of touch, suburban motherfuckers!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. Blame big pharma.
> 2. Most users and deaths from opioid are whites, did you ask yourself why ?
> 3. Using the gun argument....does the drug get in ones system on its own?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blame our national sovereignty laws along southern border. These people can’t cross unless cartels give them permission and then they are required to be drug mules. No the drug doesn’t. But when unemployment reaches extreme levels because jobs have went to Mexico and Democrats like Clinton and Gore sold out after generations of Americans voted Democrat since FDR and hopelessness and despair set in...well. Now you have a generation that’s going to have a drug problem when heroin is everywhere. Look what happened to England in 1980’s when those jobs dried-up? Drug problem.
Click to expand...

Dont blame your failure on others. You sound just like the baby trump.


----------



## pknopp

SweetSue92 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If 300,000 Mexican soldiers entered our country each year we would call it an invasion. We must treat this as a wartime situation. Sad, but true. So what’s your solution SweetSue? I mean I feel you...but these are pivotal times for our nation. BTW “teachers” and “preachers” are two different things. Teachers are not here to “save” anyone. So henceforth I have to be cold (which I normally am not) in these particular circumstances because of what the parents did by breaking the law and helping to bring drugs into this country. Sue you have a wonderful and big heart...but we must harden our hearts or lose our nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not insensible to that. For one thing I know that these children's parents are not paying into the system. They are "freeloading" the education system and, typically, educating their children costs MORE than educating a legal citizen's child. so it's unfair, I get that.
> 
> I'm not saying these parents should NOT be deported. Don't get me wrong. I just feel badly for the children. Feeling badly won't change my mind about it being the right thing to do. It just doesn't deaden my compassion for the children. make sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sue, I love children of all races...but under these circumstances if we are to save our country we must harden our hearts. It’s like when you brought the puppy dog home when you were a kid and your mom said you couldn’t keep it. Sure you got tears in your eyes but you had to go outside and run the dog off your property and let it fend for itself. Natural selection I guess. Sue, unfortunately these kids are dangerous to our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know if you misunderstand me or what. I'm not against ICE raiding this business, the parents being deported, or even the kids being deported--but I don't think they can be because I assume they're US citizens. I agree with everything you say. We have too many illegal immigrants here and more all the time.
> 
> What you said, however, is "F the kids". I can't say that because I assume you mean by that we shouldn't for them; too bad. Well, I do. It would be like if a father is sentenced to death. I might feel like he deserves the death penalty. I might stand by that penalty and condone it even. That does not stop me regretting that the father has to die, and especially, that his children have to lose their father.
> 
> IOW the head agrees but the heart still feels bad. I'm not going to turn the heart off. I should not. I would be a crap teacher if I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 14th Amendment is crap and new amendments needed to adjust it. You were an American before you were a teacher Sue. Trust me, I understand and what I said was “fuck those kids.” Got to turn that emotional switch off sometimes. Sad but true. Teachers are under no obligation to try to save the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, YOU had to turn off your emotional switch to do YOUR job. Do not conflate that with MY job. If I turn off my emotional switch I'm a crap teacher. Kindly do not presume to tell me what I need to do to do the job I've been doing (very well) for 25 years.
> 
> I agree with you, btw. In all the particulars. Now you're telling me I shouldn't feel compassion for the kids. WRONG.
Click to expand...


 My daughter leaves for college next weekend in pursuit of a music education degree. She wants to teach music also.

 That said, you can still teach whatever you want. Is it that you don't want to be able to tell the kid that decides not to stand that he has the right to do so?


----------



## OKTexas

pknopp said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do we know that? How many illegals have fraudulent SS numbers? The democrats are helping them get those.
> 
> If a democrat knew this raid was going to happen they would have warned 680 people to not go to work.
> 
> I'm all for prosecuting employers for hiring illegals. I'm also all for prosecuting democrats for protecting them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This idea that people can use fraudulent S.S. numbers is totally bogus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, tell that to the SS Admin, they won't even tell you if some is using your SS number, but they're happy to take the payroll deductions knowing they won't have to pay anything out.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does this work? You file your taxes and they kick you out noting you didn't claim the income you made from across the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do your own research, I'm not your damn secretary.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said it worked. If you say it worked you have to know how it works. So it seems you are just parroting B.S.
Click to expand...



Poor little commie, if you want to discuss a topic you know nothing about. It's your responsibility to educate yourself, not mine.

.


----------



## pknopp

OKTexas said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> This idea that people can use fraudulent S.S. numbers is totally bogus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, tell that to the SS Admin, they won't even tell you if some is using your SS number, but they're happy to take the payroll deductions knowing they won't have to pay anything out.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does this work? You file your taxes and they kick you out noting you didn't claim the income you made from across the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do your own research, I'm not your damn secretary.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said it worked. If you say it worked you have to know how it works. So it seems you are just parroting B.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Poor little commie, if you want to discuss a topic you know nothing about. It's your responsibility to educate yourself, not mine.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


 I am educated on the subject which is why I am saying the idea that people can just make up S.S. numbers is a lie. But go ahead, defend what you can not by calling me names. Many think that is a proper rebuttal.

 If you do not want to backup and defend what you say, why bother?


----------



## OKTexas

pknopp said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, tell that to the SS Admin, they won't even tell you if some is using your SS number, but they're happy to take the payroll deductions knowing they won't have to pay anything out.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does this work? You file your taxes and they kick you out noting you didn't claim the income you made from across the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do your own research, I'm not your damn secretary.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said it worked. If you say it worked you have to know how it works. So it seems you are just parroting B.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Poor little commie, if you want to discuss a topic you know nothing about. It's your responsibility to educate yourself, not mine.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am educated on the subject which is why I am saying the idea that people can just make up S.S. numbers is a lie. But go ahead, defend what you can not by calling me names. Many think that is a proper rebuttal.
> 
> If you do not want to backup and defend what you say, why bother?
Click to expand...



Feel free to point where I said anything about people just making up SS numbers.

.


----------



## pknopp

OKTexas said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does this work? You file your taxes and they kick you out noting you didn't claim the income you made from across the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do your own research, I'm not your damn secretary.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said it worked. If you say it worked you have to know how it works. So it seems you are just parroting B.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Poor little commie, if you want to discuss a topic you know nothing about. It's your responsibility to educate yourself, not mine.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am educated on the subject which is why I am saying the idea that people can just make up S.S. numbers is a lie. But go ahead, defend what you can not by calling me names. Many think that is a proper rebuttal.
> 
> If you do not want to backup and defend what you say, why bother?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to point where I said anything about people just making up SS numbers.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


 If I'm wrong, please explain.


----------



## OKTexas

pknopp said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do your own research, I'm not your damn secretary.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said it worked. If you say it worked you have to know how it works. So it seems you are just parroting B.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Poor little commie, if you want to discuss a topic you know nothing about. It's your responsibility to educate yourself, not mine.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am educated on the subject which is why I am saying the idea that people can just make up S.S. numbers is a lie. But go ahead, defend what you can not by calling me names. Many think that is a proper rebuttal.
> 
> If you do not want to backup and defend what you say, why bother?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to point where I said anything about people just making up SS numbers.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I'm wrong, please explain.
Click to expand...



You brought up something I never said, end of story. If someone else said it, address it to them. So simple even a commie like you should be able to understand.

.


----------



## pknopp

OKTexas said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said it worked. If you say it worked you have to know how it works. So it seems you are just parroting B.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor little commie, if you want to discuss a topic you know nothing about. It's your responsibility to educate yourself, not mine.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am educated on the subject which is why I am saying the idea that people can just make up S.S. numbers is a lie. But go ahead, defend what you can not by calling me names. Many think that is a proper rebuttal.
> 
> If you do not want to backup and defend what you say, why bother?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to point where I said anything about people just making up SS numbers.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I'm wrong, please explain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You brought up something I never said, end of story. If someone else said it, address it to them. So simple even a commie like you should be able to understand.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


 So we can move on from the idea that illegals are getting by using bogus S.S. numbers.

 They are getting by because employers want to avoid wage laws and paying taxes.


----------



## OKTexas

pknopp said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor little commie, if you want to discuss a topic you know nothing about. It's your responsibility to educate yourself, not mine.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am educated on the subject which is why I am saying the idea that people can just make up S.S. numbers is a lie. But go ahead, defend what you can not by calling me names. Many think that is a proper rebuttal.
> 
> If you do not want to backup and defend what you say, why bother?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to point where I said anything about people just making up SS numbers.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I'm wrong, please explain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You brought up something I never said, end of story. If someone else said it, address it to them. So simple even a commie like you should be able to understand.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we can move on from the idea that illegals are getting by using bogus S.S. numbers.
> 
> They are getting by because employers want to avoid wage laws and paying taxes.
Click to expand...



Actually they could be using your SS number under a different name and the government will never tell you.

.


----------



## pknopp

OKTexas said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am educated on the subject which is why I am saying the idea that people can just make up S.S. numbers is a lie. But go ahead, defend what you can not by calling me names. Many think that is a proper rebuttal.
> 
> If you do not want to backup and defend what you say, why bother?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to point where I said anything about people just making up SS numbers.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I'm wrong, please explain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You brought up something I never said, end of story. If someone else said it, address it to them. So simple even a commie like you should be able to understand.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we can move on from the idea that illegals are getting by using bogus S.S. numbers.
> 
> They are getting by because employers want to avoid wage laws and paying taxes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually they could be using your SS number under a different name and the government will never tell you.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


 No they couldn't or I would know come tax time. You are arguing some huge conspiracy where the government goes in and covers for taxes they realize you couldn't have paid in.

 To note, the government of the Trump administration. 

 You run with that argument if you want to .


----------



## OKTexas

pknopp said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to point where I said anything about people just making up SS numbers.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm wrong, please explain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You brought up something I never said, end of story. If someone else said it, address it to them. So simple even a commie like you should be able to understand.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we can move on from the idea that illegals are getting by using bogus S.S. numbers.
> 
> They are getting by because employers want to avoid wage laws and paying taxes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually they could be using your SS number under a different name and the government will never tell you.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they couldn't or I would know come tax time. You are arguing some huge conspiracy where the government goes in and covers for taxes they realize you couldn't have paid in.
> 
> To note, the government of the Trump administration.
> 
> You run with that argument if you want to .
Click to expand...



Read and learn commie, the government hasn't said anything since 2007, now they are sending mismatch letters to employers again. Note they don't notify the actual owner of the SSN.

SSA To Resume Issuing Social Security Number Mismatch Letters to… | Boardman Clark

.


----------



## pknopp

OKTexas said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm wrong, please explain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You brought up something I never said, end of story. If someone else said it, address it to them. So simple even a commie like you should be able to understand.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we can move on from the idea that illegals are getting by using bogus S.S. numbers.
> 
> They are getting by because employers want to avoid wage laws and paying taxes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually they could be using your SS number under a different name and the government will never tell you.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they couldn't or I would know come tax time. You are arguing some huge conspiracy where the government goes in and covers for taxes they realize you couldn't have paid in.
> 
> To note, the government of the Trump administration.
> 
> You run with that argument if you want to .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Read and learn commie, the government hasn't said anything since 2007, now they are sending mismatch letters to employers again. Note they don't notify the actual owner of the SSN.
> 
> SSA To Resume Issuing Social Security Number Mismatch Letters to… | Boardman Clark
> 
> .
Click to expand...

 
 What is that saying? They are saying bogus S.S. do not work but we will pretend to care.


----------



## OKTexas

pknopp said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> You brought up something I never said, end of story. If someone else said it, address it to them. So simple even a commie like you should be able to understand.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we can move on from the idea that illegals are getting by using bogus S.S. numbers.
> 
> They are getting by because employers want to avoid wage laws and paying taxes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually they could be using your SS number under a different name and the government will never tell you.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they couldn't or I would know come tax time. You are arguing some huge conspiracy where the government goes in and covers for taxes they realize you couldn't have paid in.
> 
> To note, the government of the Trump administration.
> 
> You run with that argument if you want to .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Read and learn commie, the government hasn't said anything since 2007, now they are sending mismatch letters to employers again. Note they don't notify the actual owner of the SSN.
> 
> SSA To Resume Issuing Social Security Number Mismatch Letters to… | Boardman Clark
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is that saying? They are saying bogus S.S. do not work but we will pretend to care.
Click to expand...



If you can't understand what you read, I can't fix it.

.


----------



## pknopp

OKTexas said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we can move on from the idea that illegals are getting by using bogus S.S. numbers.
> 
> They are getting by because employers want to avoid wage laws and paying taxes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually they could be using your SS number under a different name and the government will never tell you.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they couldn't or I would know come tax time. You are arguing some huge conspiracy where the government goes in and covers for taxes they realize you couldn't have paid in.
> 
> To note, the government of the Trump administration.
> 
> You run with that argument if you want to .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Read and learn commie, the government hasn't said anything since 2007, now they are sending mismatch letters to employers again. Note they don't notify the actual owner of the SSN.
> 
> SSA To Resume Issuing Social Security Number Mismatch Letters to… | Boardman Clark
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is that saying? They are saying bogus S.S. do not work but we will pretend to care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't understand what you read, I can't fix it.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


 If it worked the letters wouldn't be sent out. Not that the letters do anything. So, yeah, because no one cares including those who could do something about this, the Trump Administration, it works.


----------



## OKTexas

pknopp said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually they could be using your SS number under a different name and the government will never tell you.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they couldn't or I would know come tax time. You are arguing some huge conspiracy where the government goes in and covers for taxes they realize you couldn't have paid in.
> 
> To note, the government of the Trump administration.
> 
> You run with that argument if you want to .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Read and learn commie, the government hasn't said anything since 2007, now they are sending mismatch letters to employers again. Note they don't notify the actual owner of the SSN.
> 
> SSA To Resume Issuing Social Security Number Mismatch Letters to… | Boardman Clark
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is that saying? They are saying bogus S.S. do not work but we will pretend to care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't understand what you read, I can't fix it.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it worked the letters wouldn't be sent out. Not that the letters do anything. So, yeah, because no one cares including those who could do something about this, the Trump Administration, it works.
Click to expand...



The letters don't allow employers to say they didn't know there was a problem with their employee. If they get the letter and do nothing that's evidence that can be used to prosecute them. For 12 years the government took taxes paid under mismatches and said nothing.

.


----------



## pknopp

OKTexas said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> No they couldn't or I would know come tax time. You are arguing some huge conspiracy where the government goes in and covers for taxes they realize you couldn't have paid in.
> 
> To note, the government of the Trump administration.
> 
> You run with that argument if you want to .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read and learn commie, the government hasn't said anything since 2007, now they are sending mismatch letters to employers again. Note they don't notify the actual owner of the SSN.
> 
> SSA To Resume Issuing Social Security Number Mismatch Letters to… | Boardman Clark
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is that saying? They are saying bogus S.S. do not work but we will pretend to care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't understand what you read, I can't fix it.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it worked the letters wouldn't be sent out. Not that the letters do anything. So, yeah, because no one cares including those who could do something about this, the Trump Administration, it works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The letters don't allow employers to say they didn't know there was a problem with their employee. If they get the letter and do nothing that's evidence that can be used to prosecute them. For 12 years the government took taxes paid under mismatches and said nothing.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


 Let me know when that happens. Lets not hold our breaths.


----------



## Dick Foster

OKTexas said:


> It's about time they go after employers, Shepard Smith just reported 680 illegals were arrested at a chicken processing plant in Morton MS. GOOD JOB ICE!
> 
> .


Not enough with at least 680 thousand still out there.


----------



## Mr Natural

Those chickens aren't going to pluck themselves.


----------



## OldLady

Crepitus said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, tell that to the SS Admin, they won't even tell you if some is using your SS number, but they're happy to take the payroll deductions knowing they won't have to pay anything out.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does this work? You file your taxes and they kick you out noting you didn't claim the income you made from across the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They've got excuses for everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "A new report from TRAC, a nonpartisan and nonprofit data analysis division at Syracuse University, found that criminal prosecution of employers who knowingly hire undocumented individuals is rare.
> 
> The researchers at TRAC used data provided by government agencies to find that, nationwide from March 2017 to April 2018, almost 86,000 people were prosecuted for illegal entry. In that same time, 11 people were arrested for employing undocumented immigrants. *Not one U.S. company faced prosecution."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is probably hard to prove the employer knew the employee supplied false ID's.  But some have been caught actually steering prospective workers to places that would provide them.
> Also, the time I picked strawberries, there was no paperwork involved.  I showed up, was handed a flat and assigned a row.  When I was done for the day, they counted my berries and paid me cash.
> Probably a lot of workers are doing that kind of work, don't you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe so, but that's illegal as well.  Tax evasion.
Click to expand...

?  I know lots of people that get paid cash.  They have to report their income at the end of the year and pay what they owe.  What is evasive about that?


----------



## Crepitus

OldLady said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does this work? You file your taxes and they kick you out noting you didn't claim the income you made from across the country.
> 
> 
> 
> They've got excuses for everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "A new report from TRAC, a nonpartisan and nonprofit data analysis division at Syracuse University, found that criminal prosecution of employers who knowingly hire undocumented individuals is rare.
> 
> The researchers at TRAC used data provided by government agencies to find that, nationwide from March 2017 to April 2018, almost 86,000 people were prosecuted for illegal entry. In that same time, 11 people were arrested for employing undocumented immigrants. *Not one U.S. company faced prosecution."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is probably hard to prove the employer knew the employee supplied false ID's.  But some have been caught actually steering prospective workers to places that would provide them.
> Also, the time I picked strawberries, there was no paperwork involved.  I showed up, was handed a flat and assigned a row.  When I was done for the day, they counted my berries and paid me cash.
> Probably a lot of workers are doing that kind of work, don't you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe so, but that's illegal as well.  Tax evasion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ?  I know lots of people that get paid cash.  They have to report their income at the end of the year and pay what they owe.  What is evasive about that?
Click to expand...

Lol, not reporting it.


----------



## Timmy

Did I say MS 13?  Cause I meant HARD WORKING FACTORY WORKERS .

This is what ICE is wasting it’s limited resources on?  Factory working immigrants instead of dangerous criminal illegals .  Bonus !  First day of school.  How many kids were left with no one to get them off the bus?   Now the state has to deal with the aftermath.

And you wonder why we have sanctuary cities .

Images of weeping children spread as ICE arrests 680 in Mississippi


----------



## HappyJoy

Timmy said:


> Did I say MS 13?  Cause I meant HARD WORKING FACTORY WORKERS .
> 
> This is what ICE is wasting it’s limited resources on?  Factory working immigrants instead of dangerous criminal illegals .  Bonus !  First day of school.  How many kids were left with no one to get them off the bus?   Now the state has to deal with the aftermath.
> 
> And you wonder why we have sanctuary cities .
> 
> Images of weeping children spread as ICE arrests 680 in Mississippi



They like this.  They want their government in the revenge business.


----------



## Timmy

HappyJoy said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say MS 13?  Cause I meant HARD WORKING FACTORY WORKERS .
> 
> This is what ICE is wasting it’s limited resources on?  Factory working immigrants instead of dangerous criminal illegals .  Bonus !  First day of school.  How many kids were left with no one to get them off the bus?   Now the state has to deal with the aftermath.
> 
> And you wonder why we have sanctuary cities .
> 
> Images of weeping children spread as ICE arrests 680 in Mississippi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They like this.  They want their government in the revenge business.
Click to expand...


Such good Christian folk.  How about arresting the company heads who hired all these illegals?


----------



## HappyJoy

Timmy said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say MS 13?  Cause I meant HARD WORKING FACTORY WORKERS .
> 
> This is what ICE is wasting it’s limited resources on?  Factory working immigrants instead of dangerous criminal illegals .  Bonus !  First day of school.  How many kids were left with no one to get them off the bus?   Now the state has to deal with the aftermath.
> 
> And you wonder why we have sanctuary cities .
> 
> Images of weeping children spread as ICE arrests 680 in Mississippi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They like this.  They want their government in the revenge business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such good Christian folk.  How about arresting the company heads who hired all these illegals?
Click to expand...


But what if they are white?


----------



## TheGreatSatan

Timmy said:


> Did I say MS 13?  Cause I meant HARD WORKING FACTORY WORKERS .
> 
> This is what ICE is wasting it’s limited resources on?  Factory working immigrants instead of dangerous criminal illegals .  Bonus !  First day of school.  How many kids were left with no one to get them off the bus?   Now the state has to deal with the aftermath.
> 
> And you wonder why we have sanctuary cities .
> 
> Images of weeping children spread as ICE arrests 680 in Mississippi


Democrats are defending their slave labor.  Slave wages, under the table, and Democrats are like....   poor workers, racist lazy Americans won't do the job foreign nationals will for under the table slave wages...

who is legally hiring those people?  Someone is profiting off this crime.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Timmy said:


> Did I say MS 13?  Cause I meant HARD WORKING FACTORY WORKERS .
> 
> This is what ICE is wasting it’s limited resources on?  Factory working immigrants instead of dangerous criminal illegals .  Bonus !  First day of school.  How many kids were left with no one to get them off the bus?   Now the state has to deal with the aftermath.
> 
> And you wonder why we have sanctuary cities .
> 
> Images of weeping children spread as ICE arrests 680 in Mississippi


I will admit that it sucks that the people who got busted are actually WORKING and not being loser welfare slackers.

Still, they're illegal and that fucks over American workers.

.


----------



## JoeMoma

Either you want open borders, or you don't.  Allowing illegals to remain in the country serves as an open invitation for more to come.


----------



## Darkwind

Timmy said:


> Did I say MS 13?  Cause I meant HARD WORKING FACTORY WORKERS .
> 
> This is what ICE is wasting it’s limited resources on?  Factory working immigrants instead of dangerous criminal illegals .  Bonus !  First day of school.  How many kids were left with no one to get them off the bus?   Now the state has to deal with the aftermath.
> 
> And you wonder why we have sanctuary cities .
> 
> Images of weeping children spread as ICE arrests 680 in Mississippi


Don't break the law and you won't be separated from your kids.

BTW....ICE exists to do exactly this.  They are not in traditional law enforcement so they are utilizing their resources the way they should.

Looks to Me like a bunch of job openings just happened.


----------



## B. Kidd

If ICE can clip 700 at a time, that's a good thang!


----------



## WillowTree

Timmy said:


> Did I say MS 13?  Cause I meant HARD WORKING FACTORY WORKERS .
> 
> This is what ICE is wasting it’s limited resources on?  Factory working immigrants instead of dangerous criminal illegals .  Bonus !  First day of school.  How many kids were left with no one to get them off the bus?   Now the state has to deal with the aftermath.
> 
> And you wonder why we have sanctuary cities .
> 
> Images of weeping children spread as ICE arrests 680 in Mississippi


So you are saying the US has no right to her borders!


----------



## OKTexas

Timmy said:


> Did I say MS 13?  Cause I meant HARD WORKING FACTORY WORKERS .
> 
> This is what ICE is wasting it’s limited resources on?  Factory working immigrants instead of dangerous criminal illegals .  Bonus !  First day of school.  How many kids were left with no one to get them off the bus?   Now the state has to deal with the aftermath.
> 
> And you wonder why we have sanctuary cities .
> 
> Images of weeping children spread as ICE arrests 680 in Mississippi




Why are you an un-American asshole? If you don't like the laws enforced, get your commie buddies to change them, until then stop coddling criminals. ICE is doing their job.

.


----------



## OKTexas

HappyJoy said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say MS 13?  Cause I meant HARD WORKING FACTORY WORKERS .
> 
> This is what ICE is wasting it’s limited resources on?  Factory working immigrants instead of dangerous criminal illegals .  Bonus !  First day of school.  How many kids were left with no one to get them off the bus?   Now the state has to deal with the aftermath.
> 
> And you wonder why we have sanctuary cities .
> 
> Images of weeping children spread as ICE arrests 680 in Mississippi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They like this.  They want their government in the revenge business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such good Christian folk.  How about arresting the company heads who hired all these illegals?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But what if they are white?
Click to expand...



Wouldn't matter.

.


----------



## Pete7469

Timmy is still alive??

Fuck....


----------



## OKTexas

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say MS 13?  Cause I meant HARD WORKING FACTORY WORKERS .
> 
> This is what ICE is wasting it’s limited resources on?  Factory working immigrants instead of dangerous criminal illegals .  Bonus !  First day of school.  How many kids were left with no one to get them off the bus?   Now the state has to deal with the aftermath.
> 
> And you wonder why we have sanctuary cities .
> 
> Images of weeping children spread as ICE arrests 680 in Mississippi
> 
> 
> 
> I will admit that it sucks that the people who got busted are actually WORKING and not being loser welfare slackers.
> 
> Still, they're illegal and that fucks over American workers.
> 
> .
Click to expand...



That area has a higher unemployment than the nation as a whole, now we know why.

.


----------



## Obiwan

Darkwind said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say MS 13?  Cause I meant HARD WORKING FACTORY WORKERS .
> 
> This is what ICE is wasting it’s limited resources on?  Factory working immigrants instead of dangerous criminal illegals .  Bonus !  First day of school.  How many kids were left with no one to get them off the bus?   Now the state has to deal with the aftermath.
> 
> And you wonder why we have sanctuary cities .
> 
> Images of weeping children spread as ICE arrests 680 in Mississippi
> 
> 
> 
> Don't break the law and you won't be separated from your kids.
> 
> BTW....ICE exists to do exactly this.  They are not in traditional law enforcement so they are utilizing their resources the way they should.
> 
> Looks to Me like a bunch of job openings just happened.
Click to expand...

You mean Timmy can get a job now, and move out of his mom's basement???


----------



## Pooh

Timmy said:


> Did I say MS 13?  Cause I meant HARD WORKING FACTORY WORKERS .
> 
> This is what ICE is wasting it’s limited resources on?  Factory working immigrants instead of dangerous criminal illegals .  Bonus !  First day of school.  How many kids were left with no one to get them off the bus?   Now the state has to deal with the aftermath.
> 
> And you wonder why we have sanctuary cities .
> 
> Images of weeping children spread as ICE arrests 680 in Mississippi



Here's to hoping someone you love runs into a 13 in a dark street somewhere.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Timmy said:


> Did I say MS 13?  Cause I meant HARD WORKING FACTORY WORKERS .
> 
> This is what ICE is wasting it’s limited resources on?  Factory working immigrants instead of dangerous criminal illegals .  Bonus !  First day of school.  How many kids were left with no one to get them off the bus?   Now the state has to deal with the aftermath.
> 
> And you wonder why we have sanctuary cities .
> 
> Images of weeping children spread as ICE arrests 680 in Mississippi



*First day of school. How many kids were left with no one to get them off the bus? *

That's awful!
Lets deport these families together. Today!!


----------



## Correll

Timmy said:


> Did I say MS 13?  Cause I meant HARD WORKING FACTORY WORKERS .
> 
> This is what ICE is wasting it’s limited resources on?  Factory working immigrants instead of dangerous criminal illegals .  Bonus !  First day of school.  How many kids were left with no one to get them off the bus?   Now the state has to deal with the aftermath.
> 
> And you wonder why we have sanctuary cities .
> 
> Images of weeping children spread as ICE arrests 680 in Mississippi




Go the fuck home and leave American jobs for Americans. What part of this is hard to understand?


----------



## B. Kidd

Obiwan said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say MS 13?  Cause I meant HARD WORKING FACTORY WORKERS .
> 
> This is what ICE is wasting it’s limited resources on?  Factory working immigrants instead of dangerous criminal illegals .  Bonus !  First day of school.  How many kids were left with no one to get them off the bus?   Now the state has to deal with the aftermath.
> 
> And you wonder why we have sanctuary cities .
> 
> Images of weeping children spread as ICE arrests 680 in Mississippi
> 
> 
> 
> Don't break the law and you won't be separated from your kids.
> 
> BTW....ICE exists to do exactly this.  They are not in traditional law enforcement so they are utilizing their resources the way they should.
> 
> Looks to Me like a bunch of job openings just happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean Timmy can get a job now, and move out of his mom's basement???
Click to expand...


That basement dwelling dweeb has a bright future starting off as a chicken-plucker.
He can finally start paying for his own cookies!


----------



## EvilCat Breath

They all had active deportation orders.  Deport them all..


----------



## Norman

Timmy said:


> Did I say MS 13?  Cause I meant HARD WORKING FACTORY WORKERS .
> 
> This is what ICE is wasting it’s limited resources on?  Factory working immigrants instead of dangerous criminal illegals .  Bonus !  First day of school.  How many kids were left with no one to get them off the bus?   Now the state has to deal with the aftermath.
> 
> And you wonder why we have sanctuary cities .
> 
> Images of weeping children spread as ICE arrests 680 in Mississippi



Good bye Timmy. You will have better time in telling us how much superior Mexico is to America behind the border.


----------



## Obiwan

B. Kidd said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say MS 13?  Cause I meant HARD WORKING FACTORY WORKERS .
> 
> This is what ICE is wasting it’s limited resources on?  Factory working immigrants instead of dangerous criminal illegals .  Bonus !  First day of school.  How many kids were left with no one to get them off the bus?   Now the state has to deal with the aftermath.
> 
> And you wonder why we have sanctuary cities .
> 
> Images of weeping children spread as ICE arrests 680 in Mississippi
> 
> 
> 
> Don't break the law and you won't be separated from your kids.
> 
> BTW....ICE exists to do exactly this.  They are not in traditional law enforcement so they are utilizing their resources the way they should.
> 
> Looks to Me like a bunch of job openings just happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean Timmy can get a job now, and move out of his mom's basement???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That basement dwelling dweeb has a bright future starting off as a chicken-plucker.
> He can finally start paying for his own cookies!
Click to expand...


----------



## Darkwind

B. Kidd said:


> If ICE can clip 700 at a time, that's a good thang!


Not when there are 21 Million plus.  They need to up their game!


----------



## Darkwind

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say MS 13?  Cause I meant HARD WORKING FACTORY WORKERS .
> 
> This is what ICE is wasting it’s limited resources on?  Factory working immigrants instead of dangerous criminal illegals .  Bonus !  First day of school.  How many kids were left with no one to get them off the bus?   Now the state has to deal with the aftermath.
> 
> And you wonder why we have sanctuary cities .
> 
> Images of weeping children spread as ICE arrests 680 in Mississippi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *First day of school. How many kids were left with no one to get them off the bus? *
> 
> That's awful!
> Lets deport these families together. Today!!
Click to expand...

The families that are deported together, stay together!


I like it!


----------



## B. Kidd

Timmy said:


> Why was my thread merged with this one and why isn’t this in politics ?
> 
> Mods always wipe away threads that make trump look bad.



Yeah....riigghhtt Timster.....


----------



## Obiwan

Timmy said:


> Why was my thread merged with this one and why isn’t this in politics ?
> 
> Mods always wipe away threads that make trump look bad.


----------



## Timmy

B. Kidd said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why was my thread merged with this one and why isn’t this in politics ?
> 
> Mods always wipe away threads that make trump look bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....riigghhtt Timster.....
Click to expand...


I was critiquing ICE wasting it’s time with non criminals .

Why isn’t this in politics?


----------



## JoeMoma

Timmy said:


> Why was my thread merged with this one and why isn’t this in politics ?
> 
> Mods always wipe away threads that make trump look bad.


They don't want many different threads about the same news event, so it seems.  They also merge threads that don't make Trump look bad.


----------



## JoeMoma

Timmy said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why was my thread merged with this one and why isn’t this in politics ?
> 
> Mods always wipe away threads that make trump look bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....riigghhtt Timster.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was critiquing ICE wasting it’s time with non criminals .
> 
> Why isn’t this in politics?
Click to expand...

The gods.......i mean mods have spoken!


----------



## B. Kidd

Timmy said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why was my thread merged with this one and why isn’t this in politics ?
> 
> Mods always wipe away threads that make trump look bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....riigghhtt Timster.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was critiquing ICE wasting it’s time with non criminals .
> 
> Why isn’t this in politics?
Click to expand...


I'm not a mod, grasshopper.


----------



## Obiwan

JoeMoma said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why was my thread merged with this one and why isn’t this in politics ?
> 
> Mods always wipe away threads that make trump look bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....riigghhtt Timster.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was critiquing ICE wasting it’s time with non criminals .
> 
> Why isn’t this in politics?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The gods.......i mean mods have spoken!
Click to expand...


----------



## Timmy

JoeMoma said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why was my thread merged with this one and why isn’t this in politics ?
> 
> Mods always wipe away threads that make trump look bad.
> 
> 
> 
> They don't want many different threads about the same news event, so it seems.  They also merge threads that don't make Trump look bad.
Click to expand...


There were ZERO In politics.  That’s why I posted one .


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

OKTexas said:


> It's about time they go after employers, Shepard Smith just reported 680 illegals were arrested at a chicken processing plant in Morton MS. GOOD JOB ICE!
> 
> .



Whoops..not so fast:
MS ICE raids: 300 of the 680 detainees released

MS ICE raids: 300 of the 680 detainees released

_*"About 300 of the 680 people detained in Wednesday's federal Immigration and Customs Enforcement raid were released the same day, officials said. 
Approximately 30 people detained Wednesday were released at the same site they were detained on "humanitarian grounds," according to a press release issued Thursday by Mike Hurst, the U.S. attorney for the Southern District of Mississippi, and ICE.
Another 270 were released after being processed by Homeland Security Investigations on Wednesday. Those 270 were taken back to where they were initially detained, the release stated. 
Wednesday afternoon, ICE spokesperson Bryan Cox said everyone taken into custody and detained was asked if they had children. Cox said at the time that everyone would be processed but "not everyone is going to be (permanently) detained."
"You are going to have persons released," he said. "ICE makes custody determination on a case-by-case basis based on the totality of their circumstances."
According to the Thursday release, "all those detained yesterday were asked when they arrived at the processing center whether they had any children who were at school or child care and needed to be picked up."
Agents "made cellphones available" so those detained could make child care arrangements, the release stated. 
If a couple was detained with minor children at home, one of them would be released on "humanitarian grounds." Single parents with minor children at home also were released. 
"Based on these procedures, it is believed that all children were with at least one of their parents as of last night," the release stated.
At no point did ICE contact the Mississippi Department of Child Protection Services."*_


----------



## B. Kidd

Timmy said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why was my thread merged with this one and why isn’t this in politics ?
> 
> Mods always wipe away threads that make trump look bad.
> 
> 
> 
> They don't want many different threads about the same news event, so it seems.  They also merge threads that don't make Trump look bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were ZERO In politics.  That’s why I posted one .
Click to expand...



In cyberspace, sometimes no one can hear you scream.


----------



## B. Kidd

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's about time they go after employers, Shepard Smith just reported 680 illegals were arrested at a chicken processing plant in Morton MS. GOOD JOB ICE!
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops..not so fast:
> MS ICE raids: 300 of the 680 detainees released
> 
> MS ICE raids: 300 of the 680 detainees released
> 
> _*"About 300 of the 680 people detained in Wednesday's federal Immigration and Customs Enforcement raid were released the same day, officials said.
> Approximately 30 people detained Wednesday were released at the same site they were detained on "humanitarian grounds," according to a press release issued Thursday by Mike Hurst, the U.S. attorney for the Southern District of Mississippi, and ICE.
> Another 270 were released after being processed by Homeland Security Investigations on Wednesday. Those 270 were taken back to where they were initially detained, the release stated.
> Wednesday afternoon, ICE spokesperson Bryan Cox said everyone taken into custody and detained was asked if they had children. Cox said at the time that everyone would be processed but "not everyone is going to be (permanently) detained."
> "You are going to have persons released," he said. "ICE makes custody determination on a case-by-case basis based on the totality of their circumstances."
> According to the Thursday release, "all those detained yesterday were asked when they arrived at the processing center whether they had any children who were at school or child care and needed to be picked up."
> Agents "made cellphones available" so those detained could make child care arrangements, the release stated.
> If a couple was detained with minor children at home, one of them would be released on "humanitarian grounds." Single parents with minor children at home also were released.
> "Based on these procedures, it is believed that all children were with at least one of their parents as of last night," the release stated.
> At no point did ICE contact the Mississippi Department of Child Protection Services."*_
Click to expand...


See!
ICE is benevolent.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Timmy said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why was my thread merged with this one and why isn’t this in politics ?
> 
> Mods always wipe away threads that make trump look bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....riigghhtt Timster.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was critiquing ICE wasting it’s time with non criminals .
> 
> Why isn’t this in politics?
Click to expand...


All the illegal aliens are criminals.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

B. Kidd said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's about time they go after employers, Shepard Smith just reported 680 illegals were arrested at a chicken processing plant in Morton MS. GOOD JOB ICE!
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops..not so fast:
> MS ICE raids: 300 of the 680 detainees released
> 
> MS ICE raids: 300 of the 680 detainees released
> 
> _*"About 300 of the 680 people detained in Wednesday's federal Immigration and Customs Enforcement raid were released the same day, officials said.
> Approximately 30 people detained Wednesday were released at the same site they were detained on "humanitarian grounds," according to a press release issued Thursday by Mike Hurst, the U.S. attorney for the Southern District of Mississippi, and ICE.
> Another 270 were released after being processed by Homeland Security Investigations on Wednesday. Those 270 were taken back to where they were initially detained, the release stated.
> Wednesday afternoon, ICE spokesperson Bryan Cox said everyone taken into custody and detained was asked if they had children. Cox said at the time that everyone would be processed but "not everyone is going to be (permanently) detained."
> "You are going to have persons released," he said. "ICE makes custody determination on a case-by-case basis based on the totality of their circumstances."
> According to the Thursday release, "all those detained yesterday were asked when they arrived at the processing center whether they had any children who were at school or child care and needed to be picked up."
> Agents "made cellphones available" so those detained could make child care arrangements, the release stated.
> If a couple was detained with minor children at home, one of them would be released on "humanitarian grounds." Single parents with minor children at home also were released.
> "Based on these procedures, it is believed that all children were with at least one of their parents as of last night," the release stated.
> At no point did ICE contact the Mississippi Department of Child Protection Services."*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See!
> ICE is benevolent.
Click to expand...

...or at least..aware of the optics. Kinda makes the raid look a bit weak though.....when they start putting employers in jail I'll be a lot happier...but they won't. so it's a meh.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's about time they go after employers, Shepard Smith just reported 680 illegals were arrested at a chicken processing plant in Morton MS. GOOD JOB ICE!
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops..not so fast:
> MS ICE raids: 300 of the 680 detainees released
> 
> MS ICE raids: 300 of the 680 detainees released
> 
> _*"About 300 of the 680 people detained in Wednesday's federal Immigration and Customs Enforcement raid were released the same day, officials said.
> Approximately 30 people detained Wednesday were released at the same site they were detained on "humanitarian grounds," according to a press release issued Thursday by Mike Hurst, the U.S. attorney for the Southern District of Mississippi, and ICE.
> Another 270 were released after being processed by Homeland Security Investigations on Wednesday. Those 270 were taken back to where they were initially detained, the release stated.
> Wednesday afternoon, ICE spokesperson Bryan Cox said everyone taken into custody and detained was asked if they had children. Cox said at the time that everyone would be processed but "not everyone is going to be (permanently) detained."
> "You are going to have persons released," he said. "ICE makes custody determination on a case-by-case basis based on the totality of their circumstances."
> According to the Thursday release, "all those detained yesterday were asked when they arrived at the processing center whether they had any children who were at school or child care and needed to be picked up."
> Agents "made cellphones available" so those detained could make child care arrangements, the release stated.
> If a couple was detained with minor children at home, one of them would be released on "humanitarian grounds." Single parents with minor children at home also were released.
> "Based on these procedures, it is believed that all children were with at least one of their parents as of last night," the release stated.
> At no point did ICE contact the Mississippi Department of Child Protection Services."*_
Click to expand...


*If a couple was detained with minor children at home, one of them would be released on "humanitarian grounds." Single parents with minor children at home also were released. *

Excellent!
Next time, pick them up at home, before school starts and deport them all.
Can't separate illegal aliens from their kids now.


----------



## Bush92

SweetSue92 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If 300,000 Mexican soldiers entered our country each year we would call it an invasion. We must treat this as a wartime situation. Sad, but true. So what’s your solution SweetSue? I mean I feel you...but these are pivotal times for our nation. BTW “teachers” and “preachers” are two different things. Teachers are not here to “save” anyone. So henceforth I have to be cold (which I normally am not) in these particular circumstances because of what the parents did by breaking the law and helping to bring drugs into this country. Sue you have a wonderful and big heart...but we must harden our hearts or lose our nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not insensible to that. For one thing I know that these children's parents are not paying into the system. They are "freeloading" the education system and, typically, educating their children costs MORE than educating a legal citizen's child. so it's unfair, I get that.
> 
> I'm not saying these parents should NOT be deported. Don't get me wrong. I just feel badly for the children. Feeling badly won't change my mind about it being the right thing to do. It just doesn't deaden my compassion for the children. make sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sue, I love children of all races...but under these circumstances if we are to save our country we must harden our hearts. It’s like when you brought the puppy dog home when you were a kid and your mom said you couldn’t keep it. Sure you got tears in your eyes but you had to go outside and run the dog off your property and let it fend for itself. Natural selection I guess. Sue, unfortunately these kids are dangerous to our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know if you misunderstand me or what. I'm not against ICE raiding this business, the parents being deported, or even the kids being deported--but I don't think they can be because I assume they're US citizens. I agree with everything you say. We have too many illegal immigrants here and more all the time.
> 
> What you said, however, is "F the kids". I can't say that because I assume you mean by that we shouldn't for them; too bad. Well, I do. It would be like if a father is sentenced to death. I might feel like he deserves the death penalty. I might stand by that penalty and condone it even. That does not stop me regretting that the father has to die, and especially, that his children have to lose their father.
> 
> IOW the head agrees but the heart still feels bad. I'm not going to turn the heart off. I should not. I would be a crap teacher if I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 14th Amendment is crap and new amendments needed to adjust it. You were an American before you were a teacher Sue. Trust me, I understand and what I said was “fuck those kids.” Got to turn that emotional switch off sometimes. Sad but true. Teachers are under no obligation to try to save the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, YOU had to turn off your emotional switch to do YOUR job. Do not conflate that with MY job. If I turn off my emotional switch I'm a crap teacher. Kindly do not presume to tell me what I need to do to do the job I've been doing (very well) for 25 years.
> 
> I agree with you, btw. In all the particulars. Now you're telling me I shouldn't feel compassion for the kids. WRONG.
Click to expand...

Well, let’s just agree to disagree. You’re one of my favorite posters. Cheers


----------



## OKTexas

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's about time they go after employers, Shepard Smith just reported 680 illegals were arrested at a chicken processing plant in Morton MS. GOOD JOB ICE!
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops..not so fast:
> MS ICE raids: 300 of the 680 detainees released
> 
> MS ICE raids: 300 of the 680 detainees released
> 
> _*"About 300 of the 680 people detained in Wednesday's federal Immigration and Customs Enforcement raid were released the same day, officials said.
> Approximately 30 people detained Wednesday were released at the same site they were detained on "humanitarian grounds," according to a press release issued Thursday by Mike Hurst, the U.S. attorney for the Southern District of Mississippi, and ICE.
> Another 270 were released after being processed by Homeland Security Investigations on Wednesday. Those 270 were taken back to where they were initially detained, the release stated.
> Wednesday afternoon, ICE spokesperson Bryan Cox said everyone taken into custody and detained was asked if they had children. Cox said at the time that everyone would be processed but "not everyone is going to be (permanently) detained."
> "You are going to have persons released," he said. "ICE makes custody determination on a case-by-case basis based on the totality of their circumstances."
> According to the Thursday release, "all those detained yesterday were asked when they arrived at the processing center whether they had any children who were at school or child care and needed to be picked up."
> Agents "made cellphones available" so those detained could make child care arrangements, the release stated.
> If a couple was detained with minor children at home, one of them would be released on "humanitarian grounds." Single parents with minor children at home also were released.
> "Based on these procedures, it is believed that all children were with at least one of their parents as of last night," the release stated.
> At no point did ICE contact the Mississippi Department of Child Protection Services."*_
Click to expand...



Yep, many were released with ankle bracelets. Personally I think they're being to soft.

.


----------



## B. Kidd

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's about time they go after employers, Shepard Smith just reported 680 illegals were arrested at a chicken processing plant in Morton MS. GOOD JOB ICE!
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops..not so fast:
> MS ICE raids: 300 of the 680 detainees released
> 
> MS ICE raids: 300 of the 680 detainees released
> 
> _*"About 300 of the 680 people detained in Wednesday's federal Immigration and Customs Enforcement raid were released the same day, officials said.
> Approximately 30 people detained Wednesday were released at the same site they were detained on "humanitarian grounds," according to a press release issued Thursday by Mike Hurst, the U.S. attorney for the Southern District of Mississippi, and ICE.
> Another 270 were released after being processed by Homeland Security Investigations on Wednesday. Those 270 were taken back to where they were initially detained, the release stated.
> Wednesday afternoon, ICE spokesperson Bryan Cox said everyone taken into custody and detained was asked if they had children. Cox said at the time that everyone would be processed but "not everyone is going to be (permanently) detained."
> "You are going to have persons released," he said. "ICE makes custody determination on a case-by-case basis based on the totality of their circumstances."
> According to the Thursday release, "all those detained yesterday were asked when they arrived at the processing center whether they had any children who were at school or child care and needed to be picked up."
> Agents "made cellphones available" so those detained could make child care arrangements, the release stated.
> If a couple was detained with minor children at home, one of them would be released on "humanitarian grounds." Single parents with minor children at home also were released.
> "Based on these procedures, it is believed that all children were with at least one of their parents as of last night," the release stated.
> At no point did ICE contact the Mississippi Department of Child Protection Services."*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See!
> ICE is benevolent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...or at least..aware of the optics. Kinda makes the raid look a bit weak though.....when they start putting employers in jail I'll be a lot happier...but they won't. so it's a meh.
Click to expand...


They gotta abide by the Rule of Law.


----------



## Bush92

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's about time they go after employers, Shepard Smith just reported 680 illegals were arrested at a chicken processing plant in Morton MS. GOOD JOB ICE!
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops..not so fast:
> MS ICE raids: 300 of the 680 detainees released
> 
> MS ICE raids: 300 of the 680 detainees released
> 
> _*"About 300 of the 680 people detained in Wednesday's federal Immigration and Customs Enforcement raid were released the same day, officials said.
> Approximately 30 people detained Wednesday were released at the same site they were detained on "humanitarian grounds," according to a press release issued Thursday by Mike Hurst, the U.S. attorney for the Southern District of Mississippi, and ICE.
> Another 270 were released after being processed by Homeland Security Investigations on Wednesday. Those 270 were taken back to where they were initially detained, the release stated.
> Wednesday afternoon, ICE spokesperson Bryan Cox said everyone taken into custody and detained was asked if they had children. Cox said at the time that everyone would be processed but "not everyone is going to be (permanently) detained."
> "You are going to have persons released," he said. "ICE makes custody determination on a case-by-case basis based on the totality of their circumstances."
> According to the Thursday release, "all those detained yesterday were asked when they arrived at the processing center whether they had any children who were at school or child care and needed to be picked up."
> Agents "made cellphones available" so those detained could make child care arrangements, the release stated.
> If a couple was detained with minor children at home, one of them would be released on "humanitarian grounds." Single parents with minor children at home also were released.
> "Based on these procedures, it is believed that all children were with at least one of their parents as of last night," the release stated.
> At no point did ICE contact the Mississippi Department of Child Protection Services."*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See!
> ICE is benevolent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...or at least..aware of the optics. Kinda makes the raid look a bit weak though.....when they start putting employers in jail I'll be a lot happier...but they won't. so it's a meh.
Click to expand...

They should put the employers in jail for a long,long,time.


----------



## Bush92

LilOlLady said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures of crying children of those deported all over Twitter of course. And it is very difficult and sad--it was their first week (apparently first day, but who knows) of school. I get that. But if you're illegal in this nation you must know you take that chance--that you are here with that threat hanging over your head every week, every year.
> 
> Moreover, as much as my heart hurts for these kids individually, I also know how unfair it is for all the OTHER American schoolkids. Their parents are paid under the table (shame on the business too!) and so they are basically free riding their education. And their education costs WAY more than other kids, for English as a Second Language ALONE.
> 
> 
> 
> Nationalism. Fuck them kids. Their parents broke the law by invading our country and violating our national sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> K if my attitude is "F those kids" I have no business being in a classroom anywhere. Those kids can't help it. Their parents came here illegally and they were born where they were born. I blame the parents 100% and do not give the parents a pass simply because they have kids here. The kids' heartbreak is their parents' fault.
> 
> But that does not make the kids' heartbreak any less devastating. We can't make decisions as a nation based on that heartbreak, right? You don't NOT put a criminal in jail bc the kids will be heartbroken. But your heart should not be immune to the kids heartbreak nonetheless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I say deport the kids along with the parents if the kids are not in school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not if they are in school?  Who takes care of them if they stay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They take the kids with them if they do not have a sponsor and family member to take them. Still, if they are anchor babies they will get welfare for them.
Click to expand...

Them getting welfare is bullshit.


----------



## Bush92

OldLady said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures of crying children of those deported all over Twitter of course. And it is very difficult and sad--it was their first week (apparently first day, but who knows) of school. I get that. But if you're illegal in this nation you must know you take that chance--that you are here with that threat hanging over your head every week, every year.
> 
> Moreover, as much as my heart hurts for these kids individually, I also know how unfair it is for all the OTHER American schoolkids. Their parents are paid under the table (shame on the business too!) and so they are basically free riding their education. And their education costs WAY more than other kids, for English as a Second Language ALONE.
> 
> 
> 
> Nationalism. Fuck them kids. Their parents broke the law by invading our country and violating our national sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> K if my attitude is "F those kids" I have no business being in a classroom anywhere. Those kids can't help it. Their parents came here illegally and they were born where they were born. I blame the parents 100% and do not give the parents a pass simply because they have kids here. The kids' heartbreak is their parents' fault.
> 
> But that does not make the kids' heartbreak any less devastating. We can't make decisions as a nation based on that heartbreak, right? You don't NOT put a criminal in jail bc the kids will be heartbroken. But your heart should not be immune to the kids heartbreak nonetheless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I say deport the kids along with the parents if the kids are not in school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not if they are in school?  Who takes care of them if they stay?
Click to expand...

Who cares?


----------



## Bush92

Issa said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> They might.  After all, the Democrats are doing whatever they can to make sure there isn't a sufficient barrier to keep them out.
> 
> And if they do come back, where do you suppose they will go?  That's right, straight to Democrat sanctuary cities.
> 
> 
> 
> They are welcome here I rather have a hard working illegal in my city than a fat racist useless fuck who hates everyone but himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alright. Illegals bring heroin into this country...those “hard working” drug mules. Never had heroin in the small town where I grew up in. Until the pork plant came. Then kids were overdosing on heroin. Never happened before. One of my best friends and his wife had a son that gorked on December 22nd, they tried to get him out but he went into a coma. Couldn’t score heroin that he had become addicted to...so he did fentanyl. They made the decision to pull the plug on Christmas Eve. Their son died on Christmas Eve over a drug problem that was non-existent until the illegal alien drug mule population showed up. Fuck you Democrat, vote harvesting, do anything to win , out of touch, suburban motherfuckers!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. Blame big pharma.
> 2. Most users and deaths from opioid are whites, did you ask yourself why ?
> 3. Using the gun argument....does the drug get in ones system on its own?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blame our national sovereignty laws along southern border. These people can’t cross unless cartels give them permission and then they are required to be drug mules. No the drug doesn’t. But when unemployment reaches extreme levels because jobs have went to Mexico and Democrats like Clinton and Gore sold out after generations of Americans voted Democrat since FDR and hopelessness and despair set in...well. Now you have a generation that’s going to have a drug problem when heroin is everywhere. Look what happened to England in 1980’s when those jobs dried-up? Drug problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont blame your failure on others. You sound just like the baby trump.
Click to expand...

What failure? You sound like a typical fragile liberal crybaby


----------



## OKTexas

Timmy said:


> Why was my thread merged with this one and why isn’t this in politics ?
> 
> Mods always wipe away threads that make trump look bad.





No Discussing infractions, bans, banned members, or specific moderator actions or duties on the open boards. Issues with moderation should be taken up privately with moderators in PM
USMB Rules and Guidelines

.


----------



## LilOlLady

Bush92 said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nationalism. Fuck them kids. Their parents broke the law by invading our country and violating our national sovereignty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K if my attitude is "F those kids" I have no business being in a classroom anywhere. Those kids can't help it. Their parents came here illegally and they were born where they were born. I blame the parents 100% and do not give the parents a pass simply because they have kids here. The kids' heartbreak is their parents' fault.
> 
> But that does not make the kids' heartbreak any less devastating. We can't make decisions as a nation based on that heartbreak, right? You don't NOT put a criminal in jail bc the kids will be heartbroken. But your heart should not be immune to the kids heartbreak nonetheless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I say deport the kids along with the parents if the kids are not in school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not if they are in school?  Who takes care of them if they stay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They take the kids with them if they do not have a sponsor and family member to take them. Still, if they are anchor babies they will get welfare for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Them getting welfare is bullshit.
Click to expand...

*63% of Non-Citizen Households Access Welfare Programs*
*Compared to 35% of native households.*

Compared to native households, non-citizen households have much higher use of *food programs* (45 percent vs. 21 percent for natives) and *Medicaid* (50 percent vs. 23 percent for natives).
Including the EITC, 31 percent of non-citizen-headed households receive *cash welfare,* compared to 19 percent of native households. If the EITC is not included, then cash receipt by non-citizen households is slightly lower than natives (6 percent vs. 8 percent).
While most new legal immigrants (green card holders) are barred from most welfare programs, as are illegal immigrants and temporary visitors, these provisions have only a modest impact on non-citizen household use rates because: 1) most legal immigrants have been in the country long enough to qualify; 2) the bar does not apply to all programs, nor does it always apply to non-citizen children; 3) some states provide welfare to new immigrants on their own; and, most importantly, 4) non-citizens (including 


 

63% of Non-Citizen Households Access Welfare Programs


----------



## charwin95

Crepitus said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's about time they go after employers, Shepard Smith just reported 680 illegals were arrested at a chicken processing plant in Morton MS. GOOD JOB ICE!
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, now arrest the owners of the plant and ship them to Mexico with their employees.
Click to expand...


It’s own by the Koch.


----------



## charwin95

KissMy said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Here we go again. Explain this scenario to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Umm, drug cartels, coyotes etc are providing them for a fee. Are you seriously this stupid?
> 
> In the age of identity theft you think getting a fake SS number isn't possible. You're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So no one is able to determine these numbers are fake? I can just make one up and start using it? Say I owe back taxes, just make one up and start over?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ICE raid arrest number of 680 is likely also fake. A couple weeks ago Trump said they got thousands, but they only grabbed 35.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's not even true.
> 
> Actually 35 was in one location.   There was more than one location.  This time there was more than one location.
> 
> Keep up the good work.  Start rounding them up and shipping them out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just want to know where these 60,000 border patrol / ICE agents are hiding. We pay them $233k each for a total $14 Billion a year to do nothing. Look at the border on google earth. There should be patrols spaced every 175'ft, but they are actually miles apart, because only 1 in 60 are out there working!
Click to expand...


I’m not sure where you got $233k. Like I mentioned to Ray here from Cleveland from different thread. I know several of them here in southern Ca. Some are married to my employees and got to know them well.


----------



## charwin95

pknopp said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, tell that to the SS Admin, they won't even tell you if some is using your SS number, but they're happy to take the payroll deductions knowing they won't have to pay anything out.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does this work? You file your taxes and they kick you out noting you didn't claim the income you made from across the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do your own research, I'm not your damn secretary.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said it worked. If you say it worked you have to know how it works. So it seems you are just parroting B.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Poor little commie, if you want to discuss a topic you know nothing about. It's your responsibility to educate yourself, not mine.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am educated on the subject which is why I am saying the idea that people can just make up S.S. numbers is a lie. But go ahead, defend what you can not by calling me names. Many think that is a proper rebuttal.
> 
> If you do not want to backup and defend what you say, why bother?
Click to expand...


I’ve been in this business for as long as I remember. I inherited this business from my parents and start taking over in 1990 but apprentice before that. 
I have a very large pools of friends I mean very large.
I also know lots of people in business because it’s part of my business. 

The idea of illegals obtaining fake SSS is total bullshit.


----------



## charwin95

ICE rounded 680 but by 2pm they released 5 bus loads. More are being released as we speak. 

First what’s the big deal of 680? Obama did far better than that. Isn’t it? 

I mentioned this from different threads several times and I will mentioned it again. 
If you deport the parents. Who will take care of the kids??? YOU.....  they will become as welfare recipients. That includes food, housing and clothing. Remember these are American citizens..

The unemployment right now is so low that it’s almost impossible to find workers. Just wondering who among you will get down there and start cutting of chicken heads. 
Sassy?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

charwin95 said:


> ICE rounded 680 but by 2pm they released 5 bus loads. More are being released as we speak.
> 
> First what’s the big deal of 680? Obama did far better than that. Isn’t it?
> 
> I mentioned this from different threads several times and I will mentioned it again.
> If you deport the parents. Who will take care of the kids??? YOU.....  they will become as welfare recipients. That includes food, housing and clothing. Remember these are American citizens..
> 
> The unemployment right now is so low that it’s almost impossible to find workers. Just wondering who among you will get down there and start cutting of chicken heads.
> Sassy?



*If you deport the parents. Who will take care of the kids??? *

You're right, we must deport the entire family.....together.


----------



## charwin95

Toddsterpatriot said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ICE rounded 680 but by 2pm they released 5 bus loads. More are being released as we speak.
> 
> First what’s the big deal of 680? Obama did far better than that. Isn’t it?
> 
> I mentioned this from different threads several times and I will mentioned it again.
> If you deport the parents. Who will take care of the kids??? YOU.....  they will become as welfare recipients. That includes food, housing and clothing. Remember these are American citizens..
> 
> The unemployment right now is so low that it’s almost impossible to find workers. Just wondering who among you will get down there and start cutting of chicken heads.
> Sassy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If you deport the parents. Who will take care of the kids??? *
> 
> You're right, we must deport the entire family.....together.
Click to expand...


Well ICE are not doing that right now. 
What’s your point? 

Parents will leave their kids here that I guarantee you 100% that is why we have thousands of unaccompanied children that are in the cage. 

Aside from YOU and I taking care of these kids. Loans and other commitments they owe will be faulted by the banks..... 

Here’s where i stand. In against any illegals coming in. But I’m in favor of giving illegals the right to live here........ That’s been here for 2 years or more without committing any crimes.


----------



## charwin95

Bush92 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures of crying children of those deported all over Twitter of course. And it is very difficult and sad--it was their first week (apparently first day, but who knows) of school. I get that. But if you're illegal in this nation you must know you take that chance--that you are here with that threat hanging over your head every week, every year.
> 
> Moreover, as much as my heart hurts for these kids individually, I also know how unfair it is for all the OTHER American schoolkids. Their parents are paid under the table (shame on the business too!) and so they are basically free riding their education. And their education costs WAY more than other kids, for English as a Second Language ALONE.
> 
> 
> 
> Nationalism. Fuck them kids. Their parents broke the law by invading our country and violating our national sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> K if my attitude is "F those kids" I have no business being in a classroom anywhere. Those kids can't help it. Their parents came here illegally and they were born where they were born. I blame the parents 100% and do not give the parents a pass simply because they have kids here. The kids' heartbreak is their parents' fault.
> 
> But that does not make the kids' heartbreak any less devastating. We can't make decisions as a nation based on that heartbreak, right? You don't NOT put a criminal in jail bc the kids will be heartbroken. But your heart should not be immune to the kids heartbreak nonetheless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I say deport the kids along with the parents if the kids are not in school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not if they are in school?  Who takes care of them if they stay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares?
Click to expand...


Who cares? 
The US government social services will pick them up at cost of tax payers. New housing and new problems. 

Just like the family separations right now that your moron created the problem that he has a problem fixing it.


----------



## charwin95

OKTexas said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's about time they go after employers, Shepard Smith just reported 680 illegals were arrested at a chicken processing plant in Morton MS. GOOD JOB ICE!
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops..not so fast:
> MS ICE raids: 300 of the 680 detainees released
> 
> MS ICE raids: 300 of the 680 detainees released
> 
> _*"About 300 of the 680 people detained in Wednesday's federal Immigration and Customs Enforcement raid were released the same day, officials said.
> Approximately 30 people detained Wednesday were released at the same site they were detained on "humanitarian grounds," according to a press release issued Thursday by Mike Hurst, the U.S. attorney for the Southern District of Mississippi, and ICE.
> Another 270 were released after being processed by Homeland Security Investigations on Wednesday. Those 270 were taken back to where they were initially detained, the release stated.
> Wednesday afternoon, ICE spokesperson Bryan Cox said everyone taken into custody and detained was asked if they had children. Cox said at the time that everyone would be processed but "not everyone is going to be (permanently) detained."
> "You are going to have persons released," he said. "ICE makes custody determination on a case-by-case basis based on the totality of their circumstances."
> According to the Thursday release, "all those detained yesterday were asked when they arrived at the processing center whether they had any children who were at school or child care and needed to be picked up."
> Agents "made cellphones available" so those detained could make child care arrangements, the release stated.
> If a couple was detained with minor children at home, one of them would be released on "humanitarian grounds." Single parents with minor children at home also were released.
> "Based on these procedures, it is believed that all children were with at least one of their parents as of last night," the release stated.
> At no point did ICE contact the Mississippi Department of Child Protection Services."*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, many were released with ankle bracelets. Personally I think they're being to soft.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


ICE are also human beings. They have families too.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

charwin95 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ICE rounded 680 but by 2pm they released 5 bus loads. More are being released as we speak.
> 
> First what’s the big deal of 680? Obama did far better than that. Isn’t it?
> 
> I mentioned this from different threads several times and I will mentioned it again.
> If you deport the parents. Who will take care of the kids??? YOU.....  they will become as welfare recipients. That includes food, housing and clothing. Remember these are American citizens..
> 
> The unemployment right now is so low that it’s almost impossible to find workers. Just wondering who among you will get down there and start cutting of chicken heads.
> Sassy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If you deport the parents. Who will take care of the kids??? *
> 
> You're right, we must deport the entire family.....together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well ICE are not doing that right now.
> What’s your point?
> 
> Parents will leave their kids here that I guarantee you 100% that is why we have thousands of unaccompanied children that are in the cage.
> 
> Aside from YOU and I taking care of these kids. Loans and other commitments they owe will be faulted by the banks.....
> 
> Here’s where i stand. In against any illegals coming in. But I’m in favor of giving illegals the right to live here........ That’s been here for 2 years or more without committing any crimes.
Click to expand...


*Well ICE are not doing that right now. 
What’s your point? *

That they should do that right now.

*Parents will leave their kids here that I guarantee you 100% *

Why give them a choice?

*that is why we have thousands of unaccompanied children that are in the cage. *

You're right, we have to empty those Obamacages and deport all those children.

*Aside from YOU and I taking care of these kids.*​
I'll be happy to take them.....to the bus station. Send them home.
​*But I’m in favor of giving illegals the right to live here........ That’s been here for 2 years or more without committing any crimes.*​
If they worked without a fake Soc Sec number and paid their taxes in full.....so that'd be a couple of dozen.
Ship the rest home. Expedited.

If they come back, jail 'em.​


----------



## charwin95

Correll said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say MS 13?  Cause I meant HARD WORKING FACTORY WORKERS .
> 
> This is what ICE is wasting it’s limited resources on?  Factory working immigrants instead of dangerous criminal illegals .  Bonus !  First day of school.  How many kids were left with no one to get them off the bus?   Now the state has to deal with the aftermath.
> 
> And you wonder why we have sanctuary cities .
> 
> Images of weeping children spread as ICE arrests 680 in Mississippi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go the fuck home and leave American jobs for Americans. What part of this is hard to understand?
Click to expand...


Son. Are you going to give up your jobs and get down there and start working with those chickens?

Why is it that it’s so fucking easy to say ....... American jobs when NONE of you snowflakes are willing to do these dirty jobs. 

Why is it that it’s so FUCKING easy to say American jobs when I cannot even find an American worker that will empty my containers during summer. because it’s very hot inside. So I have Mexican workers supplied by temporary agencies.


----------



## OKTexas

charwin95 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's about time they go after employers, Shepard Smith just reported 680 illegals were arrested at a chicken processing plant in Morton MS. GOOD JOB ICE!
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops..not so fast:
> MS ICE raids: 300 of the 680 detainees released
> 
> MS ICE raids: 300 of the 680 detainees released
> 
> _*"About 300 of the 680 people detained in Wednesday's federal Immigration and Customs Enforcement raid were released the same day, officials said.
> Approximately 30 people detained Wednesday were released at the same site they were detained on "humanitarian grounds," according to a press release issued Thursday by Mike Hurst, the U.S. attorney for the Southern District of Mississippi, and ICE.
> Another 270 were released after being processed by Homeland Security Investigations on Wednesday. Those 270 were taken back to where they were initially detained, the release stated.
> Wednesday afternoon, ICE spokesperson Bryan Cox said everyone taken into custody and detained was asked if they had children. Cox said at the time that everyone would be processed but "not everyone is going to be (permanently) detained."
> "You are going to have persons released," he said. "ICE makes custody determination on a case-by-case basis based on the totality of their circumstances."
> According to the Thursday release, "all those detained yesterday were asked when they arrived at the processing center whether they had any children who were at school or child care and needed to be picked up."
> Agents "made cellphones available" so those detained could make child care arrangements, the release stated.
> If a couple was detained with minor children at home, one of them would be released on "humanitarian grounds." Single parents with minor children at home also were released.
> "Based on these procedures, it is believed that all children were with at least one of their parents as of last night," the release stated.
> At no point did ICE contact the Mississippi Department of Child Protection Services."*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, many were released with ankle bracelets. Personally I think they're being to soft.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ICE are also human beings. They have families too.
Click to expand...



The also have a job to do, they call it law enforcement for a reason.

.


----------



## charwin95

Toddsterpatriot said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ICE rounded 680 but by 2pm they released 5 bus loads. More are being released as we speak.
> 
> First what’s the big deal of 680? Obama did far better than that. Isn’t it?
> 
> I mentioned this from different threads several times and I will mentioned it again.
> If you deport the parents. Who will take care of the kids??? YOU.....  they will become as welfare recipients. That includes food, housing and clothing. Remember these are American citizens..
> 
> The unemployment right now is so low that it’s almost impossible to find workers. Just wondering who among you will get down there and start cutting of chicken heads.
> Sassy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If you deport the parents. Who will take care of the kids??? *
> 
> You're right, we must deport the entire family.....together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well ICE are not doing that right now.
> What’s your point?
> 
> Parents will leave their kids here that I guarantee you 100% that is why we have thousands of unaccompanied children that are in the cage.
> 
> Aside from YOU and I taking care of these kids. Loans and other commitments they owe will be faulted by the banks.....
> 
> Here’s where i stand. In against any illegals coming in. But I’m in favor of giving illegals the right to live here........ That’s been here for 2 years or more without committing any crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Well ICE are not doing that right now.
> What’s your point? *
> 
> That they should do that right now.
> 
> *Parents will leave their kids here that I guarantee you 100% *
> 
> Why give them a choice?
> 
> *that is why we have thousands of unaccompanied children that are in the cage. *
> 
> You're right, we have to empty those Obamacages and deport all those children.
> 
> *Aside from YOU and I taking care of these kids.*​
> I'll be happy to take them.....to the bus station. Send them home.
> ​*But I’m in favor of giving illegals the right to live here........ That’s been here for 2 years or more without committing any crimes.*​
> If they worked without a fake Soc Sec number and paid their taxes in full.....so that'd be a couple of dozen.
> Ship the rest home. Expedited.
> 
> If they come back, jail 'em.​
Click to expand...


Tough guy. Oh boy!!! 

Those are your wish list and you can make your dream and wish as long as you want. 
The reality it doesn’t work that way. So get real. 

Obama was gone 2 years ago. How did that cage became Obama??. That is now owned by this orange clown. Isn’t it?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

charwin95 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ICE rounded 680 but by 2pm they released 5 bus loads. More are being released as we speak.
> 
> First what’s the big deal of 680? Obama did far better than that. Isn’t it?
> 
> I mentioned this from different threads several times and I will mentioned it again.
> If you deport the parents. Who will take care of the kids??? YOU.....  they will become as welfare recipients. That includes food, housing and clothing. Remember these are American citizens..
> 
> The unemployment right now is so low that it’s almost impossible to find workers. Just wondering who among you will get down there and start cutting of chicken heads.
> Sassy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If you deport the parents. Who will take care of the kids??? *
> 
> You're right, we must deport the entire family.....together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well ICE are not doing that right now.
> What’s your point?
> 
> Parents will leave their kids here that I guarantee you 100% that is why we have thousands of unaccompanied children that are in the cage.
> 
> Aside from YOU and I taking care of these kids. Loans and other commitments they owe will be faulted by the banks.....
> 
> Here’s where i stand. In against any illegals coming in. But I’m in favor of giving illegals the right to live here........ That’s been here for 2 years or more without committing any crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Well ICE are not doing that right now.
> What’s your point? *
> 
> That they should do that right now.
> 
> *Parents will leave their kids here that I guarantee you 100% *
> 
> Why give them a choice?
> 
> *that is why we have thousands of unaccompanied children that are in the cage. *
> 
> You're right, we have to empty those Obamacages and deport all those children.
> 
> *Aside from YOU and I taking care of these kids.*
> 
> I'll be happy to take them.....to the bus station. Send them home.
> 
> *But I’m in favor of giving illegals the right to live here........ That’s been here for 2 years or more without committing any crimes.*
> 
> If they worked without a fake Soc Sec number and paid their taxes in full.....so that'd be a couple of dozen.
> Ship the rest home. Expedited.
> 
> If they come back, jail 'em.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tough guy. Oh boy!!!
> 
> Those are your wish list and you can make your dream and wish as long as you want.
> The reality it doesn’t work that way. So get real.
> 
> Obama was gone 2 years ago. How did that cage became Obama??. That is now owned by this orange clown. Isn’t it?
Click to expand...


*Obama was gone 2 years ago. How did that cage became Obama??*

He built them.


----------



## charwin95

Toddsterpatriot said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ICE rounded 680 but by 2pm they released 5 bus loads. More are being released as we speak.
> 
> First what’s the big deal of 680? Obama did far better than that. Isn’t it?
> 
> I mentioned this from different threads several times and I will mentioned it again.
> If you deport the parents. Who will take care of the kids??? YOU.....  they will become as welfare recipients. That includes food, housing and clothing. Remember these are American citizens..
> 
> The unemployment right now is so low that it’s almost impossible to find workers. Just wondering who among you will get down there and start cutting of chicken heads.
> Sassy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If you deport the parents. Who will take care of the kids??? *
> 
> You're right, we must deport the entire family.....together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well ICE are not doing that right now.
> What’s your point?
> 
> Parents will leave their kids here that I guarantee you 100% that is why we have thousands of unaccompanied children that are in the cage.
> 
> Aside from YOU and I taking care of these kids. Loans and other commitments they owe will be faulted by the banks.....
> 
> Here’s where i stand. In against any illegals coming in. But I’m in favor of giving illegals the right to live here........ That’s been here for 2 years or more without committing any crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Well ICE are not doing that right now.
> What’s your point? *
> 
> That they should do that right now.
> 
> *Parents will leave their kids here that I guarantee you 100% *
> 
> Why give them a choice?
> 
> *that is why we have thousands of unaccompanied children that are in the cage. *
> 
> You're right, we have to empty those Obamacages and deport all those children.
> 
> *Aside from YOU and I taking care of these kids.*​
> I'll be happy to take them.....to the bus station. Send them home.
> ​*But I’m in favor of giving illegals the right to live here........ That’s been here for 2 years or more without committing any crimes.*​
> If they worked without a fake Soc Sec number and paid their taxes in full.....so that'd be a couple of dozen.
> Ship the rest home. Expedited.
> 
> If they come back, jail 'em.​
Click to expand...


And I don’t understand this fake SS number that keeps popping up all the time. 

Let say a person walk in to my building applying for a job. Handed me his/her SS card number. 
I get in to my office ( not me personally) type in the information from data base. 

What information do you think will come up? 
So the idea of illegals getting job with fake SS is totally cow dung. It doesn’t work in a corporate enterprise. 

So get off from that.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

charwin95 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ICE rounded 680 but by 2pm they released 5 bus loads. More are being released as we speak.
> 
> First what’s the big deal of 680? Obama did far better than that. Isn’t it?
> 
> I mentioned this from different threads several times and I will mentioned it again.
> If you deport the parents. Who will take care of the kids??? YOU.....  they will become as welfare recipients. That includes food, housing and clothing. Remember these are American citizens..
> 
> The unemployment right now is so low that it’s almost impossible to find workers. Just wondering who among you will get down there and start cutting of chicken heads.
> Sassy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If you deport the parents. Who will take care of the kids??? *
> 
> You're right, we must deport the entire family.....together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well ICE are not doing that right now.
> What’s your point?
> 
> Parents will leave their kids here that I guarantee you 100% that is why we have thousands of unaccompanied children that are in the cage.
> 
> Aside from YOU and I taking care of these kids. Loans and other commitments they owe will be faulted by the banks.....
> 
> Here’s where i stand. In against any illegals coming in. But I’m in favor of giving illegals the right to live here........ That’s been here for 2 years or more without committing any crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Well ICE are not doing that right now.
> What’s your point? *
> 
> That they should do that right now.
> 
> *Parents will leave their kids here that I guarantee you 100% *
> 
> Why give them a choice?
> 
> *that is why we have thousands of unaccompanied children that are in the cage. *
> 
> You're right, we have to empty those Obamacages and deport all those children.
> 
> *Aside from YOU and I taking care of these kids.*
> 
> I'll be happy to take them.....to the bus station. Send them home.
> 
> *But I’m in favor of giving illegals the right to live here........ That’s been here for 2 years or more without committing any crimes.*
> 
> If they worked without a fake Soc Sec number and paid their taxes in full.....so that'd be a couple of dozen.
> Ship the rest home. Expedited.
> 
> If they come back, jail 'em.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I don’t understand this fake SS number that keeps popping up all the time.
> 
> Let say a person walk in to my building applying for a job. Handed me his/her SS card number.
> I get in to my office ( not me personally) type in the information from data base.
> 
> What information do you think will come up?
> So the idea of illegals getting job with fake SS is totally cow dung. It doesn’t work in a corporate enterprise.
> 
> So get off from that.
Click to expand...

*So the idea of illegals getting job with fake SS is totally cow dung. It doesn’t work in a corporate enterprise. *

They use a real SS number? Tell me more!


----------



## charwin95

Toddsterpatriot said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ICE rounded 680 but by 2pm they released 5 bus loads. More are being released as we speak.
> 
> First what’s the big deal of 680? Obama did far better than that. Isn’t it?
> 
> I mentioned this from different threads several times and I will mentioned it again.
> If you deport the parents. Who will take care of the kids??? YOU.....  they will become as welfare recipients. That includes food, housing and clothing. Remember these are American citizens..
> 
> The unemployment right now is so low that it’s almost impossible to find workers. Just wondering who among you will get down there and start cutting of chicken heads.
> Sassy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If you deport the parents. Who will take care of the kids??? *
> 
> You're right, we must deport the entire family.....together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well ICE are not doing that right now.
> What’s your point?
> 
> Parents will leave their kids here that I guarantee you 100% that is why we have thousands of unaccompanied children that are in the cage.
> 
> Aside from YOU and I taking care of these kids. Loans and other commitments they owe will be faulted by the banks.....
> 
> Here’s where i stand. In against any illegals coming in. But I’m in favor of giving illegals the right to live here........ That’s been here for 2 years or more without committing any crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Well ICE are not doing that right now.
> What’s your point? *
> 
> That they should do that right now.
> 
> *Parents will leave their kids here that I guarantee you 100% *
> 
> Why give them a choice?
> 
> *that is why we have thousands of unaccompanied children that are in the cage. *
> 
> You're right, we have to empty those Obamacages and deport all those children.
> 
> *Aside from YOU and I taking care of these kids.*
> 
> I'll be happy to take them.....to the bus station. Send them home.
> 
> *But I’m in favor of giving illegals the right to live here........ That’s been here for 2 years or more without committing any crimes.*
> 
> If they worked without a fake Soc Sec number and paid their taxes in full.....so that'd be a couple of dozen.
> Ship the rest home. Expedited.
> 
> If they come back, jail 'em.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tough guy. Oh boy!!!
> 
> Those are your wish list and you can make your dream and wish as long as you want.
> The reality it doesn’t work that way. So get real.
> 
> Obama was gone 2 years ago. How did that cage became Obama??. That is now owned by this orange clown. Isn’t it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Obama was gone 2 years ago. How did that cage became Obama??*
> 
> He built them.
Click to expand...


Nah!


----------



## Yousaidwhat

debbiedowner said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's about time they go after employers, Shepard Smith just reported 680 illegals were arrested at a chicken processing plant in Morton MS. GOOD JOB ICE!
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of soup did this historically red state serve to these illlegals?
Click to expand...

Sopa??


----------



## charwin95

Toddsterpatriot said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ICE rounded 680 but by 2pm they released 5 bus loads. More are being released as we speak.
> 
> First what’s the big deal of 680? Obama did far better than that. Isn’t it?
> 
> I mentioned this from different threads several times and I will mentioned it again.
> If you deport the parents. Who will take care of the kids??? YOU.....  they will become as welfare recipients. That includes food, housing and clothing. Remember these are American citizens..
> 
> The unemployment right now is so low that it’s almost impossible to find workers. Just wondering who among you will get down there and start cutting of chicken heads.
> Sassy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If you deport the parents. Who will take care of the kids??? *
> 
> You're right, we must deport the entire family.....together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well ICE are not doing that right now.
> What’s your point?
> 
> Parents will leave their kids here that I guarantee you 100% that is why we have thousands of unaccompanied children that are in the cage.
> 
> Aside from YOU and I taking care of these kids. Loans and other commitments they owe will be faulted by the banks.....
> 
> Here’s where i stand. In against any illegals coming in. But I’m in favor of giving illegals the right to live here........ That’s been here for 2 years or more without committing any crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Well ICE are not doing that right now.
> What’s your point? *
> 
> That they should do that right now.
> 
> *Parents will leave their kids here that I guarantee you 100% *
> 
> Why give them a choice?
> 
> *that is why we have thousands of unaccompanied children that are in the cage. *
> 
> You're right, we have to empty those Obamacages and deport all those children.
> 
> *Aside from YOU and I taking care of these kids.*
> 
> I'll be happy to take them.....to the bus station. Send them home.
> 
> *But I’m in favor of giving illegals the right to live here........ That’s been here for 2 years or more without committing any crimes.*
> 
> If they worked without a fake Soc Sec number and paid their taxes in full.....so that'd be a couple of dozen.
> Ship the rest home. Expedited.
> 
> If they come back, jail 'em.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I don’t understand this fake SS number that keeps popping up all the time.
> 
> Let say a person walk in to my building applying for a job. Handed me his/her SS card number.
> I get in to my office ( not me personally) type in the information from data base.
> 
> What information do you think will come up?
> So the idea of illegals getting job with fake SS is totally cow dung. It doesn’t work in a corporate enterprise.
> 
> So get off from that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *So the idea of illegals getting job with fake SS is totally cow dung. It doesn’t work in a corporate enterprise. *
> 
> They use a real SS number? Tell me more!
Click to expand...


Illegals do not have access to legal SS numbers. 
Legal citizen like you have access to legal SS numbers.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

charwin95 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If you deport the parents. Who will take care of the kids??? *
> 
> You're right, we must deport the entire family.....together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well ICE are not doing that right now.
> What’s your point?
> 
> Parents will leave their kids here that I guarantee you 100% that is why we have thousands of unaccompanied children that are in the cage.
> 
> Aside from YOU and I taking care of these kids. Loans and other commitments they owe will be faulted by the banks.....
> 
> Here’s where i stand. In against any illegals coming in. But I’m in favor of giving illegals the right to live here........ That’s been here for 2 years or more without committing any crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Well ICE are not doing that right now.
> What’s your point? *
> 
> That they should do that right now.
> 
> *Parents will leave their kids here that I guarantee you 100% *
> 
> Why give them a choice?
> 
> *that is why we have thousands of unaccompanied children that are in the cage. *
> 
> You're right, we have to empty those Obamacages and deport all those children.
> 
> *Aside from YOU and I taking care of these kids.*
> 
> I'll be happy to take them.....to the bus station. Send them home.
> 
> *But I’m in favor of giving illegals the right to live here........ That’s been here for 2 years or more without committing any crimes.*
> 
> If they worked without a fake Soc Sec number and paid their taxes in full.....so that'd be a couple of dozen.
> Ship the rest home. Expedited.
> 
> If they come back, jail 'em.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I don’t understand this fake SS number that keeps popping up all the time.
> 
> Let say a person walk in to my building applying for a job. Handed me his/her SS card number.
> I get in to my office ( not me personally) type in the information from data base.
> 
> What information do you think will come up?
> So the idea of illegals getting job with fake SS is totally cow dung. It doesn’t work in a corporate enterprise.
> 
> So get off from that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *So the idea of illegals getting job with fake SS is totally cow dung. It doesn’t work in a corporate enterprise. *
> 
> They use a real SS number? Tell me more!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Illegals do not have access to legal SS numbers.
> Legal citizen like you have access to legal SS numbers.
Click to expand...


*Illegals do not have access to legal SS numbers.* 

That's why they steal identities or use fake numbers.


----------



## KissMy

*Border Patrol Agent Calls Migrant Prison Camp a “Scene From a Zombie Apocalypse”*
"What keeps him in now, even as his job has morphed into one he and his wife are uncomfortable talking about in public, is that he earns about $100,000 a year, including overtime and holiday pay. He has a top-of-the-line health insurance plan that, among other things, covered nearly the entire cost of his child’s birth. In a little more than a decade, when he turns 51, he’ll be eligible to retire with a full pension that probably won’t cover the cost of a house on the beach, he said, but will give him the freedom to “do just about anything else I want, and not have to worry.”"


----------



## Bush92

SweetSue92 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If 300,000 Mexican soldiers entered our country each year we would call it an invasion. We must treat this as a wartime situation. Sad, but true. So what’s your solution SweetSue? I mean I feel you...but these are pivotal times for our nation. BTW “teachers” and “preachers” are two different things. Teachers are not here to “save” anyone. So henceforth I have to be cold (which I normally am not) in these particular circumstances because of what the parents did by breaking the law and helping to bring drugs into this country. Sue you have a wonderful and big heart...but we must harden our hearts or lose our nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not insensible to that. For one thing I know that these children's parents are not paying into the system. They are "freeloading" the education system and, typically, educating their children costs MORE than educating a legal citizen's child. so it's unfair, I get that.
> 
> I'm not saying these parents should NOT be deported. Don't get me wrong. I just feel badly for the children. Feeling badly won't change my mind about it being the right thing to do. It just doesn't deaden my compassion for the children. make sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sue, I love children of all races...but under these circumstances if we are to save our country we must harden our hearts. It’s like when you brought the puppy dog home when you were a kid and your mom said you couldn’t keep it. Sure you got tears in your eyes but you had to go outside and run the dog off your property and let it fend for itself. Natural selection I guess. Sue, unfortunately these kids are dangerous to our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know if you misunderstand me or what. I'm not against ICE raiding this business, the parents being deported, or even the kids being deported--but I don't think they can be because I assume they're US citizens. I agree with everything you say. We have too many illegal immigrants here and more all the time.
> 
> What you said, however, is "F the kids". I can't say that because I assume you mean by that we shouldn't for them; too bad. Well, I do. It would be like if a father is sentenced to death. I might feel like he deserves the death penalty. I might stand by that penalty and condone it even. That does not stop me regretting that the father has to die, and especially, that his children have to lose their father.
> 
> IOW the head agrees but the heart still feels bad. I'm not going to turn the heart off. I should not. I would be a crap teacher if I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 14th Amendment is crap and new amendments needed to adjust it. You were an American before you were a teacher Sue. Trust me, I understand and what I said was “fuck those kids.” Got to turn that emotional switch off sometimes. Sad but true. Teachers are under no obligation to try to save the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, YOU had to turn off your emotional switch to do YOUR job. Do not conflate that with MY job. If I turn off my emotional switch I'm a crap teacher. Kindly do not presume to tell me what I need to do to do the job I've been doing (very well) for 25 years.
> 
> I agree with you, btw. In all the particulars. Now you're telling me I shouldn't feel compassion for the kids. WRONG.
Click to expand...

I’ve been teaching 14 years. I turn off my emotional switch and I’m a great teacher. In the end these kids aren’t mine. They belong to their parents. I will help them if they want it...but I’m not there to save them. Sorry Sue. I’m sure you’re  a wonderful teacher. I just don’t approach it that way. Example. I have an immigrant family from Honduras that came here supposedly with nothing. The whole poor downtrodden immigrant story. They collect welfare and got start-up $$$. School pays extra for translator in classrooms, but in hall they speak perfect English. Dad drops them off every morning in a late model Ford Mustang. He leaves $100 tips at the Mexican restaurants. The kids dress in clothes that other kids can’t afford. They know what’s going on and rub it in other’s faces. Fuck them. This is not an abnormality. Happens daily across America. Why they are coming here? Free $$$$$$$. My money...my taxes...my time.
Hollywood feel good version of education and what the reality should be


----------



## charwin95

Toddsterpatriot said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well ICE are not doing that right now.
> What’s your point?
> 
> Parents will leave their kids here that I guarantee you 100% that is why we have thousands of unaccompanied children that are in the cage.
> 
> Aside from YOU and I taking care of these kids. Loans and other commitments they owe will be faulted by the banks.....
> 
> Here’s where i stand. In against any illegals coming in. But I’m in favor of giving illegals the right to live here........ That’s been here for 2 years or more without committing any crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Well ICE are not doing that right now.
> What’s your point? *
> 
> That they should do that right now.
> 
> *Parents will leave their kids here that I guarantee you 100% *
> 
> Why give them a choice?
> 
> *that is why we have thousands of unaccompanied children that are in the cage. *
> 
> You're right, we have to empty those Obamacages and deport all those children.
> 
> *Aside from YOU and I taking care of these kids.*
> 
> I'll be happy to take them.....to the bus station. Send them home.
> 
> *But I’m in favor of giving illegals the right to live here........ That’s been here for 2 years or more without committing any crimes.*
> 
> If they worked without a fake Soc Sec number and paid their taxes in full.....so that'd be a couple of dozen.
> Ship the rest home. Expedited.
> 
> If they come back, jail 'em.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I don’t understand this fake SS number that keeps popping up all the time.
> 
> Let say a person walk in to my building applying for a job. Handed me his/her SS card number.
> I get in to my office ( not me personally) type in the information from data base.
> 
> What information do you think will come up?
> So the idea of illegals getting job with fake SS is totally cow dung. It doesn’t work in a corporate enterprise.
> 
> So get off from that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *So the idea of illegals getting job with fake SS is totally cow dung. It doesn’t work in a corporate enterprise. *
> 
> They use a real SS number? Tell me more!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Illegals do not have access to legal SS numbers.
> Legal citizen like you have access to legal SS numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Illegals do not have access to legal SS numbers.*
> 
> That's why they steal identities or use fake numbers.
Click to expand...


Illegals that barely speak English no cars poor like you......... can just steal your identity? REALLY? I mean REALLY? 

How can they have even have access to fake numbers? 

Most or all of the identity theft are committed by hardened criminals. 

How is that fake numbers work? Can you explain that? Please.


----------



## Bush92

charwin95 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nationalism. Fuck them kids. Their parents broke the law by invading our country and violating our national sovereignty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K if my attitude is "F those kids" I have no business being in a classroom anywhere. Those kids can't help it. Their parents came here illegally and they were born where they were born. I blame the parents 100% and do not give the parents a pass simply because they have kids here. The kids' heartbreak is their parents' fault.
> 
> But that does not make the kids' heartbreak any less devastating. We can't make decisions as a nation based on that heartbreak, right? You don't NOT put a criminal in jail bc the kids will be heartbroken. But your heart should not be immune to the kids heartbreak nonetheless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I say deport the kids along with the parents if the kids are not in school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not if they are in school?  Who takes care of them if they stay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares?
> The US government social services will pick them up at cost of tax payers. New housing and new problems.
> 
> Just like the family separations right now that your moron created the problem that he has a problem fixing it.
Click to expand...

How did he create it? They broke the law. They created it.


----------



## Bush92

charwin95 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Well ICE are not doing that right now.
> What’s your point? *
> 
> That they should do that right now.
> 
> *Parents will leave their kids here that I guarantee you 100% *
> 
> Why give them a choice?
> 
> *that is why we have thousands of unaccompanied children that are in the cage. *
> 
> You're right, we have to empty those Obamacages and deport all those children.
> 
> *Aside from YOU and I taking care of these kids.*
> 
> I'll be happy to take them.....to the bus station. Send them home.
> 
> *But I’m in favor of giving illegals the right to live here........ That’s been here for 2 years or more without committing any crimes.*
> 
> If they worked without a fake Soc Sec number and paid their taxes in full.....so that'd be a couple of dozen.
> Ship the rest home. Expedited.
> 
> If they come back, jail 'em.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I don’t understand this fake SS number that keeps popping up all the time.
> 
> Let say a person walk in to my building applying for a job. Handed me his/her SS card number.
> I get in to my office ( not me personally) type in the information from data base.
> 
> What information do you think will come up?
> So the idea of illegals getting job with fake SS is totally cow dung. It doesn’t work in a corporate enterprise.
> 
> So get off from that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *So the idea of illegals getting job with fake SS is totally cow dung. It doesn’t work in a corporate enterprise. *
> 
> They use a real SS number? Tell me more!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Illegals do not have access to legal SS numbers.
> Legal citizen like you have access to legal SS numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Illegals do not have access to legal SS numbers.*
> 
> That's why they steal identities or use fake numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Illegals that barely speak English no cars poor like you......... can just steal your identity? REALLY? I mean REALLY?
> 
> How can they have even have access to fake numbers?
> 
> Most or all of the identity theft are committed by hardened criminals.
> 
> How is that fake numbers work? Can you explain that? Please.
Click to expand...

Well motherfucker...same question all of us have been asking? Hmmmm let me see...Democrats and Obama’s immigration policies. I worked with illegals that had three green cards and three different ID’s. It’s the REALITY of the situation. Obviously your not from the lower classes.


----------



## charwin95

Bush92 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> K if my attitude is "F those kids" I have no business being in a classroom anywhere. Those kids can't help it. Their parents came here illegally and they were born where they were born. I blame the parents 100% and do not give the parents a pass simply because they have kids here. The kids' heartbreak is their parents' fault.
> 
> But that does not make the kids' heartbreak any less devastating. We can't make decisions as a nation based on that heartbreak, right? You don't NOT put a criminal in jail bc the kids will be heartbroken. But your heart should not be immune to the kids heartbreak nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> I say deport the kids along with the parents if the kids are not in school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not if they are in school?  Who takes care of them if they stay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares?
> The US government social services will pick them up at cost of tax payers. New housing and new problems.
> 
> Just like the family separations right now that your moron created the problem that he has a problem fixing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did he create it? They broke the law. They created it.
Click to expand...


What law did they broke? Your orange clown is having a hard time fixing this mess. He is very busy defending it trying to unite these families. 

Are you telling me your clown is lying again?


----------



## LilOlLady

LilOlLady said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> K if my attitude is "F those kids" I have no business being in a classroom anywhere. Those kids can't help it. Their parents came here illegally and they were born where they were born. I blame the parents 100% and do not give the parents a pass simply because they have kids here. The kids' heartbreak is their parents' fault.
> 
> But that does not make the kids' heartbreak any less devastating. We can't make decisions as a nation based on that heartbreak, right? You don't NOT put a criminal in jail bc the kids will be heartbroken. But your heart should not be immune to the kids heartbreak nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> I say deport the kids along with the parents if the kids are not in school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not if they are in school?  Who takes care of them if they stay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They take the kids with them if they do not have a sponsor and family member to take them. Still, if they are anchor babies they will get welfare for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Them getting welfare is bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *63% of Non-Citizen Households Access Welfare Programs*
> *Compared to 35% of native households.*
> 
> Compared to native households, non-citizen households have much higher use of *food programs* (45 percent vs. 21 percent for natives) and *Medicaid* (50 percent vs. 23 percent for natives).
> Including the EITC, 31 percent of non-citizen-headed households receive *cash welfare,* compared to 19 percent of native households. If the EITC is not included, then cash receipt by non-citizen households is slightly lower than natives (6 percent vs. 8 percent).
> While most new legal immigrants (green card holders) are barred from most welfare programs, as are illegal immigrants and temporary visitors, these provisions have only a modest impact on non-citizen household use rates because: 1) most legal immigrants have been in the country long enough to qualify; 2) the bar does not apply to all programs, nor does it always apply to non-citizen children; 3) some states provide welfare to new immigrants on their own; and, most importantly, 4) non-citizens (including View attachment 273468
> 63% of Non-Citizen Households Access Welfare Programs
Click to expand...

This should make any American angry. Why are the Democrats not listening?


----------



## Bush92

LilOlLady said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I say deport the kids along with the parents if the kids are not in school.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not if they are in school?  Who takes care of them if they stay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They take the kids with them if they do not have a sponsor and family member to take them. Still, if they are anchor babies they will get welfare for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Them getting welfare is bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *63% of Non-Citizen Households Access Welfare Programs*
> *Compared to 35% of native households.*
> 
> Compared to native households, non-citizen households have much higher use of *food programs* (45 percent vs. 21 percent for natives) and *Medicaid* (50 percent vs. 23 percent for natives).
> Including the EITC, 31 percent of non-citizen-headed households receive *cash welfare,* compared to 19 percent of native households. If the EITC is not included, then cash receipt by non-citizen households is slightly lower than natives (6 percent vs. 8 percent).
> While most new legal immigrants (green card holders) are barred from most welfare programs, as are illegal immigrants and temporary visitors, these provisions have only a modest impact on non-citizen household use rates because: 1) most legal immigrants have been in the country long enough to qualify; 2) the bar does not apply to all programs, nor does it always apply to non-citizen children; 3) some states provide welfare to new immigrants on their own; and, most importantly, 4) non-citizens (including View attachment 273468
> 63% of Non-Citizen Households Access Welfare Programs
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This should make any American angry. Why are the Democrats not listening?
Click to expand...

Pisses me off.


----------



## charwin95

Bush92 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I don’t understand this fake SS number that keeps popping up all the time.
> 
> Let say a person walk in to my building applying for a job. Handed me his/her SS card number.
> I get in to my office ( not me personally) type in the information from data base.
> 
> What information do you think will come up?
> So the idea of illegals getting job with fake SS is totally cow dung. It doesn’t work in a corporate enterprise.
> 
> So get off from that.
> 
> 
> 
> *So the idea of illegals getting job with fake SS is totally cow dung. It doesn’t work in a corporate enterprise. *
> 
> They use a real SS number? Tell me more!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Illegals do not have access to legal SS numbers.
> Legal citizen like you have access to legal SS numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Illegals do not have access to legal SS numbers.*
> 
> That's why they steal identities or use fake numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Illegals that barely speak English no cars poor like you......... can just steal your identity? REALLY? I mean REALLY?
> 
> How can they have even have access to fake numbers?
> 
> Most or all of the identity theft are committed by hardened criminals.
> 
> How is that fake numbers work? Can you explain that? Please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well motherfucker...same question all of us have been asking? Hmmmm let me see...Democrats and Obama’s immigration policies. I worked with illegals that had three green cards and three different ID’s. It’s the REALITY of the situation. Obviously your not from the lower classes.
Click to expand...


I just love your language. And you are a teacher???

You are posting here your unverifiable experience. Do you expect me to believe that? 


Illegals that use fake this and that only works with mom and pop shops. It doesn’t work in a corporate enterprises.

It’s very easy to create an ID and artwork. You can also get a cheap laminators........ And make it fancy as you want....... How to match the SS number with the fake ID....... then try to verify is not that simple. So when I verify that SS number name that came up is Bush. The application is Jose. REALLY??? 

Also. Are you saying Obama’s policies supplied fake id and SS numbers? 

I asked you a question..... but you ignored it....... so let me repeat it. 
How is that fake numbers work? Can you explain it? Please.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

charwin95 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Well ICE are not doing that right now.
> What’s your point? *
> 
> That they should do that right now.
> 
> *Parents will leave their kids here that I guarantee you 100% *
> 
> Why give them a choice?
> 
> *that is why we have thousands of unaccompanied children that are in the cage. *
> 
> You're right, we have to empty those Obamacages and deport all those children.
> 
> *Aside from YOU and I taking care of these kids.*
> 
> I'll be happy to take them.....to the bus station. Send them home.
> 
> *But I’m in favor of giving illegals the right to live here........ That’s been here for 2 years or more without committing any crimes.*
> 
> If they worked without a fake Soc Sec number and paid their taxes in full.....so that'd be a couple of dozen.
> Ship the rest home. Expedited.
> 
> If they come back, jail 'em.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I don’t understand this fake SS number that keeps popping up all the time.
> 
> Let say a person walk in to my building applying for a job. Handed me his/her SS card number.
> I get in to my office ( not me personally) type in the information from data base.
> 
> What information do you think will come up?
> So the idea of illegals getting job with fake SS is totally cow dung. It doesn’t work in a corporate enterprise.
> 
> So get off from that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *So the idea of illegals getting job with fake SS is totally cow dung. It doesn’t work in a corporate enterprise. *
> 
> They use a real SS number? Tell me more!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Illegals do not have access to legal SS numbers.
> Legal citizen like you have access to legal SS numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Illegals do not have access to legal SS numbers.*
> 
> That's why they steal identities or use fake numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Illegals that barely speak English no cars poor like you......... can just steal your identity? REALLY? I mean REALLY?
> 
> How can they have even have access to fake numbers?
> 
> Most or all of the identity theft are committed by hardened criminals.
> 
> How is that fake numbers work? Can you explain that? Please.
Click to expand...


*Illegals that barely speak English no cars poor like you......... can just steal your identity?*

Probably not, but they can buy one.

*How can they have even have access to fake numbers? *

What do they put down on their W-4?  A real stolen number or a fake number. 

*How is that fake numbers work? Can you explain that?*

Yes. Put a fake number on your W-4. Start work. Have you always been a moron?

Do you think every employer uses E-verify? DURR...…..


----------



## charwin95

Toddsterpatriot said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I don’t understand this fake SS number that keeps popping up all the time.
> 
> Let say a person walk in to my building applying for a job. Handed me his/her SS card number.
> I get in to my office ( not me personally) type in the information from data base.
> 
> What information do you think will come up?
> So the idea of illegals getting job with fake SS is totally cow dung. It doesn’t work in a corporate enterprise.
> 
> So get off from that.
> 
> 
> 
> *So the idea of illegals getting job with fake SS is totally cow dung. It doesn’t work in a corporate enterprise. *
> 
> They use a real SS number? Tell me more!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Illegals do not have access to legal SS numbers.
> Legal citizen like you have access to legal SS numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Illegals do not have access to legal SS numbers.*
> 
> That's why they steal identities or use fake numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Illegals that barely speak English no cars poor like you......... can just steal your identity? REALLY? I mean REALLY?
> 
> How can they have even have access to fake numbers?
> 
> Most or all of the identity theft are committed by hardened criminals.
> 
> How is that fake numbers work? Can you explain that? Please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Illegals that barely speak English no cars poor like you......... can just steal your identity?*
> 
> 1. Probably not, but they can buy one.
> 
> *How can they have even have access to fake numbers? *
> 
> 2. What do they put down on their W-4?  A real stolen number or a fake number.
> 
> *How is that fake numbers work? Can you explain that?*
> 
> 2. Yes. Put a fake number on your W-4. Start work. Have you always been a moron?
> 
> 3. Do you think every employer uses E-verify? DURR...…..
Click to expand...


1. Illegals are very poor barely speak English can just buy or afford a fake ID or numbers? 

2. If you are applying for a taco job with just you and the owner. That works. 

3. Companies with CEO and Human Resources... yes


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

charwin95 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *So the idea of illegals getting job with fake SS is totally cow dung. It doesn’t work in a corporate enterprise. *
> 
> They use a real SS number? Tell me more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals do not have access to legal SS numbers.
> Legal citizen like you have access to legal SS numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Illegals do not have access to legal SS numbers.*
> 
> That's why they steal identities or use fake numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Illegals that barely speak English no cars poor like you......... can just steal your identity? REALLY? I mean REALLY?
> 
> How can they have even have access to fake numbers?
> 
> Most or all of the identity theft are committed by hardened criminals.
> 
> How is that fake numbers work? Can you explain that? Please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Illegals that barely speak English no cars poor like you......... can just steal your identity?*
> 
> 1. Probably not, but they can buy one.
> 
> *How can they have even have access to fake numbers? *
> 
> 2. What do they put down on their W-4?  A real stolen number or a fake number.
> 
> *How is that fake numbers work? Can you explain that?*
> 
> 2. Yes. Put a fake number on your W-4. Start work. Have you always been a moron?
> 
> 3. Do you think every employer uses E-verify? DURR...…..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Illegals are very poor barely speak English can just buy or afford a fake ID or numbers?
> 
> 2. If you are applying for a taco job with just you and the owner. That works.
> 
> 3. Companies with CEO and Human Resources... yes
Click to expand...


*1. Illegals are very poor barely speak English can just buy or afford a fake ID or numbers? *

Yes. 

*2. If you are applying for a taco job with just you and the owner. That works. *

Yes, your error was pretty glaring.

* Companies with CEO and Human Resources... yes*

Out of 150 million plus workers, what percentage went through E-Verify?


----------



## charwin95

pknopp said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not insensible to that. For one thing I know that these children's parents are not paying into the system. They are "freeloading" the education system and, typically, educating their children costs MORE than educating a legal citizen's child. so it's unfair, I get that.
> 
> I'm not saying these parents should NOT be deported. Don't get me wrong. I just feel badly for the children. Feeling badly won't change my mind about it being the right thing to do. It just doesn't deaden my compassion for the children. make sense?
> 
> 
> 
> Sue, I love children of all races...but under these circumstances if we are to save our country we must harden our hearts. It’s like when you brought the puppy dog home when you were a kid and your mom said you couldn’t keep it. Sure you got tears in your eyes but you had to go outside and run the dog off your property and let it fend for itself. Natural selection I guess. Sue, unfortunately these kids are dangerous to our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know if you misunderstand me or what. I'm not against ICE raiding this business, the parents being deported, or even the kids being deported--but I don't think they can be because I assume they're US citizens. I agree with everything you say. We have too many illegal immigrants here and more all the time.
> 
> What you said, however, is "F the kids". I can't say that because I assume you mean by that we shouldn't for them; too bad. Well, I do. It would be like if a father is sentenced to death. I might feel like he deserves the death penalty. I might stand by that penalty and condone it even. That does not stop me regretting that the father has to die, and especially, that his children have to lose their father.
> 
> IOW the head agrees but the heart still feels bad. I'm not going to turn the heart off. I should not. I would be a crap teacher if I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 14th Amendment is crap and new amendments needed to adjust it. You were an American before you were a teacher Sue. Trust me, I understand and what I said was “fuck those kids.” Got to turn that emotional switch off sometimes. Sad but true. Teachers are under no obligation to try to save the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, YOU had to turn off your emotional switch to do YOUR job. Do not conflate that with MY job. If I turn off my emotional switch I'm a crap teacher. Kindly do not presume to tell me what I need to do to do the job I've been doing (very well) for 25 years.
> 
> I agree with you, btw. In all the particulars. Now you're telling me I shouldn't feel compassion for the kids. WRONG.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My daughter leaves for college next weekend in pursuit of a music education degree. She wants to teach music also.
> 
> That said, you can still teach whatever you want. Is it that you don't want to be able to tell the kid that decides not to stand that he has the right to do so?
Click to expand...


In my warehouse ( San Diego and Atlanta) I have lots of employees with college degrees. From BS of arts, theology, music, psychology, chef, video, history to fashion. These are the kids that can’t find a jobs from what they studied. They also have massive loans. 
Making between $16+ to $18. Ages are  between 24 to 34 yo.  We love to have these people because they do quality jobs. Lots of them are waiting for an opening at customer service or answering service. 

I’m not trying to discourage you about a music degree but it’s not that easy to get a job with a music degree. From what I heard there are millions of them that are out there already. Best they can do is performing at a bar. 

Why not court reporting? Or RN? Just an idea. They make very good money. One of the theology guy is taking court reporting right now at night.


----------



## charwin95

Toddsterpatriot said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals do not have access to legal SS numbers.
> Legal citizen like you have access to legal SS numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Illegals do not have access to legal SS numbers.*
> 
> That's why they steal identities or use fake numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Illegals that barely speak English no cars poor like you......... can just steal your identity? REALLY? I mean REALLY?
> 
> How can they have even have access to fake numbers?
> 
> Most or all of the identity theft are committed by hardened criminals.
> 
> How is that fake numbers work? Can you explain that? Please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Illegals that barely speak English no cars poor like you......... can just steal your identity?*
> 
> 1. Probably not, but they can buy one.
> 
> *How can they have even have access to fake numbers? *
> 
> 2. What do they put down on their W-4?  A real stolen number or a fake number.
> 
> *How is that fake numbers work? Can you explain that?*
> 
> 2. Yes. Put a fake number on your W-4. Start work. Have you always been a moron?
> 
> 3. Do you think every employer uses E-verify? DURR...…..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Illegals are very poor barely speak English can just buy or afford a fake ID or numbers?
> 
> 2. If you are applying for a taco job with just you and the owner. That works.
> 
> 3. Companies with CEO and Human Resources... yes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *1. Illegals are very poor barely speak English can just buy or afford a fake ID or numbers? *
> 
> Yes.
> 
> *2. If you are applying for a taco job with just you and the owner. That works. *
> 
> Yes, your error was pretty glaring.
> 
> * Companies with CEO and Human Resources... yes*
> 
> Out of 150 million plus workers, what percentage went through E-Verify?
Click to expand...


1. The answer is No. How? get real. 

2. Let me repeat what I just said. Fake ID doesn’t matter if you are applying for a taco job at the corner. But it doesn’t work in a corporate level. 

3. Out of 150 millions? Honestly I don’t know. But people like me are very annoyed with fakes and and so with others. Human Resources are very aware of fake ID and fake SS numbers. So we filter them as much as we can. 

But to say illegals can just get a fake numbers? That’s just a pile of cow dung.


----------



## pknopp

charwin95 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sue, I love children of all races...but under these circumstances if we are to save our country we must harden our hearts. It’s like when you brought the puppy dog home when you were a kid and your mom said you couldn’t keep it. Sure you got tears in your eyes but you had to go outside and run the dog off your property and let it fend for itself. Natural selection I guess. Sue, unfortunately these kids are dangerous to our country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you misunderstand me or what. I'm not against ICE raiding this business, the parents being deported, or even the kids being deported--but I don't think they can be because I assume they're US citizens. I agree with everything you say. We have too many illegal immigrants here and more all the time.
> 
> What you said, however, is "F the kids". I can't say that because I assume you mean by that we shouldn't for them; too bad. Well, I do. It would be like if a father is sentenced to death. I might feel like he deserves the death penalty. I might stand by that penalty and condone it even. That does not stop me regretting that the father has to die, and especially, that his children have to lose their father.
> 
> IOW the head agrees but the heart still feels bad. I'm not going to turn the heart off. I should not. I would be a crap teacher if I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 14th Amendment is crap and new amendments needed to adjust it. You were an American before you were a teacher Sue. Trust me, I understand and what I said was “fuck those kids.” Got to turn that emotional switch off sometimes. Sad but true. Teachers are under no obligation to try to save the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, YOU had to turn off your emotional switch to do YOUR job. Do not conflate that with MY job. If I turn off my emotional switch I'm a crap teacher. Kindly do not presume to tell me what I need to do to do the job I've been doing (very well) for 25 years.
> 
> I agree with you, btw. In all the particulars. Now you're telling me I shouldn't feel compassion for the kids. WRONG.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My daughter leaves for college next weekend in pursuit of a music education degree. She wants to teach music also.
> 
> That said, you can still teach whatever you want. Is it that you don't want to be able to tell the kid that decides not to stand that he has the right to do so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my warehouse ( San Diego and Atlanta) I have lots of employees with college degrees. From BS of arts, theology, music, psychology, chef, video, history to fashion. These are the kids that can’t find a jobs from what they studied. They also have massive loans.
> Making between $16+ to $18. Ages are  between 24 to 34 yo.  We love to have these people because they do quality jobs. Lots of them are waiting for an opening at customer service or answering service.
> 
> I’m not trying to discourage you about a music degree but it’s not that easy to get a job with a music degree. From what I heard there are millions of them that are out there already. Best they can do is performing at a bar.
> 
> Why not court reporting? Or RN? Just an idea. They make very good money. One of the theology guy is taking court reporting right now at night.
Click to expand...


 Because that is not what she wants to do. She will be fine. She already has an assistant job lined up for next summer. She can play the clarinet, trumpet, saxophone,marimba, xylophone,keep time on drums and plays bass guitar. No, she isn't going to be a nurse. She'll find her place. Playing at a bar isn't the best one can do but all the same, if that is what you love to do.


----------



## Correll

charwin95 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say MS 13?  Cause I meant HARD WORKING FACTORY WORKERS .
> 
> This is what ICE is wasting it’s limited resources on?  Factory working immigrants instead of dangerous criminal illegals .  Bonus !  First day of school.  How many kids were left with no one to get them off the bus?   Now the state has to deal with the aftermath.
> 
> And you wonder why we have sanctuary cities .
> 
> Images of weeping children spread as ICE arrests 680 in Mississippi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go the fuck home and leave American jobs for Americans. What part of this is hard to understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Son. Are you going to give up your jobs and get down there and start working with those chickens?
> 
> Why is it that it’s so fucking easy to say ....... American jobs when NONE of you snowflakes are willing to do these dirty jobs.
> 
> Why is it that it’s so FUCKING easy to say American jobs when I cannot even find an American worker that will empty my containers during summer. because it’s very hot inside. So I have Mexican workers supplied by temporary agencies.
Click to expand...


1. I've done my share of dirty jobs. 

2. Sorry if this is hard for you. But decades of unlimited labor has fucker American workers by stagnating wages. Our turn.


----------



## pknopp

300 of them head back to work. Heck the authorities were even kind enough to take them back to work.

ICE releases 300 of 680 detainees in Mississippi, some on 'humanitarian grounds'


----------



## bodecea

Correll said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say MS 13?  Cause I meant HARD WORKING FACTORY WORKERS .
> 
> This is what ICE is wasting it’s limited resources on?  Factory working immigrants instead of dangerous criminal illegals .  Bonus !  First day of school.  How many kids were left with no one to get them off the bus?   Now the state has to deal with the aftermath.
> 
> And you wonder why we have sanctuary cities .
> 
> Images of weeping children spread as ICE arrests 680 in Mississippi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go the fuck home and leave American jobs for Americans. What part of this is hard to understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Son. Are you going to give up your jobs and get down there and start working with those chickens?
> 
> Why is it that it’s so fucking easy to say ....... American jobs when NONE of you snowflakes are willing to do these dirty jobs.
> 
> Why is it that it’s so FUCKING easy to say American jobs when I cannot even find an American worker that will empty my containers during summer. because it’s very hot inside. So I have Mexican workers supplied by temporary agencies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. I've done my share of dirty jobs.
> 
> 2. Sorry if this is hard for you. But decades of unlimited labor has fucker American workers by stagnating wages. Our turn.
Click to expand...

I thought jobs were great...unemployment was almost non-existent, and the economy is now the best it's been....


----------



## bodecea

pknopp said:


> 300 of them head back to work. Heck the authorities were even kind enough to take them back to work.
> 
> ICE releases 300 of 680 detainees in Mississippi, some on 'humanitarian grounds'


Still want to hear about what they are doing with the owners.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

charwin95 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Illegals do not have access to legal SS numbers.*
> 
> That's why they steal identities or use fake numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals that barely speak English no cars poor like you......... can just steal your identity? REALLY? I mean REALLY?
> 
> How can they have even have access to fake numbers?
> 
> Most or all of the identity theft are committed by hardened criminals.
> 
> How is that fake numbers work? Can you explain that? Please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Illegals that barely speak English no cars poor like you......... can just steal your identity?*
> 
> 1. Probably not, but they can buy one.
> 
> *How can they have even have access to fake numbers? *
> 
> 2. What do they put down on their W-4?  A real stolen number or a fake number.
> 
> *How is that fake numbers work? Can you explain that?*
> 
> 2. Yes. Put a fake number on your W-4. Start work. Have you always been a moron?
> 
> 3. Do you think every employer uses E-verify? DURR...…..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Illegals are very poor barely speak English can just buy or afford a fake ID or numbers?
> 
> 2. If you are applying for a taco job with just you and the owner. That works.
> 
> 3. Companies with CEO and Human Resources... yes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *1. Illegals are very poor barely speak English can just buy or afford a fake ID or numbers? *
> 
> Yes.
> 
> *2. If you are applying for a taco job with just you and the owner. That works. *
> 
> Yes, your error was pretty glaring.
> 
> * Companies with CEO and Human Resources... yes*
> 
> Out of 150 million plus workers, what percentage went through E-Verify?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. The answer is No. How? get real.
> 
> 2. Let me repeat what I just said. Fake ID doesn’t matter if you are applying for a taco job at the corner. But it doesn’t work in a corporate level.
> 
> 3. Out of 150 millions? Honestly I don’t know. But people like me are very annoyed with fakes and and so with others. Human Resources are very aware of fake ID and fake SS numbers. So we filter them as much as we can.
> 
> But to say illegals can just get a fake numbers? That’s just a pile of cow dung.
Click to expand...


*1. The answer is No. How? get real. *

Some people pay smugglers thousands to get them into the US. They can't pay more to buy a stolen ID?

* Fake ID doesn’t matter if you are applying for a taco job at the corner. But it doesn’t work in a corporate level. *

What percentage of employers use E-Verify?

*Human Resources are very aware of fake ID and fake SS numbers. So we filter them as much as we can. *

And based on the millions of illegal aliens working here, success is limited.

*But to say illegals can just get a fake numbers? *

Fake ones or real ones, which do they use?


----------



## debbiedowner

bodecea said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 300 of them head back to work. Heck the authorities were even kind enough to take them back to work.
> 
> ICE releases 300 of 680 detainees in Mississippi, some on 'humanitarian grounds'
> 
> 
> 
> Still want to hear about what they are doing with the owners.
Click to expand...


Maybe nothing if they are Jewish and have Jared Kushner help. Trump granted clemency to one convicted of the same crime.

Sholom Rubashkin: the inside story of how a kosher meat kingpin won clemency under Trump - CNNPolitics


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

They NEED to go after the businesses. If they don't they are only treating symptoms. Get the businesses hard!
Good show!


----------



## Correll

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say MS 13?  Cause I meant HARD WORKING FACTORY WORKERS .
> 
> This is what ICE is wasting it’s limited resources on?  Factory working immigrants instead of dangerous criminal illegals .  Bonus !  First day of school.  How many kids were left with no one to get them off the bus?   Now the state has to deal with the aftermath.
> 
> And you wonder why we have sanctuary cities .
> 
> Images of weeping children spread as ICE arrests 680 in Mississippi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go the fuck home and leave American jobs for Americans. What part of this is hard to understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Son. Are you going to give up your jobs and get down there and start working with those chickens?
> 
> Why is it that it’s so fucking easy to say ....... American jobs when NONE of you snowflakes are willing to do these dirty jobs.
> 
> Why is it that it’s so FUCKING easy to say American jobs when I cannot even find an American worker that will empty my containers during summer. because it’s very hot inside. So I have Mexican workers supplied by temporary agencies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. I've done my share of dirty jobs.
> 
> 2. Sorry if this is hard for you. But decades of unlimited labor has fucker American workers by stagnating wages. Our turn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought jobs were great...unemployment was almost non-existent, and the economy is now the best it's been....
Click to expand...



Jobs are great. Wages have decades of catching up to do. Hence my point about wages stagnating.


----------



## charwin95

pknopp said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you misunderstand me or what. I'm not against ICE raiding this business, the parents being deported, or even the kids being deported--but I don't think they can be because I assume they're US citizens. I agree with everything you say. We have too many illegal immigrants here and more all the time.
> 
> What you said, however, is "F the kids". I can't say that because I assume you mean by that we shouldn't for them; too bad. Well, I do. It would be like if a father is sentenced to death. I might feel like he deserves the death penalty. I might stand by that penalty and condone it even. That does not stop me regretting that the father has to die, and especially, that his children have to lose their father.
> 
> IOW the head agrees but the heart still feels bad. I'm not going to turn the heart off. I should not. I would be a crap teacher if I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 14th Amendment is crap and new amendments needed to adjust it. You were an American before you were a teacher Sue. Trust me, I understand and what I said was “fuck those kids.” Got to turn that emotional switch off sometimes. Sad but true. Teachers are under no obligation to try to save the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, YOU had to turn off your emotional switch to do YOUR job. Do not conflate that with MY job. If I turn off my emotional switch I'm a crap teacher. Kindly do not presume to tell me what I need to do to do the job I've been doing (very well) for 25 years.
> 
> I agree with you, btw. In all the particulars. Now you're telling me I shouldn't feel compassion for the kids. WRONG.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My daughter leaves for college next weekend in pursuit of a music education degree. She wants to teach music also.
> 
> That said, you can still teach whatever you want. Is it that you don't want to be able to tell the kid that decides not to stand that he has the right to do so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my warehouse ( San Diego and Atlanta) I have lots of employees with college degrees. From BS of arts, theology, music, psychology, chef, video, history to fashion. These are the kids that can’t find a jobs from what they studied. They also have massive loans.
> Making between $16+ to $18. Ages are  between 24 to 34 yo.  We love to have these people because they do quality jobs. Lots of them are waiting for an opening at customer service or answering service.
> 
> I’m not trying to discourage you about a music degree but it’s not that easy to get a job with a music degree. From what I heard there are millions of them that are out there already. Best they can do is performing at a bar.
> 
> Why not court reporting? Or RN? Just an idea. They make very good money. One of the theology guy is taking court reporting right now at night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because that is not what she wants to do. She will be fine. She already has an assistant job lined up for next summer. She can play the clarinet, trumpet, saxophone,marimba, xylophone,keep time on drums and plays bass guitar. No, she isn't going to be a nurse. She'll find her place. Playing at a bar isn't the best one can do but all the same, if that is what you love to do.
Click to expand...


I only play guitar myself. I can afford not to eat my breakfast or check my ( money) stock. But I cannot afford not to play my guitar, sing couple songs, karaoke  and play chess. That’s my routine every morning except when I travel overseas. 
Im only doing this as a hobby and to attract women.. I normally sing during weddings, by the beach, some restaurants special request by managers like Red Lobster or Olive Garden, clubs. Couple of times during flights by request of the captain. All at no charge. 
Karaoke is very big in Asia. I sang there too it’s where I met Arnel Pineda before he was discovered by Journey. 

Pineda was very poor before he was discovered but he has a unique voice like Perry. I met lots of musicians here and overseas with instruments specialties. Also with a gifted voice. 

Lots of them are very poor that they cannot support themselves.  Music business is very competitive that you don’t need a college degrees. 

Anyway I’m just sharing you my experience. Good luck.


----------



## charwin95

bodecea said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 300 of them head back to work. Heck the authorities were even kind enough to take them back to work.
> 
> ICE releases 300 of 680 detainees in Mississippi, some on 'humanitarian grounds'
> 
> 
> 
> Still want to hear about what they are doing with the owners.
Click to expand...


Own by Koch Foods. 

All I heard is they are cooperating. I’m sure will hear something by next week. 
I’m wondering if the same Koch brothers. 


Koch Foods Confirms Morton, Mississippi Facility Raided by ICE Agents

Koch Foods Confirms Morton, Mississippi Facility Raided by ICE Agents
August 08, 2019 12:54 PM Eastern Daylight Time
JACKSON, Miss.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Today, U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement’s (ICE) Homeland Security Investigations (HIS), in partnership with the U.S. Attorney’s Office for the Southern District of Mississippi, raided seven different Mississippi food processing plants, including Koch’s processing facility in Morton, Mississippi.


----------



## pknopp

charwin95 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 300 of them head back to work. Heck the authorities were even kind enough to take them back to work.
> 
> ICE releases 300 of 680 detainees in Mississippi, some on 'humanitarian grounds'
> 
> 
> 
> Still want to hear about what they are doing with the owners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Own by Koch Foods.
> 
> All I heard is they are cooperating. I’m sure will hear something by next week.
> I’m wondering if the same Koch brothers.
> 
> 
> Koch Foods Confirms Morton, Mississippi Facility Raided by ICE Agents
> 
> Koch Foods Confirms Morton, Mississippi Facility Raided by ICE Agents
> August 08, 2019 12:54 PM Eastern Daylight Time
> JACKSON, Miss.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Today, U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement’s (ICE) Homeland Security Investigations (HIS), in partnership with the U.S. Attorney’s Office for the Southern District of Mississippi, raided seven different Mississippi food processing plants, including Koch’s processing facility in Morton, Mississippi.
Click to expand...


 Different Koch but........

_
Koch Foods is not affiliated with the Koch brothers or Koch Industries, the Kansas-based energy and manufacturing conglomerate.

The billionaire owner keeps a low profile

Grendys, 57, who grew up in a Chicago bungalow, is worth $2.5 billion..................._

Mississippi ICE raids hit Koch Foods, a large suburban Chicago-based poultry processor that mostly flies under the radar

 Worth 2.5 billion but won't pay people here legally to work for him.


----------



## pknopp

As has been noted before.....


_The Trump administration has eagerly pursued arrests of undocumented immigrants over the last two years, culminating in a record-setting raid of Mississippi poultry plants this week. But the administration appears to have been far less aggressive in going after corporations involved in those cases.

Prosecuting corporations, as opposed to individual workers or managers, for immigration-related offenses was also relatively rare during the Obama administration but it has slowed further under the Trump administration, , _

https://www.washingtonpost.com/busi...y-trump-administration-charges-few-companies/


----------



## LilOlLady

Who is the blame for the* shooting in El Paso *and the *raids on busines*s that separated families? Those that *ignore our immigration laws by entering the country illegally *or *visa overstayers*. And the *Democrats t*hat encourage it*. Poverty is not an excuse to break the law. *If it were there are a lot of American in prison, separated from their kids, who committed crimes like dealing drugs to feed their families and some because businesses would prefer to hire illegal aliens, therefore, taking jobs from other minorities. Put the blame on where it belongs. Those who enter the country illegally which is just a *misdemeanor *but the effect is *costing taxpayer billions *while they still come. Why are more Americans not angry?


----------



## pknopp

LilOlLady said:


> Who is the blame for the* shooting in El Paso *and the *raids on busines*s that separated families? Those that *ignore our immigration laws by entering the country illegally *or *visa overstayers*. And the *Democrats t*hat encourage it*. Poverty is not an excuse to break the law. *If it were there are a lot of American in prison, separated from their kids, who committed crimes like dealing drugs to feed their families and some because businesses would prefer to hire illegal aliens, therefore, taking jobs from other minorities. Put the blame on where it belongs. Those who enter the country illegally which is just a *misdemeanor *but the effect is *costing taxpayer billions *while they still come. Why are more Americans not angry?





> Federal officials allege Koch was one of four companies "willfully and unlawfully" employing people who lack authorization to work in the U.S.


 
The Latest: Mississippi plant sets job fair after raid

 A business encourages workers to come for work and it's all the fault of those who come to better themselves?

 The government acknowledges that this business willingly broke the law and does nothing about them?

 Why am I not angry? I am angry that once again big business can break the law and nothing happens to them. Why aren't you?


----------



## pknopp

Something else I've noted for a long time.

_
At Pearl River Foods in Carthage, agents analyzed employee rolls and found that numerous workers were using stolen identities, Social Security cards that didn't match their names, or using Social Security cards treported to belong to dead people.

In at least two cases at Pearl River Foods, the allegedly stolen personal information came from people who discovered that someone else had applied for work under their names when they tried to apply for food assistance or unemployment benefits. _

Ankle monitors and informants: How ICE chose the 7 Mississippi food plants to raid

 The only way bogus S.S. numbers work is if people are willing to look the other way. It is not difficult to catch this.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

pknopp said:


> Something else I've noted for a long time.
> 
> 
> _At Pearl River Foods in Carthage, agents analyzed employee rolls and found that numerous workers were using stolen identities, Social Security cards that didn't match their names, or using Social Security cards treported to belong to dead people.
> 
> In at least two cases at Pearl River Foods, the allegedly stolen personal information came from people who discovered that someone else had applied for work under their names when they tried to apply for food assistance or unemployment benefits. _
> 
> Ankle monitors and informants: How ICE chose the 7 Mississippi food plants to raid
> 
> The only way bogus S.S. numbers work is if people are willing to look the other way. It is not difficult to catch this.



_At Pearl River Foods in Carthage, agents analyzed employee rolls and found that numerous workers were using stolen identities, Social Security cards that didn't match their names, or using Social Security cards reported to belong to dead people.

In at least two cases at Pearl River Foods, the allegedly stolen personal information came from people who discovered that someone else had applied for work under their names when they tried to apply for food assistance or unemployment benefits. _

Impossible...…..
charwin95


----------



## pknopp

Toddsterpatriot said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something else I've noted for a long time.
> 
> 
> _At Pearl River Foods in Carthage, agents analyzed employee rolls and found that numerous workers were using stolen identities, Social Security cards that didn't match their names, or using Social Security cards treported to belong to dead people.
> 
> In at least two cases at Pearl River Foods, the allegedly stolen personal information came from people who discovered that someone else had applied for work under their names when they tried to apply for food assistance or unemployment benefits. _
> 
> Ankle monitors and informants: How ICE chose the 7 Mississippi food plants to raid
> 
> The only way bogus S.S. numbers work is if people are willing to look the other way. It is not difficult to catch this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _At Pearl River Foods in Carthage, agents analyzed employee rolls and found that numerous workers were using stolen identities, Social Security cards that didn't match their names, or using Social Security cards reported to belong to dead people.
> 
> In at least two cases at Pearl River Foods, the allegedly stolen personal information came from people who discovered that someone else had applied for work under their names when they tried to apply for food assistance or unemployment benefits. _
> 
> Impossible...…..
> charwin95
Click to expand...

 
 I was told many times that it was impossible. That those who get their I.D.'s stolen are simply out of luck. Nothing will be done about it.

 It seems something can be done. Or at least partially.


----------



## Katniss

I don’t know how so many people in leadership can be so shortsighted.  Immigration is complicated because it’s sewn within the fabric of our ECONOMY.   

This stunt resolved nothing except to highlight how our country preys on the most vulnerable and desperate while looking the other way with employers and the most privileged. 

There’s a smart way to accomplish addressing illegal immigrants and workers.   This wasn’t the smart way.


----------



## pknopp

Katniss said:


> I don’t know how so many people in leadership can be so shortsighted.  Immigration is complicated because it’s sewn within the fabric of our ECONOMY.
> 
> This stunt resolved nothing except to highlight how our country preys on the most vulnerable and desperate while looking the other way with employers and the most privileged.
> 
> There’s a smart way to accomplish addressing illegal immigrants and workers.   This wasn’t the smart way.



 Arrested and then driven back to work. How is that anything but a stunt?


----------



## Katniss

pknopp said:


> Katniss said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know how so many people in leadership can be so shortsighted.  Immigration is complicated because it’s sewn within the fabric of our ECONOMY.
> 
> This stunt resolved nothing except to highlight how our country preys on the most vulnerable and desperate while looking the other way with employers and the most privileged.
> 
> There’s a smart way to accomplish addressing illegal immigrants and workers.   This wasn’t the smart way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arrested and then driven back to work. How is that anything but a stunt?
Click to expand...

And they got kids to cry........I guess that was the bonus.  

No one should feel good about how this happened.


----------



## pknopp

Katniss said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katniss said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know how so many people in leadership can be so shortsighted.  Immigration is complicated because it’s sewn within the fabric of our ECONOMY.
> 
> This stunt resolved nothing except to highlight how our country preys on the most vulnerable and desperate while looking the other way with employers and the most privileged.
> 
> There’s a smart way to accomplish addressing illegal immigrants and workers.   This wasn’t the smart way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arrested and then driven back to work. How is that anything but a stunt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And they got kids to cry........I guess that was the bonus.
> 
> No one should feel good about how this happened.
Click to expand...


 Many will defend it one way or the other. This is just another example of our unjust justice system. Justice has long ago thrown off her blinders and tilted the scales.


----------



## wamose

This is a grain of sand in the desert. They have 20 million more to go. And they can also deport their phony, crying kids too. And lets not forget the anti American scumbags that knowingly hired them. They need to be fined and jailed.


----------



## charwin95

wamose said:


> This is a grain of sand in the desert. They have 20 million more to go. And they can also deport their phony, crying kids too. And lets not forget the anti American scumbags that knowingly hired them. They need to be fined and jailed.



If we did all that.

Where and what groceries are you going to shop for your food? 
Where are you going to buy your chicken, pork fish? 
Who is going to plant and harvest for you? 
Who is going to clean chickens, cows and pigs? 
Who is going to wash your car? 
Who is going to cut your grass?
Who is going to clean you at convalescence home? 

Since you are very smart. Can you answer that? 

While you and the snowflakes are busy smoking weeds, making good money or playing roller blades.


----------



## elongobardi

Good.  I hope they scoop up thousands more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pknopp

Still no charges for the employer .........


----------



## charwin95

charwin95 said:


> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a grain of sand in the desert. They have 20 million more to go. And they can also deport their phony, crying kids too. And lets not forget the anti American scumbags that knowingly hired them. They need to be fined and jailed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we did all that.
> 
> Where and what groceries are you going to shop for your food?
> Where are you going to buy your chicken, pork fish?
> Who is going to plant and harvest for you?
> Who is going to clean chickens, cows and pigs?
> Who is going to wash your car?
> Who is going to cut your grass?
> Who is going to clean you at convalescence home?
> 
> Since you are very smart. Can you answer that?
> 
> While you and the snowflakes are busy smoking weeds, making good money or playing roller blades.
Click to expand...


Wamose ........ no rebuttal? Why is it that all these blabbering about anti immigrant when face with reality? They shut up. 

Why is that?


----------



## protectionist

pknopp said:


> Many will defend it one way or the other. This is just another example of our unjust justice system. Justice has long ago thrown off her blinders and tilted the scales.


You're saying it is _"unjust" _to enforce our laws ?


----------



## protectionist

charwin95 said:


> If we did all that.
> 
> Where and what groceries are you going to shop for your food?
> Where are you going to buy your chicken, pork fish?
> Who is going to plant and harvest for you?
> Who is going to clean chickens, cows and pigs?
> Who is going to wash your car?
> Who is going to cut your grass?
> Who is going to clean you at convalescence home?
> 
> Since you are very smart. Can you answer that?
> 
> While you and the snowflakes are busy smoking weeds, making good money or playing roller blades.


Why do you ask those questions ?  Did you think that Americans who are having 8 million jobs taken away from them, would not do those jobs ?  Is that what your liberal media has succeeding into duping you to believe ?


----------



## protectionist

pknopp said:


> Still no charges for the employer .........


I guess your liberal OMISSION media omitted that part. You really don't know why employers often are not charged ?


----------



## protectionist

Katniss said:


> And they got kids to cry........I guess that was the bonus.
> 
> No one should feel good about how this happened.


And your liberal OMMISION media didn't tell you how it happened either, right ?  Didn't mention George Soros ? Pueblo Sin Fronteras ? Freedom for Immigrants ?  La Unida Familia Latina ? Centro Sin Fronteras ? BAMN ?  National Day Laborer Organizing Network ?  Vicente Fox ? Mexico ?  Remittances$$$ ?  The recklessness of the kids parents ?

Group that escorts migrant caravans to U.S. border draws scrutiny

Pueblo Sin Fronteras


----------



## pknopp

protectionist said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many will defend it one way or the other. This is just another example of our unjust justice system. Justice has long ago thrown off her blinders and tilted the scales.
> 
> 
> 
> You're saying it is _"unjust" _to enforce our laws ?
Click to expand...


 Unfairly, yes.


----------



## pknopp

protectionist said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still no charges for the employer .........
> 
> 
> 
> I guess your liberal OMISSION media omitted that part. You really don't know why employers often are not charged ?
Click to expand...


 Because that is what we do. Make excuses and let them get away with it. An unjust system. I have no idea what the "media" has to do with that.

 It's odd though. I want out laws fully enforced here, you don't and I'm the "liberal"?


----------



## Katniss

protectionist said:


> Katniss said:
> 
> 
> 
> And they got kids to cry........I guess that was the bonus.
> 
> No one should feel good about how this happened.
> 
> 
> 
> And your liberal OMMISION media didn't tell you how it happened either, right ?  Didn't mention George Soros ? Pueblo Sin Fronteras ? Freedom for Immigrants ?  La Unida Familia Latina ? Centro Sin Fronteras ? BAMN ?  National Day Laborer Organizing Network ?  Vicente Fox ? Mexico ?  Remittances$$$ ?  The recklessness of the kids parents ?
> 
> Group that escorts migrant caravans to U.S. border draws scrutiny
> 
> Pueblo Sin Fronteras
Click to expand...


I generally don't acknowledge or respond to conspiracy theories or warped interpretations of discussions but your post brought a smile to my face this morning and just tickled me.


----------



## protectionist

pknopp said:


> Unfairly, yes.


That's ludicrous.  What's unfair ?  Our immigration laws are some of the most important laws we have, put in place by our ancestors to PROTECT US, from unbrideled, run-wild immigration. They are 100% just, and need more enforcement than they have.

Citizenship should be counted, and scrutinized carefully and as is done in other countries, and strictly required for voting in all elections.  People who disrespect our laws (and therefore us as well) should be thrown into the worst hell-hole prisons we can find.  It should be an especially high crime for them to bring children here, whether they are the real parents of the kids or not.

Asylum, like birthright citizenship has become a scam used by these invaders to play our system, It should be abolished entirely, and leaders of sanctuary cities should be jailed on the felonies they commit - US Code 8, Section 1324, or given the death penalty, depending on the severity of the circumstances.

Two million face statelessness as India publishes citizenship list

8 U.S. Code § 1324 -  Bringing in and harboring certain aliens

Harms of Immigration
1. Americans lose jobs. (especially Whites due to affirmative action).
2. Wage reduction.
3. Tax $ lost (due to off books work + lower wages paid).
4. Remittance $$$ lost. ($138 Billion/year).
5. Tax $$ lost to immigrants on welfare.
6. Increased crime.
7. Increased traffic congestion.
8. Increased pollution.
9. Overcrowding in hospital ERs.
10. Overcrowding in recreational facilities.
11. Overcrowding in government offices.
12. Overcrowding in schools.
13. Decrease in funds available for entitlements.
14. Cultural erosion.
15. Overuse of scarce resources (oil, gasoline, fresh water, jobs, electricity, food, etc)
16. Introduction of foreign diseases
17. Influx of terrorists.
18. Wildfires
19. Litter
20. Housing saturation.
21. Excessively high housing costs.


----------



## protectionist

Katniss said:


> I generally don't acknowledge or respond to conspiracy theories or warped interpretations of discussions but your post brought a smile to my face this morning and just tickled me.


It doesn't do you any good to talk about smiling, regarding FACTS that you laughably use your totally played out catchphrase (conspiracy theory) on.  The American people are aware of these facts, even if all you leftist, information-deprived airheads aren't.  

Pretending that reality isn't reality, fell on its face a long time ago.


----------



## protectionist

pknopp said:


> Because that is what we do. Make excuses and let them get away with it. An unjust system. I have no idea what the "media" has to do with that.
> 
> It's odd though. I want out laws fully enforced here, you don't and I'm the "liberal"?


I don't know where you get the idea that I don't want laws enforced. You are the one who supports sanctuary cities, no ?  You are the one who supports a misrepresentation of the 14th amendment (aka birthright citizenship). no ?  And you are the one who supports decriminalization of US Code 8, section 1325 (entry without inspection), no ?

I support ALL laws pertaining to immigration including IRCA (arresting illegal employers).

Only difference between you and me, is that I follow conservative media, and thus get the FULL STORY of what is going on, as opposed to liberals, whose media OMITS things they don't want you to know.

One example is the reason why employers so often don't get charged, when their illegal employees do.  It's due to the IRCA law requiring_* "knowingly hiring",*_ as employers are often duped by fraudulent documents (as "common as leaves on trees"), utilizing modern technology.  Thus, investigations are time-consuming and convictions are difficult, if not impossible, to achieve.

Consequently, courts are reluctant to take up the cases, having experienced a heavily unbalanced record of dismissals in the past, for insufficient evidence. If you have any idea of how to help the courts prove that employers hired illegal aliens KNOWINGLY, fine, let's hear it.


----------



## pknopp

protectionist said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfairly, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> That's ludicrous.  What's unfair ?
Click to expand...

 
 When the employee that commits a misdemeanor get prosecuted but when the employer that commits a felony goes free.


----------



## protectionist

pknopp said:


> When the employee that commits a misdemeanor get prosecuted but when the employer that commits a felony goes free.


I just explained to you why/how that happens, in the preceding post (# 319).  

Read it ( and get a free education)


----------



## pknopp

protectionist said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because that is what we do. Make excuses and let them get away with it. An unjust system. I have no idea what the "media" has to do with that.
> 
> It's odd though. I want out laws fully enforced here, you don't and I'm the "liberal"?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know where you get the idea that I don't want laws enforced. You are the one who supports sanctuary cities, no ?
Click to expand...

 
 There is no such thing.



> You are the one who supports a misrepresentation of the 14th amendment (aka birthright citizenship). no ?  And you are the one who supports decriminalization of US Code 8, section 1325 (entry without inspection), no ?


 
 The fact is, the courts have disagreed with your "interpretation" of the 14th.



> I support ALL laws pertaining to immigration including IRCA (arresting illegal employers).


 
 Yet you still support the one that will not do that.



> Only difference between you and me, is that I follow conservative media, and thus get the FULL STORY of what is going on, as opposed to liberals, whose media OMITS things they don't want you to know.


 
 This media you say you follow has not informed you on previous supreme court rulings.



> One example is the reason why employers so often don't get charged, when their illegal employees do.  It's due to the IRCA law requiring_* "knowingly hiring",*_ as employers are often duped by fraudulent documents (as "common as leaves on trees"), utilizing modern technology.  Thus, investigations are time-consuming and convictions are difficult, if not impossible, to achieve.
> 
> Consequently, courts are reluctant to take up the cases, having experienced a heavily unbalanced record of dismissals in the past, for insufficient evidence. If you have any idea of how to help the courts prove that employers hired illegal aliens KNOWINGLY, fine, let's hear it.


 
 I've shown where Wal Mart was charged and there was no way they knew. You also DO NOT employ 260 illegals and not know it. You support making excuses for employers. As long as that is done, I'm going to support those accepting the jobs as much.


----------



## pknopp

protectionist said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the employee that commits a misdemeanor get prosecuted but when the employer that commits a felony goes free.
> 
> 
> 
> I just explained to you why/how that happens, in the preceding post (# 319).
> 
> Read it ( and get a free education)
Click to expand...


 You are doing nothing but making excuses. Those Trump employed said they knew. Why not let them testify?


----------



## MaryL

That's all? Regan gave them the First Amnesty. Boy did that snowball.  So now we gave life 7 bazillion Mexicans  amnesty. But My European Jewish Catholic forefathers had to jump through all the immigration hoops. Fuck them  Mexicans are better. How or why, no matter.


----------



## protectionist

pknopp said:


> There is no such thing.
> 
> The fact is, the courts have disagreed with your "interpretation" of the 14th.
> 
> Yet you still support the one that will not do that.
> 
> This media you say you follow has not informed you on previous supreme court rulings.
> 
> I've shown where Wal Mart was charged and there was no way they knew. You also DO NOT employ 260 illegals and not know it. You support making excuses for employers. As long as that is done, I'm going to support those accepting the jobs as much.


1. You are claiming there is no such thing as sanctuary cities ? Tell that to the dozens of Democrat senators who voted against a sanctuary city bill, last year.

Dems block Senate vote on sanctuary cities

2.  I DON'T HAVE an interpretation of the 14th amendment. I simply state it as it was designed and intended by it's author, Sen. Jacob Howard, in 1866.





_"[E]very person born within the limits of the United State, and subject to their jurisdiction, is by virtue of natural law and national law a citizen of the United States. *This will not, of course, include persons born in the United States who are foreigners, aliens, *who belong to the families of ambassadors or foreign ministers accredited to the government of the United States, but will include every other class of person."_[9]

3.  Well, would you wish to imprison employers who really DID NOT KNOW when they were hiring illegal aliens ?  Here's where the courts don't agree with YOU.

4.  The media I watch has informed me of everything, including SCOTUS rulings.

5.  I have no apologies about anything I support or oppose regarding employer hiring of illegal aliens. IF they knowingly hire illegals, imprison them, and throw the book at them. But only then.  Criminal INTENT is a basic principle of US law.  It applies to far more than IRCA.


----------



## protectionist

pknopp said:


> You are doing nothing but making excuses. Those Trump employed said they knew. Why not let them testify?


Oh, well we all know how truthful, reputable, and honest illegal aliens are.


----------



## ptbw forever

Golfing Gator said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a single owner or high management person will spend a day in jail. The company will at most, pay a token fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which is why it never gets any better.
Click to expand...

And it is primarily Democrats who make sure it doesn't get better.


----------



## skye

GOD BLESS ICE.


----------



## ptbw forever

Mr Clean said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans can take those jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Complete with Union wages and benefits.
Click to expand...

Fuck unions.

And I say this as a union employee.


----------



## ptbw forever

White_MAGA_Man said:


> Breaking News Update!
> 
> Insanity from the Negro mayor!
> 
> Jackson Mayor Calls on Churches to Protect Illegal Aliens After Massive ICE Raids Net 680 Suspected Illegals Working at Mississippi Chicken Plants


And just like that Democrats lost another talking point.

Now they are for illegal aliens in every way possible.


----------



## pknopp

protectionist said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing.
> 
> The fact is, the courts have disagreed with your "interpretation" of the 14th.
> 
> Yet you still support the one that will not do that.
> 
> This media you say you follow has not informed you on previous supreme court rulings.
> 
> I've shown where Wal Mart was charged and there was no way they knew. You also DO NOT employ 260 illegals and not know it. You support making excuses for employers. As long as that is done, I'm going to support those accepting the jobs as much.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You are claiming there is no such thing as sanctuary cities ? Tell that to the dozens of Democrat senators who voted against a sanctuary city bill, last year.
> 
> Dems block Senate vote on sanctuary cities
Click to expand...

 
 Politics. There is no such thing.



> 2.  I DON'T HAVE an interpretation of the 14th amendment. I simply state it as it was designed and intended by it's author, Sen. Jacob Howard, in 1866.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"[E]very person born within the limits of the United State, and subject to their jurisdiction, is by virtue of natural law and national law a citizen of the United States. *This will not, of course, include persons born in the United States who are foreigners, aliens, *who belong to the families of ambassadors or foreign ministers accredited to the government of the United States, but will include every other class of person."_[9]


 
 What you consider is worthless, really, same with me. The court has ruled on this. That's all that matters. 



> 3.  Well, would you wish to imprison employers who really DID NOT KNOW when they were hiring illegal aliens ?  Here's where the courts don't agree with YOU.


 
 You don't have 260 illegals working for you and not know. The ones that were hired at Trump's place say they employer did know. Why not let them testify?



> 4.  The media I watch has informed me of everything, including SCOTUS rulings.
> 
> 5.  I have no apologies about anything I support or oppose regarding employer hiring of illegal aliens. IF they knowingly hire illegals, imprison them, and throw the book at them. But only then.  Criminal INTENT is a basic principle of US law.  It applies to far more than IRCA.



 Politicians could pass mandatory e-verify tomorrow. They don't even speak the word. They are going to do nothing about the employers. You still support them. I'm going to support the people.


----------



## pknopp

protectionist said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are doing nothing but making excuses. Those Trump employed said they knew. Why not let them testify?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, well we all know how truthful, reputable, and honest illegal aliens are.
> 
> View attachment 276917
Click to expand...

 
 Let them testify.


----------



## Katniss

protectionist said:


> Katniss said:
> 
> 
> 
> I generally don't acknowledge or respond to conspiracy theories or warped interpretations of discussions but your post brought a smile to my face this morning and just tickled me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't do you any good to talk about smiling, regarding FACTS that you laughably use your totally played out catchphrase (conspiracy theory) on.  The American people are aware of these facts, even if all you leftist, information-deprived airheads aren't.
> 
> Pretending that reality isn't reality, fell on its face a long time ago.
Click to expand...


Dude - you need to move away from labeling members you've had very little history or interaction with.   I'm not a liberal although I admit there are some left leaning policies I would support.  I like to consider multiple approaches to situations and then choose which will be represent my position.  I'm not going to support something only because that's the position a party tells me I have to support.

You and I probably agree on quite a number of issues but we'll never know because you insulted me from the start.

Your hate is blaring AND that's what makes me smile.  Any legitimate point you were making was lost.   shrug

Maybe there's another seed on this site where we'll have better luck having a discussion.


----------



## ph3iron

Terri4Trump said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> do the last 3 and there is no need to waste money on a wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a fantasy. People will always try to cross regardless of how strongly you do the other things.
> The wall cuts down the burden on the follow up law enforcement strategies. And the wall is far cheaper in the long run.
Click to expand...


Glad you have the long term data.
I thought there were more people going south than coming north


----------



## ph3iron

Katniss said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katniss said:
> 
> 
> 
> I generally don't acknowledge or respond to conspiracy theories or warped interpretations of discussions but your post brought a smile to my face this morning and just tickled me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't do you any good to talk about smiling, regarding FACTS that you laughably use your totally played out catchphrase (conspiracy theory) on.  The American people are aware of these facts, even if all you leftist, information-deprived airheads aren't.
> 
> Pretending that reality isn't reality, fell on its face a long time ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude - you need to move away from labeling members you've had very little history or interaction with.   I'm not a liberal although I admit there are some left leaning policies I would support.  I like to consider multiple approaches to situations and then choose which will be represent my position.  I'm not going to support something only because that's the position a party tells me I have to support.
> 
> You and I probably agree on quite a number of issues but we'll never know because you insulted me from the start.
> 
> Your hate is blaring AND that's what makes me smile.  Any legitimate point you were making was lost.   shrug
> 
> Maybe there's another seed on this site where we'll have better luck having a discussion.
Click to expand...

Wow a member who looks at both sides??
Haven't seen that since my research days.
The old white farts here just repeat knees news and breitbart.
Congrats


----------



## protectionist

pknopp said:


> Politics. There is no such thing.
> 
> What you consider is worthless, really, same with me. The court has ruled on this. That's all that matters.
> 
> You don't have 260 illegals working for you and not know. The ones that were hired at Trump's place say they employer did know. Why not let them testify?
> Politicians could pass mandatory e-verify tomorrow. They don't even speak the word. They are going to do nothing about the employers. You still support them. I'm going to support the people.


1.  There IS a such thing as politics. 

2.  No. That is NOT all that matters.  What the author of the 14th amendment said MATTERS - that is what defines what the amendment ism, and a new SCOTUS can blow the preceding ruling out of the water any time it so desires.

3.  You could have 2000 illegals working for you and not know. What the ones that were hired at Trump's place say, doesn't mean squat.  Illegal aliens are dishonest lawbreakers without an ounce of decency or credibility.

4.  You shouldn't be supporting _"people"_. You should be supporting AMERICAN people, and American law.
And I guess you think I don't know what's going on, do you ?  Thought you could throw that little E-Verify thing past me, did you ? You were wrong.  E-Verify was supported by Trump in 2017, and the bill proposed to make it mandatory, was proposed by Republicans (Representatives Lamar Smith (R-Tex.) and Ken Calvert (R-Cal.), and opposed by Democrats, and a few corrupt RINOs

While men like Charles Schumer of New York give long-winded speeches about how he cherishes America, he takes his knife out and stabs every citizen in the back.  While Nancy Pelosi and Diane Feinstein in California promise to serve Americans in their speeches, they take out the cutting board and hack up Americans’ jobs, quality of life and standard of living in favor of illegal aliens.  While Paul Ryan of Wisconsin looks nice and promises to support the American worker, he squashed, suppressed and destroyed E-Verify every year he served as Speaker of the House of Representatives of the United States of America.

Yeah, it could be passed tomorrow.  And it could've been passed 2 years ago, if illegal alien loving Democrats, and a few Rinos hadn't opposed it.

Mandatory E-Verify under Consideration in Congress | Immigration Blog

E-Verify Would Stop Illegal Immigration:  But Congress Won’t Pass It


----------



## protectionist

Katniss said:


> Dude - you need to move away from labeling members you've had very little history or interaction with.   I'm not a liberal although I admit there are some left leaning policies I would support.  I like to consider multiple approaches to situations and then choose which will be represent my position.  I'm not going to support something only because that's the position a party tells me I have to support.
> 
> You and I probably agree on quite a number of issues but we'll never know because you insulted me from the start.
> 
> Your hate is blaring AND that's what makes me smile.  Any legitimate point you were making was lost.   shrug
> 
> Maybe there's another seed on this site where we'll have better luck having a discussion.


You would be better off debating me, than running away from me.  Pretending to be all pious and high & mighty, doesn't answer posters' posts.  It merely indicates a lack of confidence.


----------



## protectionist

ph3iron said:


> Wow a member who looks at both sides??
> Haven't seen that since my research days.
> The old white farts here just repeat knees news and breitbart.
> Congrats


Anti-white *racist.* Anti-old people *ageist*.  

What other bigotry does this poster maintain ?


----------



## protectionist

pknopp said:


> Let them testify.



As usual, illegal alien lovers don't care about honesty, or what's right.

Oh, well we all know how truthful, reputable, and honest illegal aliens are.







​


----------



## protectionist

ptbw forever said:


> Fuck unions.
> 
> And I say this as a union employee.


I remember when I worked in a hotel and joined the union.  Union guy used to come around and collect due$ from me every 2 months. One day I asked him, what am I getting for these dues payments I've made ?  I don't see anything happening.

His answer was Uh...…………….uh...…...uh.  And then he left.


----------



## pknopp

protectionist said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Politics. There is no such thing.
> 
> What you consider is worthless, really, same with me. The court has ruled on this. That's all that matters.
> 
> You don't have 260 illegals working for you and not know. The ones that were hired at Trump's place say they employer did know. Why not let them testify?
> Politicians could pass mandatory e-verify tomorrow. They don't even speak the word. They are going to do nothing about the employers. You still support them. I'm going to support the people.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  There IS a such thing as politics.
> 
> 2.  No. That is NOT all that matters.  What the author of the 14th amendment said MATTERS - that is what defines what the amendment ism, and a new SCOTUS can blow the preceding ruling out of the water any time it so desires.
> 
> 3.  You could have 2000 illegals working for you and not know. What the ones that were hired at Trump's place say, doesn't mean squat.  Illegal aliens are dishonest lawbreakers without an ounce of decency or credibility.
> 
> 4.  You shouldn't be supporting _"people"_. You should be supporting AMERICAN people, and American law.
> And I guess you think I don't know what's going on, do you ?  Thought you could throw that little E-Verify thing past me, did you ? You were wrong.  E-Verify was supported by Trump in 2017, and the bill proposed to make it mandatory, was proposed by Republicans (Representatives Lamar Smith (R-Tex.) and Ken Calvert (R-Cal.), and opposed by Democrats, and a few corrupt RINOs
> 
> While men like Charles Schumer of New York give long-winded speeches about how he cherishes America, he takes his knife out and stabs every citizen in the back.  While Nancy Pelosi and Diane Feinstein in California promise to serve Americans in their speeches, they take out the cutting board and hack up Americans’ jobs, quality of life and standard of living in favor of illegal aliens.  While Paul Ryan of Wisconsin looks nice and promises to support the American worker, he squashed, suppressed and destroyed E-Verify every year he served as Speaker of the House of Representatives of the United States of America.
> 
> Yeah, it could be passed tomorrow.  And it could've been passed 2 years ago, if illegal alien loving Democrats, and a few Rinos hadn't opposed it.
> 
> Mandatory E-Verify under Consideration in Congress | Immigration Blog
> 
> E-Verify Would Stop Illegal Immigration:  But Congress Won’t Pass It
Click to expand...


 I support people. Period.


----------



## Katniss

protectionist said:


> Katniss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude - you need to move away from labeling members you've had very little history or interaction with.   I'm not a liberal although I admit there are some left leaning policies I would support.  I like to consider multiple approaches to situations and then choose which will be represent my position.  I'm not going to support something only because that's the position a party tells me I have to support.
> 
> You and I probably agree on quite a number of issues but we'll never know because you insulted me from the start.
> 
> Your hate is blaring AND that's what makes me smile.  Any legitimate point you were making was lost.   shrug
> 
> Maybe there's another seed on this site where we'll have better luck having a discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> You would be better off debating me, than running away from me.  Pretending to be all pious and high & mighty, doesn't answer posters' posts.  It merely indicates a lack of confidence.
Click to expand...


If I'm being pious then you should be glad I've chosen not to engage you on this topic.  (wink)

Believe me......I don't lack confidence.


----------



## Correll

pknopp said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Politics. There is no such thing.
> 
> What you consider is worthless, really, same with me. The court has ruled on this. That's all that matters.
> 
> You don't have 260 illegals working for you and not know. The ones that were hired at Trump's place say they employer did know. Why not let them testify?
> Politicians could pass mandatory e-verify tomorrow. They don't even speak the word. They are going to do nothing about the employers. You still support them. I'm going to support the people.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  There IS a such thing as politics.
> 
> 2.  No. That is NOT all that matters.  What the author of the 14th amendment said MATTERS - that is what defines what the amendment ism, and a new SCOTUS can blow the preceding ruling out of the water any time it so desires.
> 
> 3.  You could have 2000 illegals working for you and not know. What the ones that were hired at Trump's place say, doesn't mean squat.  Illegal aliens are dishonest lawbreakers without an ounce of decency or credibility.
> 
> 4.  You shouldn't be supporting _"people"_. You should be supporting AMERICAN people, and American law.
> And I guess you think I don't know what's going on, do you ?  Thought you could throw that little E-Verify thing past me, did you ? You were wrong.  E-Verify was supported by Trump in 2017, and the bill proposed to make it mandatory, was proposed by Republicans (Representatives Lamar Smith (R-Tex.) and Ken Calvert (R-Cal.), and opposed by Democrats, and a few corrupt RINOs
> 
> While men like Charles Schumer of New York give long-winded speeches about how he cherishes America, he takes his knife out and stabs every citizen in the back.  While Nancy Pelosi and Diane Feinstein in California promise to serve Americans in their speeches, they take out the cutting board and hack up Americans’ jobs, quality of life and standard of living in favor of illegal aliens.  While Paul Ryan of Wisconsin looks nice and promises to support the American worker, he squashed, suppressed and destroyed E-Verify every year he served as Speaker of the House of Representatives of the United States of America.
> 
> Yeah, it could be passed tomorrow.  And it could've been passed 2 years ago, if illegal alien loving Democrats, and a few Rinos hadn't opposed it.
> 
> Mandatory E-Verify under Consideration in Congress | Immigration Blog
> 
> E-Verify Would Stop Illegal Immigration:  But Congress Won’t Pass It
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I support people. Period.
Click to expand...


That is an immoral and unfair position.


----------



## pknopp

Correll said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Politics. There is no such thing.
> 
> What you consider is worthless, really, same with me. The court has ruled on this. That's all that matters.
> 
> You don't have 260 illegals working for you and not know. The ones that were hired at Trump's place say they employer did know. Why not let them testify?
> Politicians could pass mandatory e-verify tomorrow. They don't even speak the word. They are going to do nothing about the employers. You still support them. I'm going to support the people.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  There IS a such thing as politics.
> 
> 2.  No. That is NOT all that matters.  What the author of the 14th amendment said MATTERS - that is what defines what the amendment ism, and a new SCOTUS can blow the preceding ruling out of the water any time it so desires.
> 
> 3.  You could have 2000 illegals working for you and not know. What the ones that were hired at Trump's place say, doesn't mean squat.  Illegal aliens are dishonest lawbreakers without an ounce of decency or credibility.
> 
> 4.  You shouldn't be supporting _"people"_. You should be supporting AMERICAN people, and American law.
> And I guess you think I don't know what's going on, do you ?  Thought you could throw that little E-Verify thing past me, did you ? You were wrong.  E-Verify was supported by Trump in 2017, and the bill proposed to make it mandatory, was proposed by Republicans (Representatives Lamar Smith (R-Tex.) and Ken Calvert (R-Cal.), and opposed by Democrats, and a few corrupt RINOs
> 
> While men like Charles Schumer of New York give long-winded speeches about how he cherishes America, he takes his knife out and stabs every citizen in the back.  While Nancy Pelosi and Diane Feinstein in California promise to serve Americans in their speeches, they take out the cutting board and hack up Americans’ jobs, quality of life and standard of living in favor of illegal aliens.  While Paul Ryan of Wisconsin looks nice and promises to support the American worker, he squashed, suppressed and destroyed E-Verify every year he served as Speaker of the House of Representatives of the United States of America.
> 
> Yeah, it could be passed tomorrow.  And it could've been passed 2 years ago, if illegal alien loving Democrats, and a few Rinos hadn't opposed it.
> 
> Mandatory E-Verify under Consideration in Congress | Immigration Blog
> 
> E-Verify Would Stop Illegal Immigration:  But Congress Won’t Pass It
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I support people. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is an immoral and unfair position.
Click to expand...


 Lol....supporting people is immoral. If you say so.


----------



## Correll

pknopp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Politics. There is no such thing.
> 
> What you consider is worthless, really, same with me. The court has ruled on this. That's all that matters.
> 
> You don't have 260 illegals working for you and not know. The ones that were hired at Trump's place say they employer did know. Why not let them testify?
> Politicians could pass mandatory e-verify tomorrow. They don't even speak the word. They are going to do nothing about the employers. You still support them. I'm going to support the people.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  There IS a such thing as politics.
> 
> 2.  No. That is NOT all that matters.  What the author of the 14th amendment said MATTERS - that is what defines what the amendment ism, and a new SCOTUS can blow the preceding ruling out of the water any time it so desires.
> 
> 3.  You could have 2000 illegals working for you and not know. What the ones that were hired at Trump's place say, doesn't mean squat.  Illegal aliens are dishonest lawbreakers without an ounce of decency or credibility.
> 
> 4.  You shouldn't be supporting _"people"_. You should be supporting AMERICAN people, and American law.
> And I guess you think I don't know what's going on, do you ?  Thought you could throw that little E-Verify thing past me, did you ? You were wrong.  E-Verify was supported by Trump in 2017, and the bill proposed to make it mandatory, was proposed by Republicans (Representatives Lamar Smith (R-Tex.) and Ken Calvert (R-Cal.), and opposed by Democrats, and a few corrupt RINOs
> 
> While men like Charles Schumer of New York give long-winded speeches about how he cherishes America, he takes his knife out and stabs every citizen in the back.  While Nancy Pelosi and Diane Feinstein in California promise to serve Americans in their speeches, they take out the cutting board and hack up Americans’ jobs, quality of life and standard of living in favor of illegal aliens.  While Paul Ryan of Wisconsin looks nice and promises to support the American worker, he squashed, suppressed and destroyed E-Verify every year he served as Speaker of the House of Representatives of the United States of America.
> 
> Yeah, it could be passed tomorrow.  And it could've been passed 2 years ago, if illegal alien loving Democrats, and a few Rinos hadn't opposed it.
> 
> Mandatory E-Verify under Consideration in Congress | Immigration Blog
> 
> E-Verify Would Stop Illegal Immigration:  But Congress Won’t Pass It
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I support people. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is an immoral and unfair position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol....supporting people is immoral. If you say so.
Click to expand...



It is because you are supporting other people at the expense of your own, and in doing so, depriving them of the same rights, that everyone else has.


Obviously.


Don't play stupid with me. It is a waste of my time.


----------



## pknopp

Correll said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Politics. There is no such thing.
> 
> What you consider is worthless, really, same with me. The court has ruled on this. That's all that matters.
> 
> You don't have 260 illegals working for you and not know. The ones that were hired at Trump's place say they employer did know. Why not let them testify?
> Politicians could pass mandatory e-verify tomorrow. They don't even speak the word. They are going to do nothing about the employers. You still support them. I'm going to support the people.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  There IS a such thing as politics.
> 
> 2.  No. That is NOT all that matters.  What the author of the 14th amendment said MATTERS - that is what defines what the amendment ism, and a new SCOTUS can blow the preceding ruling out of the water any time it so desires.
> 
> 3.  You could have 2000 illegals working for you and not know. What the ones that were hired at Trump's place say, doesn't mean squat.  Illegal aliens are dishonest lawbreakers without an ounce of decency or credibility.
> 
> 4.  You shouldn't be supporting _"people"_. You should be supporting AMERICAN people, and American law.
> And I guess you think I don't know what's going on, do you ?  Thought you could throw that little E-Verify thing past me, did you ? You were wrong.  E-Verify was supported by Trump in 2017, and the bill proposed to make it mandatory, was proposed by Republicans (Representatives Lamar Smith (R-Tex.) and Ken Calvert (R-Cal.), and opposed by Democrats, and a few corrupt RINOs
> 
> While men like Charles Schumer of New York give long-winded speeches about how he cherishes America, he takes his knife out and stabs every citizen in the back.  While Nancy Pelosi and Diane Feinstein in California promise to serve Americans in their speeches, they take out the cutting board and hack up Americans’ jobs, quality of life and standard of living in favor of illegal aliens.  While Paul Ryan of Wisconsin looks nice and promises to support the American worker, he squashed, suppressed and destroyed E-Verify every year he served as Speaker of the House of Representatives of the United States of America.
> 
> Yeah, it could be passed tomorrow.  And it could've been passed 2 years ago, if illegal alien loving Democrats, and a few Rinos hadn't opposed it.
> 
> Mandatory E-Verify under Consideration in Congress | Immigration Blog
> 
> E-Verify Would Stop Illegal Immigration:  But Congress Won’t Pass It
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I support people. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is an immoral and unfair position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol....supporting people is immoral. If you say so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is because you are supporting other people at the expense of your own, and in doing so, depriving them of the same rights, that everyone else has.
> 
> 
> Obviously.
> 
> 
> Don't play stupid with me. It is a waste of my time.
Click to expand...


 I support people the way you support corrupt businesses.


----------



## Correll

pknopp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  There IS a such thing as politics.
> 
> 2.  No. That is NOT all that matters.  What the author of the 14th amendment said MATTERS - that is what defines what the amendment ism, and a new SCOTUS can blow the preceding ruling out of the water any time it so desires.
> 
> 3.  You could have 2000 illegals working for you and not know. What the ones that were hired at Trump's place say, doesn't mean squat.  Illegal aliens are dishonest lawbreakers without an ounce of decency or credibility.
> 
> 4.  You shouldn't be supporting _"people"_. You should be supporting AMERICAN people, and American law.
> And I guess you think I don't know what's going on, do you ?  Thought you could throw that little E-Verify thing past me, did you ? You were wrong.  E-Verify was supported by Trump in 2017, and the bill proposed to make it mandatory, was proposed by Republicans (Representatives Lamar Smith (R-Tex.) and Ken Calvert (R-Cal.), and opposed by Democrats, and a few corrupt RINOs
> 
> While men like Charles Schumer of New York give long-winded speeches about how he cherishes America, he takes his knife out and stabs every citizen in the back.  While Nancy Pelosi and Diane Feinstein in California promise to serve Americans in their speeches, they take out the cutting board and hack up Americans’ jobs, quality of life and standard of living in favor of illegal aliens.  While Paul Ryan of Wisconsin looks nice and promises to support the American worker, he squashed, suppressed and destroyed E-Verify every year he served as Speaker of the House of Representatives of the United States of America.
> 
> Yeah, it could be passed tomorrow.  And it could've been passed 2 years ago, if illegal alien loving Democrats, and a few Rinos hadn't opposed it.
> 
> Mandatory E-Verify under Consideration in Congress | Immigration Blog
> 
> E-Verify Would Stop Illegal Immigration:  But Congress Won’t Pass It
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I support people. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is an immoral and unfair position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol....supporting people is immoral. If you say so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is because you are supporting other people at the expense of your own, and in doing so, depriving them of the same rights, that everyone else has.
> 
> 
> Obviously.
> 
> 
> Don't play stupid with me. It is a waste of my time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I support people the way you support corrupt businesses.
Click to expand...



THat made no sense, and my point stands.


It is because you are supporting other people at the expense of your own, and in doing so, depriving them of the same rights, that everyone else has.


----------



## pknopp

Correll said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> I support people. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is an immoral and unfair position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol....supporting people is immoral. If you say so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is because you are supporting other people at the expense of your own, and in doing so, depriving them of the same rights, that everyone else has.
> 
> 
> Obviously.
> 
> 
> Don't play stupid with me. It is a waste of my time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I support people the way you support corrupt businesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THat made no sense, and my point stands.
> 
> 
> It is because you are supporting other people at the expense of your own, and in doing so, depriving them of the same rights, that everyone else has.
Click to expand...

 
 People are people. Period.


----------



## Correll

pknopp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is an immoral and unfair position.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol....supporting people is immoral. If you say so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is because you are supporting other people at the expense of your own, and in doing so, depriving them of the same rights, that everyone else has.
> 
> 
> Obviously.
> 
> 
> Don't play stupid with me. It is a waste of my time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I support people the way you support corrupt businesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THat made no sense, and my point stands.
> 
> 
> It is because you are supporting other people at the expense of your own, and in doing so, depriving them of the same rights, that everyone else has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People are people. Period.
Click to expand...



Every other nation out there, is pursuing policies based on what will benefit their people. 

When you support policy based on the idea that "people are people, period" all you and people like you are doing, is depriving one group of people, ie your fellow citizens,


of the same rights that everyone else has.



That is unfair to your fellow Americans, and it is immoral, because you are not living up to your responsibility to them.


----------



## pknopp

Correll said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol....supporting people is immoral. If you say so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is because you are supporting other people at the expense of your own, and in doing so, depriving them of the same rights, that everyone else has.
> 
> 
> Obviously.
> 
> 
> Don't play stupid with me. It is a waste of my time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I support people the way you support corrupt businesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THat made no sense, and my point stands.
> 
> 
> It is because you are supporting other people at the expense of your own, and in doing so, depriving them of the same rights, that everyone else has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People are people. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Every other nation out there, is pursuing policies based on what will benefit their people.
> 
> When you support policy based on the idea that "people are people, period" all you and people like you are doing, is depriving one group of people, ie your fellow citizens,
> 
> 
> of the same rights that everyone else has.
> 
> 
> 
> That is unfair to your fellow Americans, and it is immoral, because you are not living up to your responsibility to them.
Click to expand...


_"We hold these truths to be self-evident, that *all men are created equal*, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the Pursuit of Happiness. _


----------



## Correll

pknopp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is because you are supporting other people at the expense of your own, and in doing so, depriving them of the same rights, that everyone else has.
> 
> 
> Obviously.
> 
> 
> Don't play stupid with me. It is a waste of my time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I support people the way you support corrupt businesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THat made no sense, and my point stands.
> 
> 
> It is because you are supporting other people at the expense of your own, and in doing so, depriving them of the same rights, that everyone else has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People are people. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Every other nation out there, is pursuing policies based on what will benefit their people.
> 
> When you support policy based on the idea that "people are people, period" all you and people like you are doing, is depriving one group of people, ie your fellow citizens,
> 
> 
> of the same rights that everyone else has.
> 
> 
> 
> That is unfair to your fellow Americans, and it is immoral, because you are not living up to your responsibility to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _"We hold these truths to be self-evident, that *all men are created equal*, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the Pursuit of Happiness. _
Click to expand...



Yep. All men have the right to expect that their government will protect their right to life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness.



Mexicans expect their government to do that for them. El Salvadorians expect their government to do that for them. 


Americans have that right too. But people like you are sabotaging it, with your crazy anti-nationalism ideas.


No one else is playing your game. All you are doing it fucking your fellow American citizens.


----------



## pknopp

Correll said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> I support people the way you support corrupt businesses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THat made no sense, and my point stands.
> 
> 
> It is because you are supporting other people at the expense of your own, and in doing so, depriving them of the same rights, that everyone else has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People are people. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Every other nation out there, is pursuing policies based on what will benefit their people.
> 
> When you support policy based on the idea that "people are people, period" all you and people like you are doing, is depriving one group of people, ie your fellow citizens,
> 
> 
> of the same rights that everyone else has.
> 
> 
> 
> That is unfair to your fellow Americans, and it is immoral, because you are not living up to your responsibility to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _"We hold these truths to be self-evident, that *all men are created equal*, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the Pursuit of Happiness. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. All men have the right to expect that their government will protect their right to life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness.
Click to expand...

 
 That's not what it says.


----------



## Correll

pknopp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> THat made no sense, and my point stands.
> 
> 
> It is because you are supporting other people at the expense of your own, and in doing so, depriving them of the same rights, that everyone else has.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People are people. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Every other nation out there, is pursuing policies based on what will benefit their people.
> 
> When you support policy based on the idea that "people are people, period" all you and people like you are doing, is depriving one group of people, ie your fellow citizens,
> 
> 
> of the same rights that everyone else has.
> 
> 
> 
> That is unfair to your fellow Americans, and it is immoral, because you are not living up to your responsibility to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _"We hold these truths to be self-evident, that *all men are created equal*, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the Pursuit of Happiness. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. All men have the right to expect that their government will protect their right to life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not what it says.
Click to expand...


Dude. Are you serious?


The Declaration of Independence: Full text


 "all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness. — That to secure these rights, Governments are instituted among Men, "



Government*S*, plural. To secure those rights for the citizens of the respective governments. 


Like I said. 


And like you, with your crazy anti-nationalism ideas, are sabotaging. 



But only for Americans.


Everyone else on the planet, they have governments that are trying to secure for their citizens, the ability to pursue happiness. 



No one else is playing your game. YOu can see that, right?


----------



## pknopp

Correll said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> People are people. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every other nation out there, is pursuing policies based on what will benefit their people.
> 
> When you support policy based on the idea that "people are people, period" all you and people like you are doing, is depriving one group of people, ie your fellow citizens,
> 
> 
> of the same rights that everyone else has.
> 
> 
> 
> That is unfair to your fellow Americans, and it is immoral, because you are not living up to your responsibility to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _"We hold these truths to be self-evident, that *all men are created equal*, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the Pursuit of Happiness. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. All men have the right to expect that their government will protect their right to life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not what it says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude. Are you serious?
> 
> 
> The Declaration of Independence: Full text
> 
> 
> "all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness. — That to secure these rights, Governments are instituted among Men, "
> 
> 
> 
> Government*S*, plural. To secure those rights for the citizens of the respective governments.
> 
> 
> Like I said.
> 
> 
> And like you, with your crazy anti-nationalism ideas, are sabotaging.
> 
> 
> 
> But only for Americans.
> 
> 
> Everyone else on the planet, they have governments that are trying to secure for their citizens, the ability to pursue happiness.
> 
> 
> 
> No one else is playing your game. YOu can see that, right?
Click to expand...


 Nope. There are plenty who believe as I do.


----------



## Correll

pknopp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every other nation out there, is pursuing policies based on what will benefit their people.
> 
> When you support policy based on the idea that "people are people, period" all you and people like you are doing, is depriving one group of people, ie your fellow citizens,
> 
> 
> of the same rights that everyone else has.
> 
> 
> 
> That is unfair to your fellow Americans, and it is immoral, because you are not living up to your responsibility to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"We hold these truths to be self-evident, that *all men are created equal*, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the Pursuit of Happiness. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. All men have the right to expect that their government will protect their right to life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not what it says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude. Are you serious?
> 
> 
> The Declaration of Independence: Full text
> 
> 
> "all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness. — That to secure these rights, Governments are instituted among Men, "
> 
> 
> 
> Government*S*, plural. To secure those rights for the citizens of the respective governments.
> 
> 
> Like I said.
> 
> 
> And like you, with your crazy anti-nationalism ideas, are sabotaging.
> 
> 
> 
> But only for Americans.
> 
> 
> Everyone else on the planet, they have governments that are trying to secure for their citizens, the ability to pursue happiness.
> 
> 
> 
> No one else is playing your game. YOu can see that, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. There are plenty who believe as I do.
Click to expand...


Name me a government in the world, that has polices based on what is good for American citizens, at the cost of their own.


The BIGGEST AND MOST POWERFUL example you can think of, please.


----------



## pknopp

Correll said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"We hold these truths to be self-evident, that *all men are created equal*, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the Pursuit of Happiness. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. All men have the right to expect that their government will protect their right to life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not what it says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude. Are you serious?
> 
> 
> The Declaration of Independence: Full text
> 
> 
> "all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness. — That to secure these rights, Governments are instituted among Men, "
> 
> 
> 
> Government*S*, plural. To secure those rights for the citizens of the respective governments.
> 
> 
> Like I said.
> 
> 
> And like you, with your crazy anti-nationalism ideas, are sabotaging.
> 
> 
> 
> But only for Americans.
> 
> 
> Everyone else on the planet, they have governments that are trying to secure for their citizens, the ability to pursue happiness.
> 
> 
> 
> No one else is playing your game. YOu can see that, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. There are plenty who believe as I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Name me a government in the world, that has polices based on what is good for American citizens, at the cost of their own.
> 
> 
> The BIGGEST AND MOST POWERFUL example you can think of, please.
Click to expand...

 
 You continue to want me to argue for the government. I'm not going to do that. People are people. It matter not where they happened to be born. 

 As the founders noted, all men are created equal.


----------



## Correll

pknopp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. All men have the right to expect that their government will protect their right to life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what it says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude. Are you serious?
> 
> 
> The Declaration of Independence: Full text
> 
> 
> "all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness. — That to secure these rights, Governments are instituted among Men, "
> 
> 
> 
> Government*S*, plural. To secure those rights for the citizens of the respective governments.
> 
> 
> Like I said.
> 
> 
> And like you, with your crazy anti-nationalism ideas, are sabotaging.
> 
> 
> 
> But only for Americans.
> 
> 
> Everyone else on the planet, they have governments that are trying to secure for their citizens, the ability to pursue happiness.
> 
> 
> 
> No one else is playing your game. YOu can see that, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. There are plenty who believe as I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Name me a government in the world, that has polices based on what is good for American citizens, at the cost of their own.
> 
> 
> The BIGGEST AND MOST POWERFUL example you can think of, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You continue to want me to argue for the government. I'm not going to do that. People are people. It matter not where they happened to be born.
> 
> As the founders noted, all men are created equal.
Click to expand...



I'm not asking you to argue FOR government. 


I'm just asking you to defend your claim that plenty of other people believe as you do.


Specifically I want to know if those other people in other countries, are having any type of impact, that would balance out the negative impact to Americans, caused by people like you, in this country.



My position is that you are harming your fellow Americans by depriving them of the right to have their interests represented and protected by their government (like everyone else on the planet)


----------



## Agit8r

Present law gives the executive branch authority to seize assets of those hiring undocumented immigrants. The owners of these companies have much more to lose than most of those crossing the border. It all comes down to incentive.


----------



## pknopp

Correll said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what it says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. Are you serious?
> 
> 
> The Declaration of Independence: Full text
> 
> 
> "all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness. — That to secure these rights, Governments are instituted among Men, "
> 
> 
> 
> Government*S*, plural. To secure those rights for the citizens of the respective governments.
> 
> 
> Like I said.
> 
> 
> And like you, with your crazy anti-nationalism ideas, are sabotaging.
> 
> 
> 
> But only for Americans.
> 
> 
> Everyone else on the planet, they have governments that are trying to secure for their citizens, the ability to pursue happiness.
> 
> 
> 
> No one else is playing your game. YOu can see that, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. There are plenty who believe as I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Name me a government in the world, that has polices based on what is good for American citizens, at the cost of their own.
> 
> 
> The BIGGEST AND MOST POWERFUL example you can think of, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You continue to want me to argue for the government. I'm not going to do that. People are people. It matter not where they happened to be born.
> 
> As the founders noted, all men are created equal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not asking you to argue FOR government.
> 
> 
> I'm just asking you to defend your claim that plenty of other people believe as you do.
> 
> 
> Specifically I want to know if those other people in other countries, are having any type of impact, that would balance out the negative impact to Americans, caused by people like you, in this country.
Click to expand...

 
 Negative impact? Go ahead, try and actually make a big push to get rid of people here illegally. We all know it isn't going to happen. They mean to much to business.



> My position is that you are harming your fellow Americans by depriving them of the right to have their interests represented and protected by their government (like everyone else on the planet)


 
 You are permitted as much as anyone to vote their interests.


----------



## pknopp

Agit8r said:


> Present law gives the executive branch authority to seize assets of those hiring undocumented immigrants. The owners of these companies have much more to lose than most of those crossing the border. It all comes down to incentive.



 Business knows that they are not going to be held accountable. We will continue to round up a very small percentage that just end up coming back and pretending we are doing something. Business not the government want 10, 20, 30 million or whatever it is removed from the economy, both as low paid workers and consumers.

 We pretend like this is not how it is, but we know we are pretending.


----------



## Correll

pknopp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. Are you serious?
> 
> 
> The Declaration of Independence: Full text
> 
> 
> "all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness. — That to secure these rights, Governments are instituted among Men, "
> 
> 
> 
> Government*S*, plural. To secure those rights for the citizens of the respective governments.
> 
> 
> Like I said.
> 
> 
> And like you, with your crazy anti-nationalism ideas, are sabotaging.
> 
> 
> 
> But only for Americans.
> 
> 
> Everyone else on the planet, they have governments that are trying to secure for their citizens, the ability to pursue happiness.
> 
> 
> 
> No one else is playing your game. YOu can see that, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. There are plenty who believe as I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Name me a government in the world, that has polices based on what is good for American citizens, at the cost of their own.
> 
> 
> The BIGGEST AND MOST POWERFUL example you can think of, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You continue to want me to argue for the government. I'm not going to do that. People are people. It matter not where they happened to be born.
> 
> As the founders noted, all men are created equal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not asking you to argue FOR government.
> 
> 
> I'm just asking you to defend your claim that plenty of other people believe as you do.
> 
> 
> Specifically I want to know if those other people in other countries, are having any type of impact, that would balance out the negative impact to Americans, caused by people like you, in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Negative impact? Go ahead, try and actually make a big push to get rid of people here illegally. We all know it isn't going to happen. They mean to much to business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My position is that you are harming your fellow Americans by depriving them of the right to have their interests represented and protected by their government (like everyone else on the planet)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are permitted as much as anyone to vote their interests.
Click to expand...



Part of being in a group, is to look out after the interests of the group as a whole. 


You and those like you, are not doing that. YOu are operating on some universal fairness concept, that no other nation is basing policy on.


In doing so, to the extent that you are successful, you are depriving your fellow citizens of the right to have their interests protected by their government. 


How do you justify this, morally speaking?


----------



## pknopp

Correll said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. There are plenty who believe as I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name me a government in the world, that has polices based on what is good for American citizens, at the cost of their own.
> 
> 
> The BIGGEST AND MOST POWERFUL example you can think of, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You continue to want me to argue for the government. I'm not going to do that. People are people. It matter not where they happened to be born.
> 
> As the founders noted, all men are created equal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not asking you to argue FOR government.
> 
> 
> I'm just asking you to defend your claim that plenty of other people believe as you do.
> 
> 
> Specifically I want to know if those other people in other countries, are having any type of impact, that would balance out the negative impact to Americans, caused by people like you, in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Negative impact? Go ahead, try and actually make a big push to get rid of people here illegally. We all know it isn't going to happen. They mean to much to business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My position is that you are harming your fellow Americans by depriving them of the right to have their interests represented and protected by their government (like everyone else on the planet)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are permitted as much as anyone to vote their interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Part of being in a group, is to look out after the interests of the group as a whole.
Click to expand...

 
 My group is the human race.



> You and those like you, are not doing that. YOu are operating on some universal fairness concept, that no other nation is basing policy on.
> 
> 
> In doing so, to the extent that you are successful, you are depriving your fellow citizens of the right to have their interests protected by their government.
> 
> 
> How do you justify this, morally speaking?



 I've explained my position. I'm not putting business before people.


----------



## Correll

pknopp said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> Present law gives the executive branch authority to seize assets of those hiring undocumented immigrants. The owners of these companies have much more to lose than most of those crossing the border. It all comes down to incentive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Business knows that they are not going to be held accountable. We will continue to round up a very small percentage that just end up coming back and pretending we are doing something. Business not the government want 10, 20, 30 million or whatever it is removed from the economy, both as low paid workers and consumers.
> 
> We pretend like this is not how it is, but we know we are pretending.
Click to expand...



To be clear, you don't WANT to send them back.


----------



## Correll

pknopp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name me a government in the world, that has polices based on what is good for American citizens, at the cost of their own.
> 
> 
> The BIGGEST AND MOST POWERFUL example you can think of, please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You continue to want me to argue for the government. I'm not going to do that. People are people. It matter not where they happened to be born.
> 
> As the founders noted, all men are created equal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not asking you to argue FOR government.
> 
> 
> I'm just asking you to defend your claim that plenty of other people believe as you do.
> 
> 
> Specifically I want to know if those other people in other countries, are having any type of impact, that would balance out the negative impact to Americans, caused by people like you, in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Negative impact? Go ahead, try and actually make a big push to get rid of people here illegally. We all know it isn't going to happen. They mean to much to business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My position is that you are harming your fellow Americans by depriving them of the right to have their interests represented and protected by their government (like everyone else on the planet)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are permitted as much as anyone to vote their interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Part of being in a group, is to look out after the interests of the group as a whole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My group is the human race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and those like you, are not doing that. YOu are operating on some universal fairness concept, that no other nation is basing policy on.
> 
> 
> In doing so, to the extent that you are successful, you are depriving your fellow citizens of the right to have their interests protected by their government.
> 
> 
> How do you justify this, morally speaking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've explained my position. I'm not putting business before people.
Click to expand...




Have you renounced your American citizenship?


----------



## pknopp

Correll said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> Present law gives the executive branch authority to seize assets of those hiring undocumented immigrants. The owners of these companies have much more to lose than most of those crossing the border. It all comes down to incentive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Business knows that they are not going to be held accountable. We will continue to round up a very small percentage that just end up coming back and pretending we are doing something. Business not the government want 10, 20, 30 million or whatever it is removed from the economy, both as low paid workers and consumers.
> 
> We pretend like this is not how it is, but we know we are pretending.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To be clear, you don't WANT to send them back.
Click to expand...

 
It's irrelevant. It's impossible.


----------



## pknopp

Correll said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> You continue to want me to argue for the government. I'm not going to do that. People are people. It matter not where they happened to be born.
> 
> As the founders noted, all men are created equal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not asking you to argue FOR government.
> 
> 
> I'm just asking you to defend your claim that plenty of other people believe as you do.
> 
> 
> Specifically I want to know if those other people in other countries, are having any type of impact, that would balance out the negative impact to Americans, caused by people like you, in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Negative impact? Go ahead, try and actually make a big push to get rid of people here illegally. We all know it isn't going to happen. They mean to much to business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My position is that you are harming your fellow Americans by depriving them of the right to have their interests represented and protected by their government (like everyone else on the planet)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are permitted as much as anyone to vote their interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Part of being in a group, is to look out after the interests of the group as a whole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My group is the human race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and those like you, are not doing that. YOu are operating on some universal fairness concept, that no other nation is basing policy on.
> 
> 
> In doing so, to the extent that you are successful, you are depriving your fellow citizens of the right to have their interests protected by their government.
> 
> 
> How do you justify this, morally speaking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've explained my position. I'm not putting business before people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you renounced your American citizenship?
Click to expand...


 No, why should I? I live here.


----------



## Correll

pknopp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> Present law gives the executive branch authority to seize assets of those hiring undocumented immigrants. The owners of these companies have much more to lose than most of those crossing the border. It all comes down to incentive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Business knows that they are not going to be held accountable. We will continue to round up a very small percentage that just end up coming back and pretending we are doing something. Business not the government want 10, 20, 30 million or whatever it is removed from the economy, both as low paid workers and consumers.
> 
> We pretend like this is not how it is, but we know we are pretending.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To be clear, you don't WANT to send them back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's irrelevant. It's impossible.
Click to expand...



I think it is very relevant, for a person's motivation and intent to be considered, when they are discussing policy.


YOu post as though you are offering constructive criticism. But you dont' WANT the policy to succeed. 


That is relevant.


----------



## pknopp

Correll said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> Present law gives the executive branch authority to seize assets of those hiring undocumented immigrants. The owners of these companies have much more to lose than most of those crossing the border. It all comes down to incentive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Business knows that they are not going to be held accountable. We will continue to round up a very small percentage that just end up coming back and pretending we are doing something. Business not the government want 10, 20, 30 million or whatever it is removed from the economy, both as low paid workers and consumers.
> 
> We pretend like this is not how it is, but we know we are pretending.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To be clear, you don't WANT to send them back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's irrelevant. It's impossible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is very relevant, for a person's motivation and intent to be considered, when they are discussing policy.
> 
> 
> YOu post as though you are offering constructive criticism. But you dont' WANT the policy to succeed.
> 
> 
> That is relevant.
Click to expand...


 I already noted, it's largely irrelevant what I want. I absolutely want the employers hammered for hiring illegals.


----------



## Correll

pknopp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not asking you to argue FOR government.
> 
> 
> I'm just asking you to defend your claim that plenty of other people believe as you do.
> 
> 
> Specifically I want to know if those other people in other countries, are having any type of impact, that would balance out the negative impact to Americans, caused by people like you, in this country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Negative impact? Go ahead, try and actually make a big push to get rid of people here illegally. We all know it isn't going to happen. They mean to much to business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My position is that you are harming your fellow Americans by depriving them of the right to have their interests represented and protected by their government (like everyone else on the planet)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are permitted as much as anyone to vote their interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Part of being in a group, is to look out after the interests of the group as a whole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My group is the human race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and those like you, are not doing that. YOu are operating on some universal fairness concept, that no other nation is basing policy on.
> 
> 
> In doing so, to the extent that you are successful, you are depriving your fellow citizens of the right to have their interests protected by their government.
> 
> 
> How do you justify this, morally speaking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've explained my position. I'm not putting business before people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you renounced your American citizenship?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, why should I? I live here.
Click to expand...



America is not just a geographic location. 


It is a nation.


You have admitted that you feel no loyalty to your fellow Americans, and indeed, support American government policy not based on what serves their interests; but what serves the interests of non-Americans.


Participation in the American Political process, if you feel no loyalty to the group, is morally and ethically wrong.


----------



## pknopp

Correll said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Negative impact? Go ahead, try and actually make a big push to get rid of people here illegally. We all know it isn't going to happen. They mean to much to business.
> 
> You are permitted as much as anyone to vote their interests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part of being in a group, is to look out after the interests of the group as a whole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My group is the human race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and those like you, are not doing that. YOu are operating on some universal fairness concept, that no other nation is basing policy on.
> 
> 
> In doing so, to the extent that you are successful, you are depriving your fellow citizens of the right to have their interests protected by their government.
> 
> 
> How do you justify this, morally speaking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've explained my position. I'm not putting business before people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you renounced your American citizenship?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, why should I? I live here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> America is not just a geographic location.
> 
> 
> It is a nation.
> 
> 
> You have admitted that you feel no loyalty to your fellow Americans, and indeed, support American government policy not based on what serves their interests; but what serves the interests of non-Americans.
> 
> 
> Participation in the American Political process, if you feel no loyalty to the group, is morally and ethically wrong.
Click to expand...


 We disagree with what serves our interests. I believe the ideas that planted the Statue of Liberty serves our interests.  I believe the words of the founders serve our interests.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

About 25 million more illegals left to go.


----------



## Correll

pknopp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> Present law gives the executive branch authority to seize assets of those hiring undocumented immigrants. The owners of these companies have much more to lose than most of those crossing the border. It all comes down to incentive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Business knows that they are not going to be held accountable. We will continue to round up a very small percentage that just end up coming back and pretending we are doing something. Business not the government want 10, 20, 30 million or whatever it is removed from the economy, both as low paid workers and consumers.
> 
> We pretend like this is not how it is, but we know we are pretending.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To be clear, you don't WANT to send them back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's irrelevant. It's impossible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is very relevant, for a person's motivation and intent to be considered, when they are discussing policy.
> 
> 
> YOu post as though you are offering constructive criticism. But you dont' WANT the policy to succeed.
> 
> 
> That is relevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already noted, it's largely irrelevant what I want. I absolutely want the employers hammered for hiring illegals.
Click to expand...



You claimed it, but your claim makes no sense. As I explained. 


YOu post as though you are offering constructive criticism. But you dont' WANT the policy to succeed.



Your posting style, allowing people to think you are offering constructive criticism, is dishonest.


You and yours are committing  a fraud on the American people.


----------



## pknopp

Correll said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Business knows that they are not going to be held accountable. We will continue to round up a very small percentage that just end up coming back and pretending we are doing something. Business not the government want 10, 20, 30 million or whatever it is removed from the economy, both as low paid workers and consumers.
> 
> We pretend like this is not how it is, but we know we are pretending.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be clear, you don't WANT to send them back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's irrelevant. It's impossible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is very relevant, for a person's motivation and intent to be considered, when they are discussing policy.
> 
> 
> YOu post as though you are offering constructive criticism. But you dont' WANT the policy to succeed.
> 
> 
> That is relevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already noted, it's largely irrelevant what I want. I absolutely want the employers hammered for hiring illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You claimed it, but your claim makes no sense. As I explained.
> 
> 
> YOu post as though you are offering constructive criticism. But you dont' WANT the policy to succeed.
> 
> 
> 
> Your posting style, allowing people to think you are offering constructive criticism, is dishonest.
> 
> 
> You and yours are committing  a fraud on the American people.
Click to expand...


 I state exactly what I believe.


----------



## Correll

pknopp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Part of being in a group, is to look out after the interests of the group as a whole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My group is the human race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and those like you, are not doing that. YOu are operating on some universal fairness concept, that no other nation is basing policy on.
> 
> 
> In doing so, to the extent that you are successful, you are depriving your fellow citizens of the right to have their interests protected by their government.
> 
> 
> How do you justify this, morally speaking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've explained my position. I'm not putting business before people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you renounced your American citizenship?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, why should I? I live here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> America is not just a geographic location.
> 
> 
> It is a nation.
> 
> 
> You have admitted that you feel no loyalty to your fellow Americans, and indeed, support American government policy not based on what serves their interests; but what serves the interests of non-Americans.
> 
> 
> Participation in the American Political process, if you feel no loyalty to the group, is morally and ethically wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We disagree with what serves our interests. I believe the ideas that planted the Statue of Liberty serves our interests.  I believe the words of the founders serve our interests.
Click to expand...



A disagreement over HOW to best serve the interests of the American people, is assumed to be the basis of any discussion of American policy.


BUt you have admitted that that is not your goal. 


You see ALL people as equally deserving, and support American government policy accordingly.



Thus, when you say, "our interests" you are LYING, because the premise of any discussion of American policy is that Americans are talking about AMERICANS, when they say, "we".


But that is not who YOU are referring to, when you say "We" is it?


Try to be honest. Even if it burns you.


----------



## Correll

pknopp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be clear, you don't WANT to send them back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's irrelevant. It's impossible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is very relevant, for a person's motivation and intent to be considered, when they are discussing policy.
> 
> 
> YOu post as though you are offering constructive criticism. But you dont' WANT the policy to succeed.
> 
> 
> That is relevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already noted, it's largely irrelevant what I want. I absolutely want the employers hammered for hiring illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You claimed it, but your claim makes no sense. As I explained.
> 
> 
> YOu post as though you are offering constructive criticism. But you dont' WANT the policy to succeed.
> 
> 
> 
> Your posting style, allowing people to think you are offering constructive criticism, is dishonest.
> 
> 
> You and yours are committing  a fraud on the American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I state exactly what I believe.
Click to expand...



NOt really. You are being very misleading, in a number of ways.


Your goal is the best interests of people, as a whole. 


BUt you speak, without being clear about that, in a setting where the assumption is that the goal of the debate is to find the best way to serve AMERICAN peoples' interests.


----------



## pknopp

Correll said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> My group is the human race.
> 
> I've explained my position. I'm not putting business before people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you renounced your American citizenship?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, why should I? I live here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> America is not just a geographic location.
> 
> 
> It is a nation.
> 
> 
> You have admitted that you feel no loyalty to your fellow Americans, and indeed, support American government policy not based on what serves their interests; but what serves the interests of non-Americans.
> 
> 
> Participation in the American Political process, if you feel no loyalty to the group, is morally and ethically wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We disagree with what serves our interests. I believe the ideas that planted the Statue of Liberty serves our interests.  I believe the words of the founders serve our interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A disagreement over HOW to best serve the interests of the American people, is assumed to be the basis of any discussion of American policy.
> 
> 
> BUt you have admitted that that is not your goal.
Click to expand...

 
 Last time. We disagree on the interests. That is all. I won't cover this again.



> You see ALL people as equally deserving, and support American government policy accordingly.


 
 That's what the Constitution notes. _All men......._ The vast majority of the Constitution covers _all men_.



> Thus, when you say, "our interests" you are LYING, because the premise of any discussion of American policy is that Americans are talking about AMERICANS, when they say, "we".


 
 The courts have ruled that the Constitution covers _all men_.



> But that is not who YOU are referring to, when you say "We" is it?
> 
> 
> Try to be honest. Even if it burns you.


 
 I've been clear on what I mean.


----------



## Correll

pknopp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you renounced your American citizenship?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, why should I? I live here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> America is not just a geographic location.
> 
> 
> It is a nation.
> 
> 
> You have admitted that you feel no loyalty to your fellow Americans, and indeed, support American government policy not based on what serves their interests; but what serves the interests of non-Americans.
> 
> 
> Participation in the American Political process, if you feel no loyalty to the group, is morally and ethically wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We disagree with what serves our interests. I believe the ideas that planted the Statue of Liberty serves our interests.  I believe the words of the founders serve our interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A disagreement over HOW to best serve the interests of the American people, is assumed to be the basis of any discussion of American policy.
> 
> 
> BUt you have admitted that that is not your goal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Last time. We disagree on the interests. That is all. I won't cover this again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see ALL people as equally deserving, and support American government policy accordingly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what the Constitution notes. _All men......._ The vast majority of the Constitution covers _all men_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thus, when you say, "our interests" you are LYING, because the premise of any discussion of American policy is that Americans are talking about AMERICANS, when they say, "we".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The courts have ruled that the Constitution covers _all men_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that is not who YOU are referring to, when you say "We" is it?
> 
> 
> Try to be honest. Even if it burns you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been clear on what I mean.
Click to expand...




Sort of. sometimes. 


But other times, you use vague terms to mislead people into thinking that you are on their side, when you are not.


That is dishonest of you. And immoral.


YOu are basically treasonous. 


YOu really should renounce your American citizenship.


----------



## pknopp

Correll said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's irrelevant. It's impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is very relevant, for a person's motivation and intent to be considered, when they are discussing policy.
> 
> 
> YOu post as though you are offering constructive criticism. But you dont' WANT the policy to succeed.
> 
> 
> That is relevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already noted, it's largely irrelevant what I want. I absolutely want the employers hammered for hiring illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You claimed it, but your claim makes no sense. As I explained.
> 
> 
> YOu post as though you are offering constructive criticism. But you dont' WANT the policy to succeed.
> 
> 
> 
> Your posting style, allowing people to think you are offering constructive criticism, is dishonest.
> 
> 
> You and yours are committing  a fraud on the American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I state exactly what I believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NOt really. You are being very misleading, in a number of ways.
> 
> 
> Your goal is the best interests of people, as a whole.
Click to expand...

 
 I believe that to be the best interest of the nation.



> BUt you speak, without being clear about that, in a setting where the assumption is that the goal of the debate is to find the best way to serve AMERICAN peoples' interests.


 
 I'm not as hateful towards others as you are. I don't know what else to tell you.


----------



## pknopp

Correll said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, why should I? I live here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America is not just a geographic location.
> 
> 
> It is a nation.
> 
> 
> You have admitted that you feel no loyalty to your fellow Americans, and indeed, support American government policy not based on what serves their interests; but what serves the interests of non-Americans.
> 
> 
> Participation in the American Political process, if you feel no loyalty to the group, is morally and ethically wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We disagree with what serves our interests. I believe the ideas that planted the Statue of Liberty serves our interests.  I believe the words of the founders serve our interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A disagreement over HOW to best serve the interests of the American people, is assumed to be the basis of any discussion of American policy.
> 
> 
> BUt you have admitted that that is not your goal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Last time. We disagree on the interests. That is all. I won't cover this again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see ALL people as equally deserving, and support American government policy accordingly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what the Constitution notes. _All men......._ The vast majority of the Constitution covers _all men_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thus, when you say, "our interests" you are LYING, because the premise of any discussion of American policy is that Americans are talking about AMERICANS, when they say, "we".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The courts have ruled that the Constitution covers _all men_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that is not who YOU are referring to, when you say "We" is it?
> 
> 
> Try to be honest. Even if it burns you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been clear on what I mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sort of. sometimes.
> 
> 
> But other times, you use vague terms to mislead people into thinking that you are on their side, when you are not.
> 
> 
> That is dishonest of you. And immoral.
> 
> 
> YOu are basically treasonous.
> 
> 
> YOu really should renounce your American citizenship.
Click to expand...


 No idea what you are ranting about.


----------



## Jitss617

pknopp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Part of being in a group, is to look out after the interests of the group as a whole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My group is the human race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and those like you, are not doing that. YOu are operating on some universal fairness concept, that no other nation is basing policy on.
> 
> 
> In doing so, to the extent that you are successful, you are depriving your fellow citizens of the right to have their interests protected by their government.
> 
> 
> How do you justify this, morally speaking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've explained my position. I'm not putting business before people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you renounced your American citizenship?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, why should I? I live here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> America is not just a geographic location.
> 
> 
> It is a nation.
> 
> 
> You have admitted that you feel no loyalty to your fellow Americans, and indeed, support American government policy not based on what serves their interests; but what serves the interests of non-Americans.
> 
> 
> Participation in the American Political process, if you feel no loyalty to the group, is morally and ethically wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We disagree with what serves our interests. I believe the ideas that planted the Statue of Liberty serves our interests.  I believe the words of the founders serve our interests.
Click to expand...

And who’s against the words?


----------



## Correll

pknopp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is very relevant, for a person's motivation and intent to be considered, when they are discussing policy.
> 
> 
> YOu post as though you are offering constructive criticism. But you dont' WANT the policy to succeed.
> 
> 
> That is relevant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already noted, it's largely irrelevant what I want. I absolutely want the employers hammered for hiring illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You claimed it, but your claim makes no sense. As I explained.
> 
> 
> YOu post as though you are offering constructive criticism. But you dont' WANT the policy to succeed.
> 
> 
> 
> Your posting style, allowing people to think you are offering constructive criticism, is dishonest.
> 
> 
> You and yours are committing  a fraud on the American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I state exactly what I believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NOt really. You are being very misleading, in a number of ways.
> 
> 
> Your goal is the best interests of people, as a whole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that to be the best interest of the nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUt you speak, without being clear about that, in a setting where the assumption is that the goal of the debate is to find the best way to serve AMERICAN peoples' interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not as hateful towards others as you are. I don't know what else to tell you.
Click to expand...




You were very clear that you base your policy positions on what is good for all people, regardless of nationality. 


Walking that back, or lying about it now, that I call you on it, is cowardly and dishonest.


----------



## Correll

pknopp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> America is not just a geographic location.
> 
> 
> It is a nation.
> 
> 
> You have admitted that you feel no loyalty to your fellow Americans, and indeed, support American government policy not based on what serves their interests; but what serves the interests of non-Americans.
> 
> 
> Participation in the American Political process, if you feel no loyalty to the group, is morally and ethically wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We disagree with what serves our interests. I believe the ideas that planted the Statue of Liberty serves our interests.  I believe the words of the founders serve our interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A disagreement over HOW to best serve the interests of the American people, is assumed to be the basis of any discussion of American policy.
> 
> 
> BUt you have admitted that that is not your goal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Last time. We disagree on the interests. That is all. I won't cover this again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see ALL people as equally deserving, and support American government policy accordingly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what the Constitution notes. _All men......._ The vast majority of the Constitution covers _all men_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thus, when you say, "our interests" you are LYING, because the premise of any discussion of American policy is that Americans are talking about AMERICANS, when they say, "we".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The courts have ruled that the Constitution covers _all men_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that is not who YOU are referring to, when you say "We" is it?
> 
> 
> Try to be honest. Even if it burns you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been clear on what I mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sort of. sometimes.
> 
> 
> But other times, you use vague terms to mislead people into thinking that you are on their side, when you are not.
> 
> 
> That is dishonest of you. And immoral.
> 
> 
> YOu are basically treasonous.
> 
> 
> YOu really should renounce your American citizenship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No idea what you are ranting about.
Click to expand...




My point was very clear. You argued strongly and clearly against the idea of basing American policy on the best interests of Americans, because you see all men as equal.


Even when I pointed out the obvious flaws in that argument. 


You are not, in your heart, an American citizens, and should adjust your legal paper work accordingly.


It is the right thing to do.


----------



## pknopp

Correll said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already noted, it's largely irrelevant what I want. I absolutely want the employers hammered for hiring illegals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You claimed it, but your claim makes no sense. As I explained.
> 
> 
> YOu post as though you are offering constructive criticism. But you dont' WANT the policy to succeed.
> 
> 
> 
> Your posting style, allowing people to think you are offering constructive criticism, is dishonest.
> 
> 
> You and yours are committing  a fraud on the American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I state exactly what I believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NOt really. You are being very misleading, in a number of ways.
> 
> 
> Your goal is the best interests of people, as a whole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that to be the best interest of the nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUt you speak, without being clear about that, in a setting where the assumption is that the goal of the debate is to find the best way to serve AMERICAN peoples' interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not as hateful towards others as you are. I don't know what else to tell you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were very clear that you base your policy positions on what is good for all people, regardless of nationality.
> 
> 
> Walking that back, or lying about it now, that I call you on it, is cowardly and dishonest.
Click to expand...

 
 It's like slamming your fingers over and over in a car door. If you wish to continue to ignore what I say, so be it. I believe that the country seeing to the good of all people is good for the country.


----------



## pknopp

Correll said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> We disagree with what serves our interests. I believe the ideas that planted the Statue of Liberty serves our interests.  I believe the words of the founders serve our interests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A disagreement over HOW to best serve the interests of the American people, is assumed to be the basis of any discussion of American policy.
> 
> 
> BUt you have admitted that that is not your goal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Last time. We disagree on the interests. That is all. I won't cover this again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see ALL people as equally deserving, and support American government policy accordingly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what the Constitution notes. _All men......._ The vast majority of the Constitution covers _all men_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thus, when you say, "our interests" you are LYING, because the premise of any discussion of American policy is that Americans are talking about AMERICANS, when they say, "we".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The courts have ruled that the Constitution covers _all men_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that is not who YOU are referring to, when you say "We" is it?
> 
> 
> Try to be honest. Even if it burns you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been clear on what I mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sort of. sometimes.
> 
> 
> But other times, you use vague terms to mislead people into thinking that you are on their side, when you are not.
> 
> 
> That is dishonest of you. And immoral.
> 
> 
> YOu are basically treasonous.
> 
> 
> YOu really should renounce your American citizenship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No idea what you are ranting about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My point was very clear. You argued strongly and clearly against the idea of basing American policy on the best interests of Americans, because you see all men as equal.
> 
> 
> Even when I pointed out the obvious flaws in that argument.
Click to expand...

 
 You never did. You stated that you disagreed. That's life.



> You are not, in your heart, an American citizens, and should adjust your legal paper work accordingly.
> 
> 
> It is the right thing to do.


 
 Hopefully you now feel better.


----------



## Correll

pknopp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You claimed it, but your claim makes no sense. As I explained.
> 
> 
> YOu post as though you are offering constructive criticism. But you dont' WANT the policy to succeed.
> 
> 
> 
> Your posting style, allowing people to think you are offering constructive criticism, is dishonest.
> 
> 
> You and yours are committing  a fraud on the American people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I state exactly what I believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NOt really. You are being very misleading, in a number of ways.
> 
> 
> Your goal is the best interests of people, as a whole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that to be the best interest of the nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUt you speak, without being clear about that, in a setting where the assumption is that the goal of the debate is to find the best way to serve AMERICAN peoples' interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not as hateful towards others as you are. I don't know what else to tell you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were very clear that you base your policy positions on what is good for all people, regardless of nationality.
> 
> 
> Walking that back, or lying about it now, that I call you on it, is cowardly and dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's like slamming your fingers over and over in a car door. If you wish to continue to ignore what I say, so be it. I believe that the country seeing to the good of all people is good for the country.
Click to expand...




What if there was a situation where the "good of all people" was in conflict with the "good of the country"?


Would you side with America or "all people"?


----------



## Correll

pknopp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> A disagreement over HOW to best serve the interests of the American people, is assumed to be the basis of any discussion of American policy.
> 
> 
> BUt you have admitted that that is not your goal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last time. We disagree on the interests. That is all. I won't cover this again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see ALL people as equally deserving, and support American government policy accordingly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what the Constitution notes. _All men......._ The vast majority of the Constitution covers _all men_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thus, when you say, "our interests" you are LYING, because the premise of any discussion of American policy is that Americans are talking about AMERICANS, when they say, "we".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The courts have ruled that the Constitution covers _all men_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that is not who YOU are referring to, when you say "We" is it?
> 
> 
> Try to be honest. Even if it burns you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been clear on what I mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sort of. sometimes.
> 
> 
> But other times, you use vague terms to mislead people into thinking that you are on their side, when you are not.
> 
> 
> That is dishonest of you. And immoral.
> 
> 
> YOu are basically treasonous.
> 
> 
> YOu really should renounce your American citizenship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No idea what you are ranting about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My point was very clear. You argued strongly and clearly against the idea of basing American policy on the best interests of Americans, because you see all men as equal.
> 
> 
> Even when I pointed out the obvious flaws in that argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never did. You stated that you disagreed. That's life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are not, in your heart, an American citizens, and should adjust your legal paper work accordingly.
> 
> 
> It is the right thing to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hopefully you now feel better.
Click to expand...




I did more than just state my disagreement. I pointed out the inherent dishonesty of your actions.


That you lied about that, is just more dishonesty.


----------



## pknopp

Correll said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> I state exactly what I believe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOt really. You are being very misleading, in a number of ways.
> 
> 
> Your goal is the best interests of people, as a whole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that to be the best interest of the nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUt you speak, without being clear about that, in a setting where the assumption is that the goal of the debate is to find the best way to serve AMERICAN peoples' interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not as hateful towards others as you are. I don't know what else to tell you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were very clear that you base your policy positions on what is good for all people, regardless of nationality.
> 
> 
> Walking that back, or lying about it now, that I call you on it, is cowardly and dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's like slamming your fingers over and over in a car door. If you wish to continue to ignore what I say, so be it. I believe that the country seeing to the good of all people is good for the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if there was a situation where the "good of all people" was in conflict with the "good of the country"?
> 
> 
> Would you side with America or "all people"?
Click to expand...


 I can't not speak on vague "what if's". I have no idea what you are talking about. I don't know that it's even possible.


----------



## Correll

pknopp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOt really. You are being very misleading, in a number of ways.
> 
> 
> Your goal is the best interests of people, as a whole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that to be the best interest of the nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUt you speak, without being clear about that, in a setting where the assumption is that the goal of the debate is to find the best way to serve AMERICAN peoples' interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not as hateful towards others as you are. I don't know what else to tell you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were very clear that you base your policy positions on what is good for all people, regardless of nationality.
> 
> 
> Walking that back, or lying about it now, that I call you on it, is cowardly and dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's like slamming your fingers over and over in a car door. If you wish to continue to ignore what I say, so be it. I believe that the country seeing to the good of all people is good for the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if there was a situation where the "good of all people" was in conflict with the "good of the country"?
> 
> 
> Would you side with America or "all people"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't not speak on vague "what if's". I have no idea what you are talking about. I don't know that it's even possible.
Click to expand...




Nothing vague about it. A simple question of motive and loyalty.


You are an American citizen with no sense of loyalty to your fellow citizens, and who likes to hide or minimize that fact in discussions.


----------



## pknopp

Correll said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that to be the best interest of the nation.
> 
> I'm not as hateful towards others as you are. I don't know what else to tell you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were very clear that you base your policy positions on what is good for all people, regardless of nationality.
> 
> 
> Walking that back, or lying about it now, that I call you on it, is cowardly and dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's like slamming your fingers over and over in a car door. If you wish to continue to ignore what I say, so be it. I believe that the country seeing to the good of all people is good for the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if there was a situation where the "good of all people" was in conflict with the "good of the country"?
> 
> 
> Would you side with America or "all people"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't not speak on vague "what if's". I have no idea what you are talking about. I don't know that it's even possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing vague about it. A simple question of motive and loyalty.
> 
> 
> You are an American citizen with no sense of loyalty to your fellow citizens, and who likes to hide or minimize that fact in discussions.
Click to expand...


 If you can't give me an example, I have to assume there are no examples to discuss.


----------



## Correll

pknopp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were very clear that you base your policy positions on what is good for all people, regardless of nationality.
> 
> 
> Walking that back, or lying about it now, that I call you on it, is cowardly and dishonest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's like slamming your fingers over and over in a car door. If you wish to continue to ignore what I say, so be it. I believe that the country seeing to the good of all people is good for the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if there was a situation where the "good of all people" was in conflict with the "good of the country"?
> 
> 
> Would you side with America or "all people"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't not speak on vague "what if's". I have no idea what you are talking about. I don't know that it's even possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing vague about it. A simple question of motive and loyalty.
> 
> 
> You are an American citizen with no sense of loyalty to your fellow citizens, and who likes to hide or minimize that fact in discussions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you can't give me an example, I have to assume there are no examples to discuss.
Click to expand...



Do you know, that there is no question, about my personal political beliefs, that I would be afraid to answer, as you are afraid to answer this one?


That is because I am not trying to hide my motives or loyalty from anyone. 


You are.


----------



## pknopp

Correll said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's like slamming your fingers over and over in a car door. If you wish to continue to ignore what I say, so be it. I believe that the country seeing to the good of all people is good for the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if there was a situation where the "good of all people" was in conflict with the "good of the country"?
> 
> 
> Would you side with America or "all people"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't not speak on vague "what if's". I have no idea what you are talking about. I don't know that it's even possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing vague about it. A simple question of motive and loyalty.
> 
> 
> You are an American citizen with no sense of loyalty to your fellow citizens, and who likes to hide or minimize that fact in discussions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you can't give me an example, I have to assume there are no examples to discuss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know, that there is no question, about my personal political beliefs, that I would be afraid to answer, as you are afraid to answer this one?
> 
> 
> That is because I am not trying to hide my motives or loyalty from anyone.
> 
> 
> You are.
Click to expand...


 You haven't asked me a question. You made a vague claim. Ask a specific question.


----------



## Correll

pknopp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> What if there was a situation where the "good of all people" was in conflict with the "good of the country"?
> 
> 
> Would you side with America or "all people"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't not speak on vague "what if's". I have no idea what you are talking about. I don't know that it's even possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing vague about it. A simple question of motive and loyalty.
> 
> 
> You are an American citizen with no sense of loyalty to your fellow citizens, and who likes to hide or minimize that fact in discussions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you can't give me an example, I have to assume there are no examples to discuss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know, that there is no question, about my personal political beliefs, that I would be afraid to answer, as you are afraid to answer this one?
> 
> 
> That is because I am not trying to hide my motives or loyalty from anyone.
> 
> 
> You are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't asked me a question. You made a vague claim. Ask a specific question.
Click to expand...




And now you are playing games with semantics. 



So typical.


----------



## pknopp

Correll said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't not speak on vague "what if's". I have no idea what you are talking about. I don't know that it's even possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing vague about it. A simple question of motive and loyalty.
> 
> 
> You are an American citizen with no sense of loyalty to your fellow citizens, and who likes to hide or minimize that fact in discussions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you can't give me an example, I have to assume there are no examples to discuss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know, that there is no question, about my personal political beliefs, that I would be afraid to answer, as you are afraid to answer this one?
> 
> 
> That is because I am not trying to hide my motives or loyalty from anyone.
> 
> 
> You are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't asked me a question. You made a vague claim. Ask a specific question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now you are playing games with semantics.
> 
> 
> 
> So typical.
Click to expand...


 If it's a legitimate question, why can you not give me a real example? I believe what is good for the people is good for the nation. You say you disagree. Provide an example.


----------



## Correll

pknopp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing vague about it. A simple question of motive and loyalty.
> 
> 
> You are an American citizen with no sense of loyalty to your fellow citizens, and who likes to hide or minimize that fact in discussions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't give me an example, I have to assume there are no examples to discuss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know, that there is no question, about my personal political beliefs, that I would be afraid to answer, as you are afraid to answer this one?
> 
> 
> That is because I am not trying to hide my motives or loyalty from anyone.
> 
> 
> You are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't asked me a question. You made a vague claim. Ask a specific question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now you are playing games with semantics.
> 
> 
> 
> So typical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it's a legitimate question, why can you not give me a real example? I believe what is good for the people is good for the nation. You say you disagree. Provide an example.
Click to expand...



Because any real example, will give you opportunities to muddy the waters by making various and often dishonest claims, while the real underlying principle gets buried.


And that is, that you are an American citizen, who feels no loyalty to your fellow citizens, yet participates in the political process and public debate, pretending that your motivation and goal is the best interests of your fellow Americans.


----------



## pknopp

Correll said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't give me an example, I have to assume there are no examples to discuss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know, that there is no question, about my personal political beliefs, that I would be afraid to answer, as you are afraid to answer this one?
> 
> 
> That is because I am not trying to hide my motives or loyalty from anyone.
> 
> 
> You are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't asked me a question. You made a vague claim. Ask a specific question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now you are playing games with semantics.
> 
> 
> 
> So typical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it's a legitimate question, why can you not give me a real example? I believe what is good for the people is good for the nation. You say you disagree. Provide an example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because any real example, will give you opportunities to muddy the waters by making various and often dishonest claims, while the real underlying principle gets buried.
> 
> 
> And that is, that you are an American citizen, who feels no loyalty to your fellow citizens, yet participates in the political process and public debate, pretending that your motivation and goal is the best interests of your fellow Americans.
Click to expand...


 LOL. We disagree. That's life. Not everyone is going to agree with you.


----------



## Correll

pknopp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know, that there is no question, about my personal political beliefs, that I would be afraid to answer, as you are afraid to answer this one?
> 
> 
> That is because I am not trying to hide my motives or loyalty from anyone.
> 
> 
> You are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't asked me a question. You made a vague claim. Ask a specific question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now you are playing games with semantics.
> 
> 
> 
> So typical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it's a legitimate question, why can you not give me a real example? I believe what is good for the people is good for the nation. You say you disagree. Provide an example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because any real example, will give you opportunities to muddy the waters by making various and often dishonest claims, while the real underlying principle gets buried.
> 
> 
> And that is, that you are an American citizen, who feels no loyalty to your fellow citizens, yet participates in the political process and public debate, pretending that your motivation and goal is the best interests of your fellow Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL. We disagree. That's life. Not everyone is going to agree with you.
Click to expand...



This is not about any disagreement, but about you not having the interests of your fellow Americans as  your goal, in discussions of American policy.


Your pretense of confusion on that point, is not credible. 


Please stop being dishonest.


----------



## pknopp

Correll said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't asked me a question. You made a vague claim. Ask a specific question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now you are playing games with semantics.
> 
> 
> 
> So typical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it's a legitimate question, why can you not give me a real example? I believe what is good for the people is good for the nation. You say you disagree. Provide an example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because any real example, will give you opportunities to muddy the waters by making various and often dishonest claims, while the real underlying principle gets buried.
> 
> 
> And that is, that you are an American citizen, who feels no loyalty to your fellow citizens, yet participates in the political process and public debate, pretending that your motivation and goal is the best interests of your fellow Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL. We disagree. That's life. Not everyone is going to agree with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is not about any disagreement, but about you not having the interests of your fellow Americans as  your goal, in discussions of American policy.
> 
> 
> Your pretense of confusion on that point, is not credible.
> 
> 
> Please stop being dishonest.
Click to expand...


 I note that I am supporting America. You say I am not but can not explain to me how I am not.

 Unless you have a specific question, I'm done with this.


----------



## protectionist

pknopp said:


> People are people. Period.


This is a perfect example of the internationalist, globalist, anti-American attitude of the left, and a perfect illustration of why Americans should never vote for Democrats, who do not represent them.  These traitors represent the people of the world, not the American people.

It's just like Obama said, in a speech in Germany, when he openly admitted his internationalism, by saying >> _"I am a citizen of the world."
_
That's not his job.  His job is to be an AMERICAN citizen, and represent the AMERICAN people, not the people of the world.


----------



## protectionist

pknopp said:


> _"We hold these truths to be self-evident, that *all men are created equal*, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the Pursuit of Happiness. _


----------



## protectionist

pknopp said:


> Nope. There are plenty who believe as I do.


And you are all globalist, anti-American traitors, who need to be defeated on all election days, and stopped from attaining American political power, since you don't represent America.


----------



## protectionist

pknopp said:


> You continue to want me to argue for the government. I'm not going to do that. People are people. It matter not where they happened to be born.
> 
> As the founders noted, all men are created equal.


Globalist traitor, get out of the USA. GET OUT!


----------



## protectionist

pknopp said:


> Negative impact? Go ahead, try and actually make a big push to get rid of people here illegally. We all know it isn't going to happen. They mean to much to business.
> 
> You are permitted as much as anyone to vote their interests.


What makes you think it isn't going to happen ? Republicans have to make it happen, as the build-up of foreigners, continually increases Democrats' chances of winning elections,


----------



## protectionist

pknopp said:


> Business knows that they are not going to be held accountable. We will continue to round up a very small percentage that just end up coming back and pretending we are doing something. Business not the government want 10, 20, 30 million or whatever it is removed from the economy, both as low paid workers and consumers.
> 
> We pretend like this is not how it is, but we know we are pretending.


You're in a dream world.


----------



## protectionist

pknopp said:


> My group is the human race.


 And as such, you have no business being in the United States.  You should get out, and stay out, and stop grabbing US taxpayer paid benefits$$.


----------



## protectionist

pknopp said:


> It's irrelevant. It's impossible.


1. It is very relevant.

2.  It is possible.


----------



## protectionist

pknopp said:


> No, why should I? I live here.


You should because (by your own admission) you're not an American.  You are (just like Obama) a "citizen of the world". And you should NOT be living here.


----------



## protectionist

pknopp said:


> I already noted, it's largely irrelevant what I want. I absolutely want the employers hammered for hiring illegals.


And what do you do to make that happen ?  As far as I can see, you do NOTHING.


----------



## protectionist

pknopp said:


> We disagree with what serves our interests. I believe the ideas that planted the Statue of Liberty serves our interests.  I believe the words of the founders serve our interests.


The ideas of the Statue of Liberty are to keep on taking in more and more immigrants.  You think that serves our interests ?  It certainly does not. I t cause a long list of HARMS to the American people >>

Harms of immigration

1. Americans lose jobs. (especially Whites due to affirmative action).
2. Wage reduction.
3. Tax $ lost (due to off books work + lower wages paid).
4. Remittance $$$ lost. ($148 Billion/year).
5. Tax $$ lost to immigrants on welfare.
6. Increased crime.
7. Increased traffic congestion.
8. Increased pollution.
9. Overcrowding in hospital ERs.
10. Overcrowding in recreational facilities.
11. Overcrowding in government offices.
12. Overcrowding in schools.
13. Decrease in funds available for entitlements.
14. Cultural erosion.
15. Overuse of scarce resources (oil, gasoline, fresh water, jobs, electricity, food, etc)
16. Introduction of foreign diseases
17. Influx of terrorists.
18. Wildfires
19. Litter
20. Housing saturation.
21. Excessively high housing costs


----------



## pknopp

Someone sure was "triggered".


----------



## Correll

pknopp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> And now you are playing games with semantics.
> 
> 
> 
> So typical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's a legitimate question, why can you not give me a real example? I believe what is good for the people is good for the nation. You say you disagree. Provide an example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because any real example, will give you opportunities to muddy the waters by making various and often dishonest claims, while the real underlying principle gets buried.
> 
> 
> And that is, that you are an American citizen, who feels no loyalty to your fellow citizens, yet participates in the political process and public debate, pretending that your motivation and goal is the best interests of your fellow Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL. We disagree. That's life. Not everyone is going to agree with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is not about any disagreement, but about you not having the interests of your fellow Americans as  your goal, in discussions of American policy.
> 
> 
> Your pretense of confusion on that point, is not credible.
> 
> 
> Please stop being dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I note that I am supporting America. You say I am not but can not explain to me how I am not.
> 
> Unless you have a specific question, I'm done with this.
Click to expand...




OK fine. Let's talk about illegal immigration.


YOu don't want the illegals deported, because you believe that they have some sort of right to be here, and  you rationalize this as not being against American interests, because of bullshit.


But on some level, you know that the illegals being here, is against American interests, so when you discuss the issue, you talk vaguely about "people" implying, American people, to our fellow Americans, but inside meaning "ALL PEOPLE", 


and thinking you are clever, because you are tricking the "bigoted" Americans.


----------



## Correll

protectionist said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. There are plenty who believe as I do.
> 
> 
> 
> And you are all globalist, anti-American traitors, who need to be defeated on all election days, and stopped from attaining American political power, since you don't represent America.
Click to expand...




Note how this conservative is arguing that the person he disagrees with needs to be defeated.


Nothing about how this person should not be participating in the process.


----------



## pknopp

Correll said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it's a legitimate question, why can you not give me a real example? I believe what is good for the people is good for the nation. You say you disagree. Provide an example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because any real example, will give you opportunities to muddy the waters by making various and often dishonest claims, while the real underlying principle gets buried.
> 
> 
> And that is, that you are an American citizen, who feels no loyalty to your fellow citizens, yet participates in the political process and public debate, pretending that your motivation and goal is the best interests of your fellow Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL. We disagree. That's life. Not everyone is going to agree with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is not about any disagreement, but about you not having the interests of your fellow Americans as  your goal, in discussions of American policy.
> 
> 
> Your pretense of confusion on that point, is not credible.
> 
> 
> Please stop being dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I note that I am supporting America. You say I am not but can not explain to me how I am not.
> 
> Unless you have a specific question, I'm done with this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK fine. Let's talk about illegal immigration.
> 
> 
> YOu don't want the illegals deported, because you believe that they have some sort of right to be here, and  you rationalize this as not being against American interests, because of bullshit.
Click to expand...

 
 I've stated over and over why I do not support prosecuting those here illegally. It's because of our unjust legal system. I want a fair and impartial justice system like we are supposed to have. 

 When the one who commits a misdemeanor gets arrested but the one who commits a felony does not, that is not a fair justice system. Start arresting the employers, they quit their illegal actions and people have no reason to sneak in.




> But on some level, you know that the illegals being here, is against American interests, so when you discuss the issue, you talk vaguely about "people" implying, American people, to our fellow Americans, but inside meaning "ALL PEOPLE",
> 
> 
> and thinking you are clever, because you are tricking the "bigoted" Americans.


 
 They are being invited here. They are being offered jobs to come here. That is not America's interest?


----------



## Correll

pknopp said:


> Someone sure was "triggered".




He posted a list of ways that illegals hurt the interests of American citizens, and all you can say is "somene was triggered"?


Dude. Just admit it. YOu are one the side of the illegals, BECAUSE they are not Americans.


----------



## Correll

pknopp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because any real example, will give you opportunities to muddy the waters by making various and often dishonest claims, while the real underlying principle gets buried.
> 
> 
> And that is, that you are an American citizen, who feels no loyalty to your fellow citizens, yet participates in the political process and public debate, pretending that your motivation and goal is the best interests of your fellow Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. We disagree. That's life. Not everyone is going to agree with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is not about any disagreement, but about you not having the interests of your fellow Americans as  your goal, in discussions of American policy.
> 
> 
> Your pretense of confusion on that point, is not credible.
> 
> 
> Please stop being dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I note that I am supporting America. You say I am not but can not explain to me how I am not.
> 
> Unless you have a specific question, I'm done with this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK fine. Let's talk about illegal immigration.
> 
> 
> YOu don't want the illegals deported, because you believe that they have some sort of right to be here, and  you rationalize this as not being against American interests, because of bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've stated over and over why I do not support prosecuting those here illegally. It's because of our unjust legal system. I want a fair and impartial justice system like we are supposed to have.
> 
> When the one who commits a misdemeanor gets arrested but the one who commits a felony does not, that is not a fair justice system. Start arresting the employers, they quit their illegal actions and people have no reason to sneak in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But on some level, you know that the illegals being here, is against American interests, so when you discuss the issue, you talk vaguely about "people" implying, American people, to our fellow Americans, but inside meaning "ALL PEOPLE",
> 
> 
> and thinking you are clever, because you are tricking the "bigoted" Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are being invited here. They are being offered jobs to come here. That is not America's interest?
Click to expand...




You want them here, because you support the best for "all people" and their being here, is best for them.


Even if it is at the cost of the interests of American citizens.


Your talk of equal justice is an after the fact rationalization of that, provided to convince your fellow Americans to support a position THAT YOU YOURSELF KNOW IS AGAINST THEIR INTERESTS.


----------



## pknopp

Correll said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. We disagree. That's life. Not everyone is going to agree with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not about any disagreement, but about you not having the interests of your fellow Americans as  your goal, in discussions of American policy.
> 
> 
> Your pretense of confusion on that point, is not credible.
> 
> 
> Please stop being dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I note that I am supporting America. You say I am not but can not explain to me how I am not.
> 
> Unless you have a specific question, I'm done with this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK fine. Let's talk about illegal immigration.
> 
> 
> YOu don't want the illegals deported, because you believe that they have some sort of right to be here, and  you rationalize this as not being against American interests, because of bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've stated over and over why I do not support prosecuting those here illegally. It's because of our unjust legal system. I want a fair and impartial justice system like we are supposed to have.
> 
> When the one who commits a misdemeanor gets arrested but the one who commits a felony does not, that is not a fair justice system. Start arresting the employers, they quit their illegal actions and people have no reason to sneak in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But on some level, you know that the illegals being here, is against American interests, so when you discuss the issue, you talk vaguely about "people" implying, American people, to our fellow Americans, but inside meaning "ALL PEOPLE",
> 
> 
> and thinking you are clever, because you are tricking the "bigoted" Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are being invited here. They are being offered jobs to come here. That is not America's interest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want them here, because you support the best for "all people" and their being here, is best for them.
> 
> 
> Even if it is at the cost of the interests of American citizens.
> 
> 
> Your talk of equal justice is an after the fact rationalization of that, provided to convince your fellow Americans to support a position THAT YOU YOURSELF KNOW IS AGAINST THEIR INTERESTS.
Click to expand...

 
 You can address what I said or you can make things up to make yourself feel better. Matters none to me.


----------



## Correll

pknopp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is not about any disagreement, but about you not having the interests of your fellow Americans as  your goal, in discussions of American policy.
> 
> 
> Your pretense of confusion on that point, is not credible.
> 
> 
> Please stop being dishonest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I note that I am supporting America. You say I am not but can not explain to me how I am not.
> 
> Unless you have a specific question, I'm done with this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK fine. Let's talk about illegal immigration.
> 
> 
> YOu don't want the illegals deported, because you believe that they have some sort of right to be here, and  you rationalize this as not being against American interests, because of bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've stated over and over why I do not support prosecuting those here illegally. It's because of our unjust legal system. I want a fair and impartial justice system like we are supposed to have.
> 
> When the one who commits a misdemeanor gets arrested but the one who commits a felony does not, that is not a fair justice system. Start arresting the employers, they quit their illegal actions and people have no reason to sneak in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But on some level, you know that the illegals being here, is against American interests, so when you discuss the issue, you talk vaguely about "people" implying, American people, to our fellow Americans, but inside meaning "ALL PEOPLE",
> 
> 
> and thinking you are clever, because you are tricking the "bigoted" Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are being invited here. They are being offered jobs to come here. That is not America's interest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want them here, because you support the best for "all people" and their being here, is best for them.
> 
> 
> Even if it is at the cost of the interests of American citizens.
> 
> 
> Your talk of equal justice is an after the fact rationalization of that, provided to convince your fellow Americans to support a position THAT YOU YOURSELF KNOW IS AGAINST THEIR INTERESTS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can address what I said or you can make things up to make yourself feel better. Matters none to me.
Click to expand...



I did address what you said, in the context of what you have said before, about your belief system.


I made nothing up, I just remembered what you said yesterday.


What you did, was dishonestly dodge the point. 


You are dishonest about it, because you want to push back against certain policies, but without admitting WHY you are against them.


Because you basically are hoping to TRICK, Americans into supporting policies that you know are against their interests.


----------



## pknopp

Correll said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> I note that I am supporting America. You say I am not but can not explain to me how I am not.
> 
> Unless you have a specific question, I'm done with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK fine. Let's talk about illegal immigration.
> 
> 
> YOu don't want the illegals deported, because you believe that they have some sort of right to be here, and  you rationalize this as not being against American interests, because of bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've stated over and over why I do not support prosecuting those here illegally. It's because of our unjust legal system. I want a fair and impartial justice system like we are supposed to have.
> 
> When the one who commits a misdemeanor gets arrested but the one who commits a felony does not, that is not a fair justice system. Start arresting the employers, they quit their illegal actions and people have no reason to sneak in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But on some level, you know that the illegals being here, is against American interests, so when you discuss the issue, you talk vaguely about "people" implying, American people, to our fellow Americans, but inside meaning "ALL PEOPLE",
> 
> 
> and thinking you are clever, because you are tricking the "bigoted" Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are being invited here. They are being offered jobs to come here. That is not America's interest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want them here, because you support the best for "all people" and their being here, is best for them.
> 
> 
> Even if it is at the cost of the interests of American citizens.
> 
> 
> Your talk of equal justice is an after the fact rationalization of that, provided to convince your fellow Americans to support a position THAT YOU YOURSELF KNOW IS AGAINST THEIR INTERESTS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can address what I said or you can make things up to make yourself feel better. Matters none to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I did address what you said, in the context of what you have said before, about your belief system.
> 
> 
> I made nothing up, I just remembered what you said yesterday.
> 
> 
> What you did, was dishonestly dodge the point.
> 
> 
> You are dishonest about it, because you want to push back against certain policies, but without admitting WHY you are against them.
> 
> 
> Because you basically are hoping to TRICK, Americans into supporting policies that you know are against their interests.
Click to expand...


 LOL, OK. There are a lot of gullible people but I want our laws enforced fairly. You not so much.


----------



## Correll

pknopp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK fine. Let's talk about illegal immigration.
> 
> 
> YOu don't want the illegals deported, because you believe that they have some sort of right to be here, and  you rationalize this as not being against American interests, because of bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've stated over and over why I do not support prosecuting those here illegally. It's because of our unjust legal system. I want a fair and impartial justice system like we are supposed to have.
> 
> When the one who commits a misdemeanor gets arrested but the one who commits a felony does not, that is not a fair justice system. Start arresting the employers, they quit their illegal actions and people have no reason to sneak in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But on some level, you know that the illegals being here, is against American interests, so when you discuss the issue, you talk vaguely about "people" implying, American people, to our fellow Americans, but inside meaning "ALL PEOPLE",
> 
> 
> and thinking you are clever, because you are tricking the "bigoted" Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are being invited here. They are being offered jobs to come here. That is not America's interest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want them here, because you support the best for "all people" and their being here, is best for them.
> 
> 
> Even if it is at the cost of the interests of American citizens.
> 
> 
> Your talk of equal justice is an after the fact rationalization of that, provided to convince your fellow Americans to support a position THAT YOU YOURSELF KNOW IS AGAINST THEIR INTERESTS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can address what I said or you can make things up to make yourself feel better. Matters none to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I did address what you said, in the context of what you have said before, about your belief system.
> 
> 
> I made nothing up, I just remembered what you said yesterday.
> 
> 
> What you did, was dishonestly dodge the point.
> 
> 
> You are dishonest about it, because you want to push back against certain policies, but without admitting WHY you are against them.
> 
> 
> Because you basically are hoping to TRICK, Americans into supporting policies that you know are against their interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, OK. There are a lot of gullible people but I want our laws enforced fairly. You not so much.
Click to expand...



Oh, really? You want employers arrested and sentenced and the illegals deported back to their homelands?

That is what you want?


----------



## pknopp

Correll said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've stated over and over why I do not support prosecuting those here illegally. It's because of our unjust legal system. I want a fair and impartial justice system like we are supposed to have.
> 
> When the one who commits a misdemeanor gets arrested but the one who commits a felony does not, that is not a fair justice system. Start arresting the employers, they quit their illegal actions and people have no reason to sneak in.
> 
> 
> They are being invited here. They are being offered jobs to come here. That is not America's interest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want them here, because you support the best for "all people" and their being here, is best for them.
> 
> 
> Even if it is at the cost of the interests of American citizens.
> 
> 
> Your talk of equal justice is an after the fact rationalization of that, provided to convince your fellow Americans to support a position THAT YOU YOURSELF KNOW IS AGAINST THEIR INTERESTS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can address what I said or you can make things up to make yourself feel better. Matters none to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I did address what you said, in the context of what you have said before, about your belief system.
> 
> 
> I made nothing up, I just remembered what you said yesterday.
> 
> 
> What you did, was dishonestly dodge the point.
> 
> 
> You are dishonest about it, because you want to push back against certain policies, but without admitting WHY you are against them.
> 
> 
> Because you basically are hoping to TRICK, Americans into supporting policies that you know are against their interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, OK. There are a lot of gullible people but I want our laws enforced fairly. You not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, really? You want employers arrested and sentenced and the illegals deported back to their homelands?
> 
> That is what you want?
Click to expand...


 Sure but that wouldn't even be necessary. With no jobs they don't come and they have no reason to stay.


----------



## Correll

pknopp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want them here, because you support the best for "all people" and their being here, is best for them.
> 
> 
> Even if it is at the cost of the interests of American citizens.
> 
> 
> Your talk of equal justice is an after the fact rationalization of that, provided to convince your fellow Americans to support a position THAT YOU YOURSELF KNOW IS AGAINST THEIR INTERESTS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can address what I said or you can make things up to make yourself feel better. Matters none to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I did address what you said, in the context of what you have said before, about your belief system.
> 
> 
> I made nothing up, I just remembered what you said yesterday.
> 
> 
> What you did, was dishonestly dodge the point.
> 
> 
> You are dishonest about it, because you want to push back against certain policies, but without admitting WHY you are against them.
> 
> 
> Because you basically are hoping to TRICK, Americans into supporting policies that you know are against their interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, OK. There are a lot of gullible people but I want our laws enforced fairly. You not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, really? You want employers arrested and sentenced and the illegals deported back to their homelands?
> 
> That is what you want?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure but that wouldn't even be necessary. With no jobs they don't come and they have no reason to stay.
Click to expand...



Your position seems to be at odds with your earlier statements that you are in favor of "all people".


How is depriving illegals of jobs and forcing them to move thousands of miles, being in favor of "all people"?


----------



## pknopp

Correll said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can address what I said or you can make things up to make yourself feel better. Matters none to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did address what you said, in the context of what you have said before, about your belief system.
> 
> 
> I made nothing up, I just remembered what you said yesterday.
> 
> 
> What you did, was dishonestly dodge the point.
> 
> 
> You are dishonest about it, because you want to push back against certain policies, but without admitting WHY you are against them.
> 
> 
> Because you basically are hoping to TRICK, Americans into supporting policies that you know are against their interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, OK. There are a lot of gullible people but I want our laws enforced fairly. You not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, really? You want employers arrested and sentenced and the illegals deported back to their homelands?
> 
> That is what you want?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure but that wouldn't even be necessary. With no jobs they don't come and they have no reason to stay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your position seems to be at odds with your earlier statements that you are in favor of "all people".
> 
> 
> How is depriving illegals of jobs and forcing them to move thousands of miles, being in favor of "all people"?
Click to expand...


 We may need them by the tens of thousands to work the legal jobs. Win/win.


----------



## Correll

pknopp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did address what you said, in the context of what you have said before, about your belief system.
> 
> 
> I made nothing up, I just remembered what you said yesterday.
> 
> 
> What you did, was dishonestly dodge the point.
> 
> 
> You are dishonest about it, because you want to push back against certain policies, but without admitting WHY you are against them.
> 
> 
> Because you basically are hoping to TRICK, Americans into supporting policies that you know are against their interests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, OK. There are a lot of gullible people but I want our laws enforced fairly. You not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, really? You want employers arrested and sentenced and the illegals deported back to their homelands?
> 
> That is what you want?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure but that wouldn't even be necessary. With no jobs they don't come and they have no reason to stay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your position seems to be at odds with your earlier statements that you are in favor of "all people".
> 
> 
> How is depriving illegals of jobs and forcing them to move thousands of miles, being in favor of "all people"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We may need them by the tens of thousands to work the legal jobs. Win/win.
Click to expand...



Why did you not answer the question?


----------



## pknopp

Correll said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, OK. There are a lot of gullible people but I want our laws enforced fairly. You not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, really? You want employers arrested and sentenced and the illegals deported back to their homelands?
> 
> That is what you want?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure but that wouldn't even be necessary. With no jobs they don't come and they have no reason to stay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your position seems to be at odds with your earlier statements that you are in favor of "all people".
> 
> 
> How is depriving illegals of jobs and forcing them to move thousands of miles, being in favor of "all people"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We may need them by the tens of thousands to work the legal jobs. Win/win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you not answer the question?
Click to expand...


 I did. It's not the answer you were looking for is all. Business is going to demand many of them stay. They will have no choice. 

 If there is no job, then they have to leave. For many there will be jobs. If we then quit undermining the economies of other countries, those people have no incentive to come either.


----------



## Correll

pknopp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, really? You want employers arrested and sentenced and the illegals deported back to their homelands?
> 
> That is what you want?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure but that wouldn't even be necessary. With no jobs they don't come and they have no reason to stay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your position seems to be at odds with your earlier statements that you are in favor of "all people".
> 
> 
> How is depriving illegals of jobs and forcing them to move thousands of miles, being in favor of "all people"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We may need them by the tens of thousands to work the legal jobs. Win/win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you not answer the question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did. It's not the answer you were looking for is all. Business is going to demand many of them stay. They will have no choice.
> 
> If there is no job, then they have to leave. For many there will be jobs. If we then quit undermining the economies of other countries, those people have no incentive to come either.
Click to expand...



I was, obviously referring to the last question I asked, ie the one you did not answer.


It is not credible that you made such a stupid mistake. 


Please answer it THIS time. 



Your position seems to be at odds with your earlier statements that you are in favor of "all people".


How is depriving illegals of jobs and forcing them to move thousands of miles, being in favor of "all people"?


----------



## pknopp

Correll said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure but that wouldn't even be necessary. With no jobs they don't come and they have no reason to stay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your position seems to be at odds with your earlier statements that you are in favor of "all people".
> 
> 
> How is depriving illegals of jobs and forcing them to move thousands of miles, being in favor of "all people"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We may need them by the tens of thousands to work the legal jobs. Win/win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you not answer the question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did. It's not the answer you were looking for is all. Business is going to demand many of them stay. They will have no choice.
> 
> If there is no job, then they have to leave. For many there will be jobs. If we then quit undermining the economies of other countries, those people have no incentive to come either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was, obviously referring to the last question I asked, ie the one you did not answer.
> 
> 
> It is not credible that you made such a stupid mistake.
> 
> 
> Please answer it THIS time.
> 
> 
> 
> Your position seems to be at odds with your earlier statements that you are in favor of "all people".
> 
> 
> How is depriving illegals of jobs and forcing them to move thousands of miles, being in favor of "all people"?
Click to expand...


 You are assuming they would be denied jobs. I disagree. Someone will have to fill the millions of jobs they do now.

 All the better to do it legitimately and pay taxes like everyone else.


----------



## Correll

pknopp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your position seems to be at odds with your earlier statements that you are in favor of "all people".
> 
> 
> How is depriving illegals of jobs and forcing them to move thousands of miles, being in favor of "all people"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We may need them by the tens of thousands to work the legal jobs. Win/win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you not answer the question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did. It's not the answer you were looking for is all. Business is going to demand many of them stay. They will have no choice.
> 
> If there is no job, then they have to leave. For many there will be jobs. If we then quit undermining the economies of other countries, those people have no incentive to come either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was, obviously referring to the last question I asked, ie the one you did not answer.
> 
> 
> It is not credible that you made such a stupid mistake.
> 
> 
> Please answer it THIS time.
> 
> 
> 
> Your position seems to be at odds with your earlier statements that you are in favor of "all people".
> 
> 
> How is depriving illegals of jobs and forcing them to move thousands of miles, being in favor of "all people"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are assuming they would be denied jobs. I disagree. Someone will have to fill the millions of jobs they do now.
> 
> All the better to do it legitimately and pay taxes like everyone else.
Click to expand...



I assume nothing. I asked you position and for you to explain it, in light of your commitment to the best interests of "all people".


And you refuse to do that.


----------



## pknopp

Correll said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> We may need them by the tens of thousands to work the legal jobs. Win/win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you not answer the question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did. It's not the answer you were looking for is all. Business is going to demand many of them stay. They will have no choice.
> 
> If there is no job, then they have to leave. For many there will be jobs. If we then quit undermining the economies of other countries, those people have no incentive to come either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was, obviously referring to the last question I asked, ie the one you did not answer.
> 
> 
> It is not credible that you made such a stupid mistake.
> 
> 
> Please answer it THIS time.
> 
> 
> 
> Your position seems to be at odds with your earlier statements that you are in favor of "all people".
> 
> 
> How is depriving illegals of jobs and forcing them to move thousands of miles, being in favor of "all people"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are assuming they would be denied jobs. I disagree. Someone will have to fill the millions of jobs they do now.
> 
> All the better to do it legitimately and pay taxes like everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I assume nothing. I asked you position and for you to explain it, in light of your commitment to the best interests of "all people".
> 
> 
> And you refuse to do that.
Click to expand...


 LOL, I explained my position. Those here illegally are not going to lose their jobs overall. Business will see to it.


----------



## Correll

pknopp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you not answer the question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did. It's not the answer you were looking for is all. Business is going to demand many of them stay. They will have no choice.
> 
> If there is no job, then they have to leave. For many there will be jobs. If we then quit undermining the economies of other countries, those people have no incentive to come either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was, obviously referring to the last question I asked, ie the one you did not answer.
> 
> 
> It is not credible that you made such a stupid mistake.
> 
> 
> Please answer it THIS time.
> 
> 
> 
> Your position seems to be at odds with your earlier statements that you are in favor of "all people".
> 
> 
> How is depriving illegals of jobs and forcing them to move thousands of miles, being in favor of "all people"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are assuming they would be denied jobs. I disagree. Someone will have to fill the millions of jobs they do now.
> 
> All the better to do it legitimately and pay taxes like everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I assume nothing. I asked you position and for you to explain it, in light of your commitment to the best interests of "all people".
> 
> 
> And you refuse to do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, I explained my position. Those here illegally are not going to lose their jobs overall. Business will see to it.
Click to expand...



That is inventing an excuse to not explain the contradiction between your stated position and your stated motivation.

For the obvious reason that you dont' want to admit your anti-American motives.


----------



## pknopp

Correll said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did. It's not the answer you were looking for is all. Business is going to demand many of them stay. They will have no choice.
> 
> If there is no job, then they have to leave. For many there will be jobs. If we then quit undermining the economies of other countries, those people have no incentive to come either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was, obviously referring to the last question I asked, ie the one you did not answer.
> 
> 
> It is not credible that you made such a stupid mistake.
> 
> 
> Please answer it THIS time.
> 
> 
> 
> Your position seems to be at odds with your earlier statements that you are in favor of "all people".
> 
> 
> How is depriving illegals of jobs and forcing them to move thousands of miles, being in favor of "all people"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are assuming they would be denied jobs. I disagree. Someone will have to fill the millions of jobs they do now.
> 
> All the better to do it legitimately and pay taxes like everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I assume nothing. I asked you position and for you to explain it, in light of your commitment to the best interests of "all people".
> 
> 
> And you refuse to do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, I explained my position. Those here illegally are not going to lose their jobs overall. Business will see to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is inventing an excuse to not explain the contradiction between your stated position and your stated motivation.
> 
> For the obvious reason that you dont' want to admit your anti-American motives.
Click to expand...

 
 I do NOT have to explain your made up positions. Those are on you, not me.


----------



## Correll

pknopp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was, obviously referring to the last question I asked, ie the one you did not answer.
> 
> 
> It is not credible that you made such a stupid mistake.
> 
> 
> Please answer it THIS time.
> 
> 
> 
> Your position seems to be at odds with your earlier statements that you are in favor of "all people".
> 
> 
> How is depriving illegals of jobs and forcing them to move thousands of miles, being in favor of "all people"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are assuming they would be denied jobs. I disagree. Someone will have to fill the millions of jobs they do now.
> 
> All the better to do it legitimately and pay taxes like everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I assume nothing. I asked you position and for you to explain it, in light of your commitment to the best interests of "all people".
> 
> 
> And you refuse to do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, I explained my position. Those here illegally are not going to lose their jobs overall. Business will see to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is inventing an excuse to not explain the contradiction between your stated position and your stated motivation.
> 
> For the obvious reason that you dont' want to admit your anti-American motives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do NOT have to explain your made up positions. Those are on you, not me.
Click to expand...




I asked, you answered, and I referred to it. It my understanding is wrong, correct it.


Funny you didn't even try to do that.


Almost like you just wanted to deny it, but know that you can't support it with anything other than bluster and bullshit.


----------



## pknopp

Correll said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are assuming they would be denied jobs. I disagree. Someone will have to fill the millions of jobs they do now.
> 
> All the better to do it legitimately and pay taxes like everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I assume nothing. I asked you position and for you to explain it, in light of your commitment to the best interests of "all people".
> 
> 
> And you refuse to do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, I explained my position. Those here illegally are not going to lose their jobs overall. Business will see to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is inventing an excuse to not explain the contradiction between your stated position and your stated motivation.
> 
> For the obvious reason that you dont' want to admit your anti-American motives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do NOT have to explain your made up positions. Those are on you, not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked, you answered, and I referred to it. It my understanding is wrong, correct it.
> 
> 
> Funny you didn't even try to do that.
> 
> 
> Almost like you just wanted to deny it, but know that you can't support it with anything other than bluster and bullshit.
Click to expand...


 The vast majority of those here illegally are never going anywhere. Everyone knows that whether they want to admit it or not.


----------



## Correll

pknopp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I assume nothing. I asked you position and for you to explain it, in light of your commitment to the best interests of "all people".
> 
> 
> And you refuse to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, I explained my position. Those here illegally are not going to lose their jobs overall. Business will see to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is inventing an excuse to not explain the contradiction between your stated position and your stated motivation.
> 
> For the obvious reason that you dont' want to admit your anti-American motives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do NOT have to explain your made up positions. Those are on you, not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked, you answered, and I referred to it. It my understanding is wrong, correct it.
> 
> 
> Funny you didn't even try to do that.
> 
> 
> Almost like you just wanted to deny it, but know that you can't support it with anything other than bluster and bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The vast majority of those here illegally are never going anywhere. Everyone knows that whether they want to admit it or allnot.
Click to expand...



I was making a point about a complete contradiction between your stated motivation and your stated position.


That point stands. Your attempt to deflect from it, by arguing that something is not pratical, does not challenge my point.



YOu are more loyal to the illegals, because "all people" then you are to your fellow Americans, whom you feel no loyalty to.


----------



## ph3iron

protectionist said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow a member who looks at both sides??
> Haven't seen that since my research days.
> The old white farts here just repeat knees news and breitbart.
> Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-white *racist.* Anti-old people *ageist*.
> 
> What other bigotry does this poster maintain ?
Click to expand...


One the poster doesn't is worshiping a WWII wife cheater who left his mistress penniless after 5 years of screwing in the uk during WWII.
Ps it's your forum image.
Maybe you knew and are jealous?
Trump supporter? Deferments and infidelity?
Terrific role models


----------



## ph3iron

protectionist said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck unions.
> 
> And I say this as a union employee.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when I worked in a hotel and joined the union.  Union guy used to come around and collect due$ from me every 2 months. One day I asked him, what am I getting for these dues payments I've made ?  I don't see anything happening.
> 
> His answer was Uh...…………….uh...…...uh.  And then he left.
Click to expand...

Weekends off?
2 weeks Vac?
Pension you are sucking off?


----------



## ph3iron

protectionist said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let them testify.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, illegal alien lovers don't care about honesty, or what's right.
> 
> Oh, well we all know how truthful, reputable, and honest illegal aliens are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
Click to expand...

How many do you know well again?


----------



## ph3iron

pknopp said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing.
> 
> The fact is, the courts have disagreed with your "interpretation" of the 14th.
> 
> Yet you still support the one that will not do that.
> 
> This media you say you follow has not informed you on previous supreme court rulings.
> 
> I've shown where Wal Mart was charged and there was no way they knew. You also DO NOT employ 260 illegals and not know it. You support making excuses for employers. As long as that is done, I'm going to support those accepting the jobs as much.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You are claiming there is no such thing as sanctuary cities ? Tell that to the dozens of Democrat senators who voted against a sanctuary city bill, last year.
> 
> Dems block Senate vote on sanctuary cities
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Politics. There is no such thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.  I DON'T HAVE an interpretation of the 14th amendment. I simply state it as it was designed and intended by it's author, Sen. Jacob Howard, in 1866.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"[E]very person born within the limits of the United State, and subject to their jurisdiction, is by virtue of natural law and national law a citizen of the United States. *This will not, of course, include persons born in the United States who are foreigners, aliens, *who belong to the families of ambassadors or foreign ministers accredited to the government of the United States, but will include every other class of person."_[9]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you consider is worthless, really, same with me. The court has ruled on this. That's all that matters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  Well, would you wish to imprison employers who really DID NOT KNOW when they were hiring illegal aliens ?  Here's where the courts don't agree with YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have 260 illegals working for you and not know. The ones that were hired at Trump's place say they employer did know. Why not let them testify?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.  The media I watch has informed me of everything, including SCOTUS rulings.
> 
> 5.  I have no apologies about anything I support or oppose regarding employer hiring of illegal aliens. IF they knowingly hire illegals, imprison them, and throw the book at them. But only then.  Criminal INTENT is a basic principle of US law.  It applies to far more than IRCA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Politicians could pass mandatory e-verify tomorrow. They don't even speak the word. They are going to do nothing about the employers. You still support them. I'm going to support the people.
Click to expand...


I missed how many bosses they picked up


----------



## pknopp

ph3iron said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing.
> 
> The fact is, the courts have disagreed with your "interpretation" of the 14th.
> 
> Yet you still support the one that will not do that.
> 
> This media you say you follow has not informed you on previous supreme court rulings.
> 
> I've shown where Wal Mart was charged and there was no way they knew. You also DO NOT employ 260 illegals and not know it. You support making excuses for employers. As long as that is done, I'm going to support those accepting the jobs as much.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You are claiming there is no such thing as sanctuary cities ? Tell that to the dozens of Democrat senators who voted against a sanctuary city bill, last year.
> 
> Dems block Senate vote on sanctuary cities
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Politics. There is no such thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.  I DON'T HAVE an interpretation of the 14th amendment. I simply state it as it was designed and intended by it's author, Sen. Jacob Howard, in 1866.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"[E]very person born within the limits of the United State, and subject to their jurisdiction, is by virtue of natural law and national law a citizen of the United States. *This will not, of course, include persons born in the United States who are foreigners, aliens, *who belong to the families of ambassadors or foreign ministers accredited to the government of the United States, but will include every other class of person."_[9]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you consider is worthless, really, same with me. The court has ruled on this. That's all that matters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  Well, would you wish to imprison employers who really DID NOT KNOW when they were hiring illegal aliens ?  Here's where the courts don't agree with YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have 260 illegals working for you and not know. The ones that were hired at Trump's place say they employer did know. Why not let them testify?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.  The media I watch has informed me of everything, including SCOTUS rulings.
> 
> 5.  I have no apologies about anything I support or oppose regarding employer hiring of illegal aliens. IF they knowingly hire illegals, imprison them, and throw the book at them. But only then.  Criminal INTENT is a basic principle of US law.  It applies to far more than IRCA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Politicians could pass mandatory e-verify tomorrow. They don't even speak the word. They are going to do nothing about the employers. You still support them. I'm going to support the people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I missed how many bosses they picked up
Click to expand...


 That would be none.


----------



## protectionist

ph3iron said:


> One the poster doesn't is worshiping a WWII wife cheater who left his mistress penniless after 5 years of screwing in the uk during WWII.
> Ps it's your forum image.
> Maybe you knew and are jealous?
> Trump supporter? Deferments and infidelity?
> Terrific role models


Eisenhower was a great general and a great president.  That you demean him results in YOU being demeaned.

Newsflash: Voters care about the economy, the Constitution, national security, immigration, American culture preservation.  They didn't give a rats ass about infidelity or deferments (which were a good thing during the Vietnam War) 

You don't know what you're talking about.

And you DODGED the point about >> Anti-white *racist.* Anti-old people *ageist*.


----------



## protectionist

ph3iron said:


> Weekends off?
> 2 weeks Vac?
> Pension you are sucking off?


You need a union to get weekends off and 2 weeks vacation ?  HA HA. Before I retired, I had THREE weeks vacation, after working there only 1 year, and that was as a security guard, WITHOUT a union.

My pension is from the US military - VA.  Go through 8 weeks of Army boot camp, and then talk about sucking off, faggot.


----------



## pknopp

protectionist said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> One the poster doesn't is worshiping a WWII wife cheater who left his mistress penniless after 5 years of screwing in the uk during WWII.
> Ps it's your forum image.
> Maybe you knew and are jealous?
> Trump supporter? Deferments and infidelity?
> Terrific role models
> 
> 
> 
> Eisenhower was a great general and a great president.  That you demean him results in YOU being demeaned.
Click to expand...


 He also got us involved with Vietnam knowing full well that was a stupid thing to do. Has there been a perfect president? No.


----------



## protectionist

ph3iron said:


> How many do you know well again?​


​Why ? How does that matter ?


----------



## protectionist

pknopp said:


> He also got us involved with Vietnam knowing full well that was a stupid thing to do. Has there been a perfect president? No.


He got us involved in Vietnam on a very strictly LIMITED basis, with nothing more than a few military advisors, and that was just to protect our tin and tungsten imports.

Democrats Kennedy and Johnson are who really got us _"involved",  _with 500,000 US combat troops, for no reason whatsoever. The 1968 Democrat candidate for POTUS, Hubert H. Humphrey, incredibly, took no position on the Vietnam War, thereby endorsing a continuation of the reckless and looney Johnson fiasco.

Vietnam is not a good talking point for Democrats.


----------



## pknopp

protectionist said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> He also got us involved with Vietnam knowing full well that was a stupid thing to do. Has there been a perfect president? No.
> 
> 
> 
> He got us involved in Vietnam on a very strictly LIMITED basis, with nothing more than a few military advisors, and that was just to protect our tin and tungsten imports.
> 
> Democrats Kennedy and Johnson are who really got us _"involved",  _with 500,000 US combat troops, for no reason whatsoever. The 1968 Democrat candidate for POTUS, Hubert H. Humphrey, incredibly, took no position on the Vietnam War, thereby endorsing a continuation of the reckless and looney Johnson fiasco.
> 
> Vietnam is not a good talking point for Democrats.
Click to expand...


 Never would claim it would but you can't say that Ike had reasons but those who followed didn't.


----------



## protectionist

ph3iron said:


> I missed how many bosses they picked up


You also missed my post explaining why the courts avoid IRCA cases. You don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

So, the wingnuts say these illegals are parasites...yet every time we want to round a bunch of them up, we get them at work. Hmm.


----------



## protectionist

pknopp said:


> Never would claim it would but you can't say that Ike had reasons but those who followed didn't.


 Care to repost that   a bit more clearly ?

I just told you his reasons were to protect tin and tungsten imports. Critical resources back in those days.  Do your glasses need cleaning ?

President Eisenhower's Remarks on the Importance of Indochina at the Governors' Conference, August 4, 1953


----------



## protectionist

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> So, the wingnuts say these illegals are parasites...yet every time we want to round a bunch of them up, we get them at work. Hmm.


----------



## Correll

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> So, the wingnuts say these illegals are parasites...yet every time we want to round a bunch of them up, we get them at work. Hmm.




It is almost as if, in a large group, that you have different people doing different things. 


Funny that conservatives are able to grasp this "nuance" and liberals are not. 


Fucking dumb asses.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Well, speaking only for myself, i would take 1000 of these good, hard working people over all and any of your racist, ignorant pukes that drain our collective IQ level.


----------



## Correll

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Well, speaking only for myself, i would take 1000 of these good, hard working people over all and any of your racist, ignorant pukes that drain our collective IQ level.





Yeah, we got that. YOu are more loyal to Mexicans, than to your fellow Americans, whom you hate.


And you fuckers act shocked when we question your patriotism.


----------



## protectionist

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Well, speaking only for myself, i would take 1000 of these good, hard working people over all and any of your racist, ignorant pukes that drain our collective IQ level.


That puts you in a very unique and unusual category.  That of a federal violator of the 1986 IRCA law, which forbids "knowingly" hiring illegal aliens.  The courts and prosecutors refrain from going after illegal employers because of the difficulty of proving the "knowingly" clause, and this is why so few of them get prosecuted.

 In your case, however, you just came right out here, and openly admitted you would knowingly hire these invader parasites.

Better not hire any. It can get pretty hot out there on those chain gangs. Lot of time to think about all the money lost on all those fines too. (as much as $10,000 for each unauthorized person employed)


----------



## ph3iron

protectionist said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> I missed how many bosses they picked up
> 
> 
> 
> You also missed my post explaining why the courts avoid IRCA cases. You don't know what you're talking about.
Click to expand...


Just asking from the wife cheater who knows everything.
And omg I missed your post.
A cardinal sin which auto means you don't know anything.
Can't resist the insult can you Ike?


----------



## ph3iron

protectionist said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, speaking only for myself, i would take 1000 of these good, hard working people over all and any of your racist, ignorant pukes that drain our collective IQ level.
> 
> 
> 
> That puts you in a very unique and unusual category.  That of a federal violator of the 1986 IRCA law, which forbids "knowingly" hiring illegal aliens.  The courts and prosecutors refrain from going after illegal employers because of the difficulty of proving the "knowingly" clause, and this is why so few of them get prosecuted.
> 
> In your case, however, you just came right out here, and openly admitted you would knowingly hire these invader parasites.
> 
> Better not hire any. It can get pretty hot out there on those chain gangs. Lot of time to think about all the money lost on all those fines too. (as much as $10,000 for each unauthorized person employed)
Click to expand...

How much has the con paid?


----------



## ph3iron

protectionist said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> He also got us involved with Vietnam knowing full well that was a stupid thing to do. Has there been a perfect president? No.
> 
> 
> 
> He got us involved in Vietnam on a very strictly LIMITED basis, with nothing more than a few military advisors, and that was just to protect our tin and tungsten imports.
> 
> Democrats Kennedy and Johnson are who really got us _"involved",  _with 500,000 US combat troops, for no reason whatsoever. The 1968 Democrat candidate for POTUS, Hubert H. Humphrey, incredibly, took no position on the Vietnam War, thereby endorsing a continuation of the reckless and looney Johnson fiasco.
> 
> Vietnam is not a good talking point for Democrats.
Click to expand...


Nothing is to a made up mind.
Can you think of one?!!!
Take a science PHD where you have to argue both sides.
Might help but I suspect you are too old, sucking off your VA SS Medicare.
Reluctantly I'm sure, convinced you have prepaid!!!


----------



## ph3iron

Correll said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, speaking only for myself, i would take 1000 of these good, hard working people over all and any of your racist, ignorant pukes that drain our collective IQ level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, we got that. YOu are more loyal to Mexicans, than to your fellow Americans, whom you hate.
> 
> 
> And you fuckers act shocked when we question your patriotism.
Click to expand...

Love your foul mouth.
Zero college?
Confederate sucking off the blue states?


----------



## ph3iron

Correll said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, speaking only for myself, i would take 1000 of these good, hard working people over all and any of your racist, ignorant pukes that drain our collective IQ level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, we got that. YOu are more loyal to Mexicans, than to your fellow Americans, whom you hate.
> 
> 
> And you fuckers act shocked when we question your patriotism.
Click to expand...

Too dumb to know the "patriotism , the last refuge of the scoundrel"
Dreaming of a return to lynching? A nice patriotic act?


----------



## ph3iron

protectionist said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weekends off?
> 2 weeks Vac?
> Pension you are sucking off?
> 
> 
> 
> You need a union to get weekends off and 2 weeks vacation ?  HA HA. Before I retired, I had THREE weeks vacation, after working there only 1 year, and that was as a security guard, WITHOUT a union.
> 
> My pension is from the US military - VA.  Go through 8 weeks of Army boot camp, and then talk about sucking off, faggot.
Click to expand...


Nice foul mouth
You try getting bombed in a shelter brave boy.
You forgot your battling hand to hand?
So you do suck off socialist VA?
As they say, if you don't have the brains to get a real job, join the military.
Great indoctrination (in spades with you) and socialist benefits.
Try research where you have to consider both sides


----------



## ph3iron

protectionist said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weekends off?
> 2 weeks Vac?
> Pension you are sucking off?
> 
> 
> 
> You need a union to get weekends off and 2 weeks vacation ?  HA HA. Before I retired, I had THREE weeks vacation, after working there only 1 year, and that was as a security guard, WITHOUT a union.
> 
> My pension is from the US military - VA.  Go through 8 weeks of Army boot camp, and then talk about sucking off, faggot.
Click to expand...


You just admitted it!!!


----------



## Correll

ph3iron said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, speaking only for myself, i would take 1000 of these good, hard working people over all and any of your racist, ignorant pukes that drain our collective IQ level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, we got that. YOu are more loyal to Mexicans, than to your fellow Americans, whom you hate.
> 
> 
> And you fuckers act shocked when we question your patriotism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love your foul mouth.
> Zero college?
> Confederate sucking off the blue states?
Click to expand...




ALL he did was call me a racist while spouting treasonous shit.


The way that fucktards like you and him, think that you can talk like that, and then have the nerve to whine when we talk BACK to you, in a similar fashion?


That shit don't fly no more, you fucking asshole.


----------



## Correll

ph3iron said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, speaking only for myself, i would take 1000 of these good, hard working people over all and any of your racist, ignorant pukes that drain our collective IQ level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, we got that. YOu are more loyal to Mexicans, than to your fellow Americans, whom you hate.
> 
> 
> And you fuckers act shocked when we question your patriotism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too dumb to know the "patriotism , the last refuge of the scoundrel"
> Dreaming of a return to lynching? A nice patriotic act?
Click to expand...




1. I know of that argument. I am disagreeing with it, you fucking moron.

2. ONly an anti-American piece of shit, would equate patriotism with lynching.


----------



## protectionist

ph3iron said:


> Just asking from the wife cheater who knows everything.
> And omg I missed your post.
> A cardinal sin which auto means you don't know anything.
> Can't resist the insult can you Ike?


If the shoe fits, wear it.


----------



## protectionist

ph3iron said:


> How much has the con paid?


Got no idea what that means. Do you ?


----------



## protectionist

ph3iron said:


> Nothing is to a made up mind.
> Can you think of one?!!!
> Take a science PHD where you have to argue both sides.
> Might help but I suspect you are too old, sucking off your VA SS Medicare.
> Reluctantly I'm sure, convinced you have prepaid!!!


----------



## protectionist

ph3iron said:


> Nice foul mouth
> You try getting bombed in a shelter brave boy.
> You forgot your battling hand to hand?
> So you do suck off socialist VA?
> As they say, if you don't have the brains to get a real job, join the military.
> Great indoctrination (in spades with you) and socialist benefits.
> Try research where you have to consider both sides


No occupation require more brains than the military.  Screw up in a civilian job, and you might get fired.  Screw up in military combat, and you might get dead.

If you don't have anything smart or worthwhile to say, it is better to not post at all. That would be your advised route.


----------



## protectionist

ph3iron said:


> You just admitted it!!!


No I didn't. I EARNED my pension, imbecile.


----------



## ph3iron

protectionist said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just asking from the wife cheater who knows everything.
> And omg I missed your post.
> A cardinal sin which auto means you don't know anything.
> Can't resist the insult can you Ike?
> 
> 
> 
> If the shoe fits, wear it.
Click to expand...

You should know wife cheater worshiper


----------



## ph3iron

protectionist said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just admitted it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> No I didn't. I EARNED my pension, imbecile.
Click to expand...


Can't resist the zero college insult and CAPS can we.
Don't you realise pensions wouldn't exist w/o original unions.
Do you really think that corporate guys like me would give pensions if we didn't have to?
As a corporate guy we laughed at rubes who thought they earned them.
70 % of our expenses are in wages and benefits.
Why do you think we go overseas when possible?
To retain ace security guards like you?


----------



## ph3iron

protectionist said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice foul mouth
> You try getting bombed in a shelter brave boy.
> You forgot your battling hand to hand?
> So you do suck off socialist VA?
> As they say, if you don't have the brains to get a real job, join the military.
> Great indoctrination (in spades with you) and socialist benefits.
> Try research where you have to consider both sides
> 
> 
> 
> No occupation require more brains than the military.  Screw up in a civilian job, and you might get fired.  Screw up in military combat, and you might get dead.
> 
> If you don't have anything smart or worthwhile to say, it is better to not post at all. That would be your advised route.
Click to expand...


No occupation?
You are kidding?
How many military are in hand to hand ?? << 1 in 1000?
So how many hand to hands were you in again?
For such a principled patriot, I thought you would be over fighting ISIS instead of sucking off you socialist benefits 
Which you mistakenly think you paid for (retirees cash 40% more than they ever put in. Didn't you know?)


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

ph3iron said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just admitted it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> No I didn't. I EARNED my pension, imbecile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't resist the zero college insult and CAPS can we.
> Don't you realise pensions wouldn't exist w/o original unions.
> Do you really think that corporate guys like me would give pensions if we didn't have to?
> As a corporate guy we laughed at rubes who thought they earned them.
> 70 % of our expenses are in wages and benefits.
> Why do you think we go overseas when possible?
> To retain ace security guards like you?
Click to expand...


*Do you really think that corporate guys like me would give pensions if we didn't have to?*

Who forced you to give a pension? Link?


----------



## pknopp

Still no charges on those who hired them........


----------



## protectionist

ph3iron said:


> You should know wife cheater worshiper


No, you are wearing the insult shoe. That's what YOU do. 

Maybe you see that as gaining you something, since you have zero politics of any substance.  From my view, it just looks stupid.  You insult no one but yourself. (and Americans don't elect politicians based on the marital activities).


----------



## protectionist

ph3iron said:


> Can't resist the zero college insult and CAPS can we.
> Don't you realise pensions wouldn't exist w/o original unions.
> Do you really think that corporate guys like me would give pensions if we didn't have to?
> As a corporate guy we laughed at rubes who thought they earned them.
> 70 % of our expenses are in wages and benefits.
> Why do you think we go overseas when possible?
> To retain ace security guards like you?


I didn't know what you're talking about (and I suspect you don't either) per: to "zero college insult". I have 5 years of college, but if I had none, I would be just as knowledgable, maybe more.

My pension is from the military. It exists with or without unions.  I earned it by serving in the military, instead of dodging it, as cowards like you did.

We go overseas for a variety of reasons.

Without ace security guards, you'd be dead right now.


----------



## protectionist

ph3iron said:


> No occupation?
> You are kidding?
> How many military are in hand to hand ?? << 1 in 1000?
> So how many hand to hands were you in again?
> For such a principled patriot, I thought you would be over fighting ISIS instead of sucking off you socialist benefits
> Which you mistakenly think you paid for (retirees cash 40% more than they ever put in. Didn't you know?)


1.  You should stop talking about things (ex. the military) that you know nothing about.  Military personnel get killed both in combat overseas, and in peacetime inside the US.  Nothing unusual about either one.

2. I was overseas fighting against ISIS (in Iraq), not so long ago. As a mechanical inspector in a military machine shop.  More example of you talking without knowing.

3.  Military personnel earn their pensions in other ways besides putting money in. You are very naïve.


----------



## ph3iron

protectionist said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> No occupation?
> You are kidding?
> How many military are in hand to hand ?? << 1 in 1000?
> So how many hand to hands were you in again?
> For such a principled patriot, I thought you would be over fighting ISIS instead of sucking off you socialist benefits
> Which you mistakenly think you paid for (retirees cash 40% more than they ever put in. Didn't you know?)
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  You should stop talking about things (ex. the military) that you know nothing about.  Military personnel get killed both in combat overseas, and in peacetime inside the US.  Nothing unusual about either one.
> 
> 2. I was overseas fighting against ISIS (in Iraq), not so long ago. As a mechanical inspector in a military machine shop.  More example of you talking without knowing.
> 
> 3.  Military personnel earn their pensions in other ways besides putting money in. You are very naïve.
Click to expand...

Naive enough to get the crap bombed out of my home, father in Burmese jungles and dead uncles in WWII.
Weird I don't associate the danger in inspecting machines with hand to hand.
Still, You should be ashamed of using a womanizer who deserted his mistress in WWII.
Envious?
Enjoy sucking off your commie benefits though


----------



## Correll

ph3iron said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> No occupation?
> You are kidding?
> How many military are in hand to hand ?? << 1 in 1000?
> So how many hand to hands were you in again?
> For such a principled patriot, I thought you would be over fighting ISIS instead of sucking off you socialist benefits
> Which you mistakenly think you paid for (retirees cash 40% more than they ever put in. Didn't you know?)
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  You should stop talking about things (ex. the military) that you know nothing about.  Military personnel get killed both in combat overseas, and in peacetime inside the US.  Nothing unusual about either one.
> 
> 2. I was overseas fighting against ISIS (in Iraq), not so long ago. As a mechanical inspector in a military machine shop.  More example of you talking without knowing.
> 
> 3.  Military personnel earn their pensions in other ways besides putting money in. You are very naïve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naive enough to get the crap bombed out of my home, father in Burmese jungles and dead uncles in WWII.
> Weird I don't associate the danger in inspecting machines with hand to hand.
> Still, You should be ashamed of using a womanizer who deserted his mistress in WWII.
> Envious?
> Enjoy sucking off your commie benefits though
Click to expand...



Dismissing the dangers of normal peace times operations of the military, is not reasonable.


----------



## protectionist

ph3iron said:


> Naive enough to get the crap bombed out of my home, father in Burmese jungles and dead uncles in WWII.
> Weird I don't associate the danger in inspecting machines with hand to hand.
> Still, You should be ashamed of using a womanizer who deserted his mistress in WWII.
> Envious?
> Enjoy sucking off your commie benefits though


1.  You mentioned "over fighting ISIS"  I was "over (in Iraq) fighting ISIS" by working in a machine shop.  There are many ways of fighting enemies besides the "hand to hand"you keep blabbering about.

2.  I'm not ashamed of anything, including my avatar, and you should be ashamed for demeaning Eisenhower, whose great work as commander of Allied forces in Europe, saved your naïve, ungrateful ass.

3.  I don't have any commie benefits. I have EARNED benefits. Sounds like you're jealous that you haven't earned them too.  You could have, if you weren't such a coward.


----------



## MaryL

I adore ICE. I actually visited them back in the early 90's. Because I was angry about illegal aliens YEAH, That didn't go well. I saw the invasion of the body snatcher kind of stuff and the INS agents told me to ignore it...Regan says so...  This was like 1993. Regan defanged and defunded the INS, oh yes, that righteous defender of the republican right, Regan created the first Amnesty for illegal aliens. Since that worked so well, we needed a second, and then entire fucking cities given sanctuary.


----------



## MaryL

Back in 1993 I went to my local INS office. I actually  believed  the government  cared about what was fair and listened to us all. I saw something  wrong, I thought it was bad. I saw human smugglers exploiting people , but they where just Mexicans, so that was OK. Rich white Exploiters where in control. So now we have all these poor Americans as a result, that is OK, now. Is it OK?


----------



## pknopp

Still no charges for any of the employers.


----------



## protectionist

pknopp said:


> Still no charges for any of the employers.


That's been* explained repeatedly*. Stop posting ridiculous.


----------



## pknopp

protectionist said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still no charges for any of the employers.
> 
> 
> 
> That's been* explained repeatedly*. Stop posting ridiculous.
Click to expand...


 It's been excused because you know it's never going to happen. You don't hire hundreds of illegals for years and not know it.


----------



## ph3iron

protectionist said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Naive enough to get the crap bombed out of my home, father in Burmese jungles and dead uncles in WWII.
> Weird I don't associate the danger in inspecting machines with hand to hand.
> Still, You should be ashamed of using a womanizer who deserted his mistress in WWII.
> Envious?
> Enjoy sucking off your commie benefits though
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  You mentioned "over fighting ISIS"  I was "over (in Iraq) fighting ISIS" by working in a machine shop.  There are many ways of fighting enemies besides the "hand to hand"you keep blabbering about.
> 
> 2.  I'm not ashamed of anything, including my avatar, and you should be ashamed for demeaning Eisenhower, whose great work as commander of Allied forces in Europe, saved your naïve, ungrateful ass.
> 
> 3.  I don't have any commie benefits. I have EARNED benefits. Sounds like you're jealous that you haven't earned them too.  You could have, if you weren't such a coward.
Click to expand...


1.Must be terrifying fixing engines
2. He was a couple of years late. 20000000 Russian dead and Montgomery helped.
He was a good general. I just have zero respect for a guy who cheats on his wife and leaves his mistress penniless. And was against civil rights
3. You don't know the average rube, like you and I  takes out 40% more than they put in?
4. Naive, ungrateful, coward.
Can't you post w/o 2 nd grade insults?


----------



## ph3iron

protectionist said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Naive enough to get the crap bombed out of my home, father in Burmese jungles and dead uncles in WWII.
> Weird I don't associate the danger in inspecting machines with hand to hand.
> Still, You should be ashamed of using a womanizer who deserted his mistress in WWII.
> Envious?
> Enjoy sucking off your commie benefits though
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  You mentioned "over fighting ISIS"  I was "over (in Iraq) fighting ISIS" by working in a machine shop.  There are many ways of fighting enemies besides the "hand to hand"you keep blabbering about.
> 
> 2.  I'm not ashamed of anything, including my avatar, and you should be ashamed for demeaning Eisenhower, whose great work as commander of Allied forces in Europe, saved your naïve, ungrateful ass.
> 
> 3.  I don't have any commie benefits. I have EARNED benefits. Sounds like you're jealous that you haven't earned them too.  You could have, if you weren't such a coward.
Click to expand...


Apologies, Couldn't resist this gen Ike

"Eisenhower, Warren would later recall, told him that white southerners “are not bad people. All they are concerned about is to see that their sweet little girls are not required to sit in school alongside some big overgrown Negroes.”
With huge penises?
And you do know I'm a multimillionaire drug executive like you?
Boy, this is hilarious.
Given back you commie excess payments yet?


----------



## protectionist

pknopp said:


> It's been excused because you know it's never going to happen. You don't hire hundreds of illegals for years and not know it.


So what's your case to make to the courts who say the cases are too difficult to prosecute, ? (because of insufficient evidence) 

 You got something to tell them (or us) ? Let's hear it.


----------



## protectionist

ph3iron said:


> 1.Must be terrifying fixing engines
> 2. He was a couple of years late. 20000000 Russian dead and Montgomery helped.
> He was a good general. I just have zero respect for a guy who cheats on his wife and leaves his mistress penniless. And was against civil rights
> 3. You don't know the average rube, like you and I  takes out 40% more than they put in?
> 
> 4. Naive, ungrateful, coward.
> Can't you post w/o 2 nd grade insults?


1.  Against civil rights ? You don't know history.  Ike sent federal troops to Little Rock, Arkansas, to integrate Little Rock Central High School in 1957.

2.  Most Russians died in World War II because of bad generals who sought glory for themselves above what was good for the soldiers.

3.  You don't know that what I take out, could never come close to the much greater amount that I put in ?

4.  Naïve, ungrateful coward.


----------



## protectionist

ph3iron said:


> Apologies, Couldn't resist this gen Ike
> 
> "Eisenhower, Warren would later recall, told him that white southerners “are not bad people. All they are concerned about is to see that their sweet little girls are not required to sit in school alongside some big overgrown Negroes.”
> With huge penises?
> And you do know I'm a multimillionaire drug executive like you?
> Boy, this is hilarious.
> Given back you commie excess payments yet?


I won't respond to this post. Don't want to encourage insanity.

PS - apologies are self-serving acts, designed for the benefit of the apologizer (you)


----------



## pknopp

protectionist said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's been excused because you know it's never going to happen. You don't hire hundreds of illegals for years and not know it.
> 
> 
> 
> So what's your case to make to the courts who say the cases are too difficult to prosecute, ? (because of insufficient evidence)
> 
> You got something to tell them (or us) ? Let's hear it.
Click to expand...


 Show me a court case that stated that. Read this case.....it was noted that they have been doing this for years.


----------



## protectionist

pknopp said:


> Show me a court case that stated that. Read this case.....it was noted that they have been doing this for years.


What are you talking about ? The court cases don't exist, because courts have been reluctant to prosecute, because of the IRCA "knowingly" clause. You don't know ?

God, liberals are so ignorant.

And my challenge from Post # 484 still stands.  You got a way for the courts to be able to prosecute these cases ?  Let's hear it.


----------



## ph3iron

protectionist said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies, Couldn't resist this gen Ike
> 
> "Eisenhower, Warren would later recall, told him that white southerners “are not bad people. All they are concerned about is to see that their sweet little girls are not required to sit in school alongside some big overgrown Negroes.”
> With huge penises?
> And you do know I'm a multimillionaire drug executive like you?
> Boy, this is hilarious.
> Given back you commie excess payments yet?
> 
> 
> 
> I won't respond to this post. Don't want to encourage insanity.
> 
> PS - apologies are self-serving acts, designed for the benefit of the apologizer (you)
Click to expand...


Truth hurts doesn't it!!
Nothing like leaving a destitute mistress.


----------



## ph3iron

protectionist said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me a court case that stated that. Read this case.....it was noted that they have been doing this for years.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about ? The court cases don't exist, because courts have been reluctant to prosecute, because of the IRCA "knowingly" clause. You don't know ?
> 
> God, liberals are so ignorant.
> 
> And my challenge from Post # 484 still stands.  You got a way for the courts to be able to prosecute these cases ?  Let's hear it.
Click to expand...


Liberal, from Latin liber, free
"For the individual and small gov"
Thought you would be a proud one.
Military indoctrination (2 nd to religious) the source of such ignorance?


----------



## ph3iron

protectionist said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should know wife cheater worshiper
> 
> 
> 
> No, you are wearing the insult shoe. That's what YOU do.
> 
> Maybe you see that as gaining you something, since you have zero politics of any substance.  From my view, it just looks stupid.  You insult no one but yourself. (and Americans don't elect politicians based on the marital activities).
Click to expand...


Insult? Just reporting the facts on Ike is an insult? apologies if they hurt


----------



## ph3iron

MaryL said:


> I adore ICE. I actually visited them back in the early 90's. Because I was angry about illegal aliens YEAH, That didn't go well. I saw the invasion of the body snatcher kind of stuff and the INS agents told me to ignore it...Regan says so...  This was like 1993. Regan defanged and defunded the INS, oh yes, that righteous defender of the republican right, Regan created the first Amnesty for illegal aliens. Since that worked so well, we needed a second, and then entire fucking cities given sanctuary.



I'm all for starting lynching the uppity nixxers, you too?


----------



## protectionist

ph3iron said:


> Truth hurts doesn't it!!
> Nothing like leaving a destitute mistress.


Go back to your soap operas and tabloids.  This forum is for nationally serious things.


----------



## protectionist

ph3iron said:


> Liberal, from Latin liber, free
> "For the individual and small gov"
> Thought you would be a proud one.
> Military indoctrination (2 nd to religious) the source of such ignorance?


Is there a doctor in the house ? I mean really.






****************************************************

You got a way for the courts to be able to prosecute these cases ?  Let's hear it.


----------



## protectionist

ph3iron said:


> Insult? Just reporting the facts on Ike is an insult? apologies if they hurt


Yes it was - the way you did it.


----------



## pknopp

protectionist said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal, from Latin liber, free
> "For the individual and small gov"
> Thought you would be a proud one.
> Military indoctrination (2 nd to religious) the source of such ignorance?
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a doctor in the house ? I mean really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ****************************************************
> 
> You got a way for the courts to be able to prosecute these cases ?  Let's hear it.
Click to expand...


 It's illegal. This is like "show me how we can prosecute theft". You aren't hiring hundreds of illegals for years and not know it.


----------



## Porter Rockwell

pknopp said:


> Still no charges for any of the employers.



I wouldn't pay a charge even if they came up with one.  Until they officially declare this to be a socialist country, I own the jobs I create and will give them to the most qualified person that applies for it.


----------



## protectionist

pknopp said:


> It's illegal. This is like "show me how we can prosecute theft". You aren't hiring hundreds of illegals for years and not know it.


Of course it's illegal (IRCA).  But _"illegal"_ doesn't prosecute a case. EVIDENCE DOES.  This is why the courts don't prosecute the cases.  They don't have the "knowingly" evidence. 

If you think you do, let's hear it. So far, all you've done here is DODGE this challenge.


----------



## protectionist

Porter Rockwell said:


> I wouldn't pay a charge even if they came up with one.  Until they officially declare this to be a socialist country, I own the jobs I create and will give them to the most qualified person that applies for it.


Even if they are illegal aliens ?


----------



## Porter Rockwell

protectionist said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't pay a charge even if they came up with one.  Until they officially declare this to be a socialist country, I own the jobs I create and will give them to the most qualified person that applies for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Even if they are illegal aliens ?
Click to expand...


Whereas the Constitution does not give Congress jurisdiction over guest workers, the law is flawed, unconstitutional and outdated.  When I need help and we advertise, I expect Americans to show up and honestly I'd like to see a group of white males show up for the work.  But, they don't.  Where I live there are hundreds of signs up all over town, but nobody to work.

Most dumb ass employers want a background check and they eliminate people for nothing more than several year old youthful indiscretions.  Thank the Tea Party and anti-immigrants for that.  Hell, we service poor neighborhoods, but pay our help above average.  So, we have to hire who shows up.


----------



## pknopp

protectionist said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's illegal. This is like "show me how we can prosecute theft". You aren't hiring hundreds of illegals for years and not know it.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it's illegal (IRCA).  But _"illegal"_ doesn't prosecute a case. EVIDENCE DOES.  This is why the courts don't prosecute the cases.  They don't have the "knowingly" evidence.
> 
> If you think you do, let's hear it. So far, all you've done here is DODGE this challenge.
Click to expand...


 The reason the courts don't prosecute the cases is because business doesn't want them prosecuted. 

Courts don't bring charges. Charges were brought against Wal Mart and it wasn't even their employees.


----------



## Porter Rockwell

pknopp said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's illegal. This is like "show me how we can prosecute theft". You aren't hiring hundreds of illegals for years and not know it.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it's illegal (IRCA).  But _"illegal"_ doesn't prosecute a case. EVIDENCE DOES.  This is why the courts don't prosecute the cases.  They don't have the "knowingly" evidence.
> 
> If you think you do, let's hear it. So far, all you've done here is DODGE this challenge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason the courts don't prosecute the cases is because business doesn't want them prosecuted.
> 
> Courts don't bring charges. Charges were brought against Wal Mart and it wasn't even their employees.
Click to expand...


Charges were once brought against Walmart for knowingly hiring subcontractors who used undocumented laborers.  Walmart lost.  The American people continued to shop at Walmart, signalling that they are comfortable with the practice.

I tried to organize a boycott of Walmart to begin a week before Thanksgiving and extending to the day after Christmas.  Half of Walmart's profits are made in that time span for the year.  My idea went over like a fart in a whirlwind.

So, not only are current laws patently unconstitutional, the American people don't want to take responsibility for their own destiny OR, in the alternative, they do not believe in enforcing the unconstitutional laws most of you are fretting over on this thread.


----------



## pknopp

Porter Rockwell said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's illegal. This is like "show me how we can prosecute theft". You aren't hiring hundreds of illegals for years and not know it.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it's illegal (IRCA).  But _"illegal"_ doesn't prosecute a case. EVIDENCE DOES.  This is why the courts don't prosecute the cases.  They don't have the "knowingly" evidence.
> 
> If you think you do, let's hear it. So far, all you've done here is DODGE this challenge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason the courts don't prosecute the cases is because business doesn't want them prosecuted.
> 
> Courts don't bring charges. Charges were brought against Wal Mart and it wasn't even their employees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Charges were once brought against Walmart for knowingly hiring subcontractors who used undocumented laborers.  Walmart lost.  The American people continued to shop at Walmart, signalling that they are comfortable with the practice.
Click to expand...


 Fine, so  the people should stop the bitching and pretending anything's is going to be done.



> I tried to organize a boycott of Walmart to begin a week before Thanksgiving and extending to the day after Christmas.  Half of Walmart's profits are made in that time span for the year.  My idea went over like a fart in a whirlwind.
> 
> So, not only are current laws patently unconstitutional, the American people don't want to take responsibility for their own destiny OR, in the alternative, they do not believe in enforcing the unconstitutional laws most of you are fretting over on this thread.


 
 Why would you protest over "unconstitutional" actions?


----------



## Porter Rockwell

pknopp said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's illegal. This is like "show me how we can prosecute theft". You aren't hiring hundreds of illegals for years and not know it.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it's illegal (IRCA).  But _"illegal"_ doesn't prosecute a case. EVIDENCE DOES.  This is why the courts don't prosecute the cases.  They don't have the "knowingly" evidence.
> 
> If you think you do, let's hear it. So far, all you've done here is DODGE this challenge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason the courts don't prosecute the cases is because business doesn't want them prosecuted.
> 
> Courts don't bring charges. Charges were brought against Wal Mart and it wasn't even their employees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Charges were once brought against Walmart for knowingly hiring subcontractors who used undocumented laborers.  Walmart lost.  The American people continued to shop at Walmart, signalling that they are comfortable with the practice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fine, so  the people should stop the bitching and pretending anything's is going to be done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to organize a boycott of Walmart to begin a week before Thanksgiving and extending to the day after Christmas.  Half of Walmart's profits are made in that time span for the year.  My idea went over like a fart in a whirlwind.
> 
> So, not only are current laws patently unconstitutional, the American people don't want to take responsibility for their own destiny OR, in the alternative, they do not believe in enforcing the unconstitutional laws most of you are fretting over on this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you protest over "unconstitutional" actions?
Click to expand...


People conflate the Rights of human beings with citizenship.  Congress only has one function when it comes to foreigners and that is Naturalization.  Naturalization = citizenship.  

We fret over foreign workers and then the issue becomes one of coming here some obscure _"legal"_ way... which means citizenship.  So, we make citizens out of people that end up being politicians like Ilhan Omar or second generation immigrants like Alexandria Ocasio Cortez, who then become pabulum puking liberals with a grudge against the posterity of the founders / framers of our Constitution.  At present, at least 13 percent of the members of the federal legislature are immigrants or the children of immigrants.  Out of about 68 legislators, 57 are Democrats.  

We cannot criminalize Liberty (guaranteed to even foreigners via an illegally ratified amendment to the Constitution) and you cannot tell an employer who they can and cannot hire.  If you try to force employers to do so, they will end up moving their businesses to a foreign country.

Trump should have never just cut taxes on wealthy corporations.  He should have given a set of tax incentives to companies that hire an all American staff, another to take people off welfare, unemployment and disability; he could have given tax incentives to bring jobs back to the U.S. and another incentive to pay better wages.

Naturalizing nearly a million new citizens per year only means that they will soon outnumber the posterity of the founders; they will all be left wing liberals and will have the ability to vote Americans into oblivion.


----------



## protectionist

pknopp said:


> The reason the courts don't prosecute the cases is because business doesn't want them prosecuted.
> 
> Courts don't bring charges. Charges were brought against Wal Mart and it wasn't even their employees.


You're wrong. Courts have not prosecuted employers because they simply have no evidence (of KNOWINGLY hiring illegal aliens)

Typical liberal DODGE. Just pretend that what's happening isn't and make up some other reason. This is why you guys aren't getting presidents elected anymore.  The people aren't fooled by your BS.

You still are dodging my challenge.


----------



## protectionist

Porter Rockwell said:


> Charges were once brought against Walmart for knowingly hiring subcontractors who used undocumented laborers.  Walmart lost.  The American people continued to shop at Walmart, signalling that they are comfortable with the practice.
> 
> I tried to organize a boycott of Walmart to begin a week before Thanksgiving and extending to the day after Christmas.  Half of Walmart's profits are made in that time span for the year.  My idea went over like a fart in a whirlwind.
> 
> So, not only are current laws patently unconstitutional, the American people don't want to take responsibility for their own destiny OR, in the alternative, they do not believe in enforcing the unconstitutional laws most of you are fretting over on this thread.


They just like WalMart's low prices. That's all.  They never heard of any charges against Walmart, or anything about illegal aliens.


----------



## pknopp

protectionist said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason the courts don't prosecute the cases is because business doesn't want them prosecuted.
> 
> Courts don't bring charges. Charges were brought against Wal Mart and it wasn't even their employees.
> 
> 
> 
> You're wrong. Courts have not prosecuted employers because they simply have no evidence (of KNOWINGLY hiring illegal aliens)
> 
> Typical liberal DODGE. Just pretend that what's happening isn't and make up some other reason. This is why you guys aren't getting presidents elected anymore.  The people aren't fooled by your BS.
> 
> You still are dodging my challenge.
Click to expand...

a

It's About Time – Employer Hit by $96 Million Penalty for Hiring Illegal Aliens


----------



## basquebromance

ICE have "Scooped up" more than 100K folks this year. good job!


----------



## MaryL

I am having  flashback to 1993. I visited an INS office back in the day...  I thought  our government would want to know and interact... about illegals  But hell no, that's the last thing they want to hear about..Now they want to give them Sanctuary without our piddly consent,  Which is why we  voted for Trump...


----------



## pknopp

MaryL said:


> I am having  flashback to 1993. I visited an INS office back in the day...  I thought  our government would want to know and interact... about illegals  But hell no, that's the last thing they want to hear about..Now they want to give them Sanctuary without our piddly consent,  Which is why we  voted for Trump...



 The illegals were returned to their jobs. Nothing happened to the employers. Is this what you voted for?


----------



## basquebromance

94 Migrants Arrested in 5-Day Texas-Oklahoma Enforcement Op


----------



## pknopp

basquebromance said:


> 94 Migrants Arrested in 5-Day Texas-Oklahoma Enforcement Op



 They will be back doing whatever they were doing yesterday in a few days.


----------



## protectionist

pknopp said:


> It's About Time – Employer Hit by $96 Million Penalty for Hiring Illegal Aliens


Fine, but this in no way changes anything I've said.  Like I said, for years (and decades) courts haven't bothered going after illegal employers because of the difficulty of proving the illegal alien hires were done "KNOWINGLY".

In the Asplundt case, the defendant entered a guilty plea. That's very rare, and probably will remain so (but I hope not).  Also, as your link stated >> the company plea bargained _"to *minimize the damage to the corporation's image*. As a result of the guilty plea, there will not be a public trial."
_
Had they gone to trial, they very possibly could have won the case, since the rehired illegals had false documents citing them with different names than what the E-Verify listed.This has always been the problem, and still is.


----------



## protectionist

pknopp said:


> They will be back doing whatever they were doing yesterday in a few days.


Got any facts to indicate this ?


----------



## pknopp

protectionist said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's About Time – Employer Hit by $96 Million Penalty for Hiring Illegal Aliens
> 
> 
> 
> Fine, but this in no way changes anything I've said.  Like I said, for years (and decades) courts haven't bothered going after illegal employers because of the difficulty of proving the illegal alien hires were done "KNOWINGLY".
Click to expand...

 
 Courts never go after anyone. Prosecutors, justice departments, etc do.


----------



## protectionist

pknopp said:


> Courts never go after anyone. Prosecutors, justice departments, etc do.


That's who/what courts are > Prosecutors. Where did you think they practice their trade ?  In massage parlors  ?


----------



## pknopp

protectionist said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Courts never go after anyone. Prosecutors, justice departments, etc do.
> 
> 
> 
> That's who/what courts are > Prosecutors. Where did you think they practice their trade ?  In massage parlors  ?
Click to expand...


 I showed where they can bring charges. They do not want to bring charges. Those who provide the money for their campaigns do not want them to bring charges.


----------



## protectionist

pknopp said:


> I showed where they can bring charges. They do not want to bring charges. Those who provide the money for their campaigns do not want them to bring charges.


Actually, your link showed just the opposite of that.  You showed a good example of how easily illegal aliens can keep employers from *knowingly* hiring them.

 Asplundt's guilty plea was based on image retention, not the ease or difficulty of prosecution.


----------



## pknopp

protectionist said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> I showed where they can bring charges. They do not want to bring charges. Those who provide the money for their campaigns do not want them to bring charges.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, your link showed just the opposite of that.  You showed a good example of how easily illegal aliens can keep employers from *knowingly* hiring them.
> 
> Asplundt's guilty plea was based on image retention, not the ease or difficulty of prosecution.
Click to expand...


 Happens all over the country.


----------



## pknopp

Still no charges.


----------



## pknopp

Still no charges despite clear signs the companies knew who they were hiring.


_Court documents allege clear signs the companies knew who they were hiring. _

Undocumented workers busted. Employers often not. What we learned from 6 ICE raids in U.S.

_“This was a criminal case,” said Mark Reed, a former senior official for the Immigration and Naturalization Service, ICE's predecessor. But, he added, there are outside political factors — such as the long-term employment impact on small communities — that can limit how aggressively prosecutors are allowed to go after companies. _

 "Outside political factors". Or in other words, it's not good for election chances when you enforce the laws against business.


----------



## KissMy

Trump signed 3 HUGE DEFICIT EXPLODING budgets that didn't contain border wall funding!


----------



## pknopp

Still no charges.


----------



## Borillar

680 down, 20 million to go.


----------



## The Purge

Lock up George Soros, and 95+% of all the worlds problems would stop, even better hang him for sabotage and subversion!


----------



## pknopp

The Purge said:


> Lock up George Soros, and 95+% of all the worlds problems would stop, even better hang him for sabotage and subversion!



 Soros isnt the one giving them all these jobs.


----------



## pknopp

Any charges yet? Nope.


----------



## basquebromance

we need a total immigration moratorium, my friends!


----------



## pknopp

Still no charges.


----------



## pknopp

Still no charges.


----------



## Mr Natural

Those chickens aren't gonna pluck themselves.


----------

